# From A Wide Spot In The Road



## drifter (May 7, 2019)

Dear Diary, I got a pedicare this afternoon. I can no longer cut my toe nails. The last time i tried I 
snipped one toe pretty good. I couldn't feel the nip and didn't know until blood was dripping on the 
floor. I went to a doctor a couple of times.. He charged the hound out of me. Cheaper to go to a
medicare place. They do a good job.

I'm thinking of trying acupuncture on my feet. But have to think about that for a while.


----------



## Falcon (May 7, 2019)

Just  keep  up with the pedicures  when  needed. Stay out of trouble with anything else.


----------



## drifter (May 7, 2019)

I hear that, Falcon. Thanks ofor advice.


----------



## drifter (May 10, 2019)

Dear Diary, you rascal,

This has been a wet year so far. My back yard has flooded several times when we got several inches of rain but that has been due to the property behind me that is much higher in elevation. Runs down onto three or four poperties below it. One of those places is mine. When it dries out, if it ever does, going to talk a landscape expert about the best way to handle the drainage. I haven't been able to have my back yard mowed in six weeks. Appears to be much work to be done. Our river is flooding; first time in many years.

I haven't seen this much rain since I was a young'un living in Wichita Falls in the flood plain of the Wichita River and Holliday Creek except for a few monsoons I have visited over the years. The last time I drove by to visit the old home place all the houses had been bulldozed down and all evidence of human habitation cleared out. Even the old storm cellar I built as a fourteen year old and lived in for three years, had been filled in and leveled. Well, now I'm getting off subject and into memories. 

If I was a little younger I could fix all these problems myself but time can not be stopped and I am at a point where I am almost dependent on others for my well being. Of course that is life and life is what we cling to.

I just noticed someone who commented here is listed as a DV8, and wearing twelve hashmarks. Hummm? Ponder that. 

It was coldish this morning when I got up. Both my heat and A/C has been turned off. It was forty-four outside, warmer in the house, I'm sure, but still a little cold for my thinned blood. I'm ready to say adios to winter.


----------



## drifter (May 10, 2019)

For breakfast I had a small cup of corn flakes and coffee. I usually make a piece of toast but didn't this morning. I had that fatless milk. Uhg. That's a terrible thing to do to good whole milk. Here it is now after one pm and I'm Hungary again. I have been reading quite a bit, downloading kindle books on my iPod. Back when I was younger I read some of Thomas Paine's writings, i.e. "Common Sense," and "The Age Of Rason". I was impressed back then. But back then I was easily impressed since I lacked a good education and knew little of anything. Today, after having lived a full life I am reading them again. Will his writings still impress me? I don't know, but he left some ideas to ponder and I will think on them again. Books I have bought that I have not yet read but have started include a couple of western stories. "A Little Tea Shop On Main Street," by Jodi Thomas, and a book on writing non-fiction. 

So here it is early afternoon and I'm lying in bed. Retirement is good and I'm living like a kept man. That's all dear diary..


----------



## drifter (May 21, 2019)

I know tornados are part of life in the midwest but enough is enough. We've had three days of them. I'm ready to share the fun. Understand we have one more round coming and then lets rest for 
awhile. One finally set down in my town early this morning. Not a whole lot of damage unless it is your place, I guess. I'm ready for some fun in the sun.


----------



## drifter (May 27, 2019)

We've had seven or eight days of storms. Tornados around every night for seven days. Last night we had a reprieve. I had a birthday yesterday and I realize I'me going to be an old man one of these days. Now the problem is flooding. Where are the gentle days of summer with their light breezes. If I get much more water my floors are going to buckle. But, however, and as it were, starting today I have a bright new horizen before me and this is the fitst day of the rest of my life. What will I do with it?well, now, that's going to require some thinking. I miss some friends who have presided me to the exit. I miss conversation. That's enough talking to myself for now. I've got to learn to cry on my own shoulder. Later.


----------



## drifter (Jun 8, 2019)

Saturday morning, go to market day. A home body today, no butter or eggs to sell. 
Got up, weighed, measured blood sugar. Doctor called the other day, said I needed
to lose some weight, get control of blood sugar. So, going to try to control weight & 
the blood sugar thing. Bread is my downfall, well one of my downfalls. I'm looking 
for a diabetic friendly bread. I've heard or read sourdough if made with a good 
starter, will not spike one's blood sugar. I'm trying whole wheats, rye, and looking for 
a good flaxseed bread or bread made with at least some flaxseed flour. Gotta keep on 
keeping on anddo what you can.


----------



## cdestroyer (Jun 8, 2019)

drifter: I was into the ourdoorsy stuff years ago. I made some sourdough bread the original way. You use potato water instead of yeast. I am sure the recipes is on the net someplace...It worked really well but you have to keep the starter warm. I left mine for a couple of days and it got to cold.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 8, 2019)

Drifter, I've been enjoying reading your diary. You folks in the mid/south west have sure had violent weather!

When you wrote "Bread is my downfall", I felt I found a friend. I am also a bread-head!


----------



## drifter (Jun 30, 2019)

@RadishRose, I have spent years now trying to find a whole wheat bread I could like and find pleasure in eating. Every time I find one the store quits handling or buying it. Last week on my last trip to the grocery, I bought three loves of different breads, two whites and a whole wheat. I found one a while back, whole wheat but it had some flax flour and flax seed. I bought twice and have not seen it on any grocery shelf since.  Thanks for your comments.


----------



## drifter (Jun 30, 2019)

However, I think the time has come to exercise some discipline, in as much as 
I have a small diabetes problem, and a weight problem. I have been trying, but 
not too hard, to tackle the weight problem. It appears I'm going to have to get 
Serious about it. I'm acting too much, yet staying hungary much of the time. 
I'm just thinking out loud but the problem requires some workable plan. The last 
trip to my grocery I bought a large bunch of the wrong stuff. I even carried my
roommate over to pick up five dozen donut holes. After my chocolate milk is gone
and my strawberry ice cream and all my white bread and my maple syrup for 
Pancakes, after it's all gone, I'm going to drop some weight. I guess we've all 
heard that before, huh?


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 30, 2019)

drifter said:


> @RadishRose, I have spent years now trying to find a whole wheat bread I could like and find pleasure in eating. Every time I find one the store quits handling or buying it. Last week on my last trip to the grocery, I bought three loves of different breads, two whites and a whole wheat. I found one a while back, whole wheat but it had some flax flour and flax seed. I bought twice and have not seen it on any grocery shelf since.  Thanks for your comments.


@drifter Try Arnold's whole wheat with seeds.


----------



## drifter (Jul 2, 2019)

I am coming around to the notion that I am on my last leg.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 2, 2019)

drifter said:


> I am coming around to the notion that I am on my last leg.


As long as it's only a "notion"...  go buy some Arnold's bread


----------



## drifter (Jul 2, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> As long as it's only a "notion"...  go buy some Arnold's bread


Not available that I can find, but I,'ll keep looking.


----------



## drifter (Jul 2, 2019)

These shoes are killing me.


----------



## drifter (Jul 3, 2019)

@RadishRose, Okay I've found the Arnolds label, have eaten one or the other 
for years, always looked for OrowheatI was wanting something with flax flour 
added and I've found it in anotherr Orowheat label. I'm slow sometimes. Thanks 
for enlightening me


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 3, 2019)

drifter said:


> @RadishRose, Okay I've found the Arnolds label, have eaten one or the other
> for years, always looked for OrowheatI was wanting something with flax flour
> added and I've found it in anotherr Orowheat label. I'm slow sometimes. Thanks
> for enlightening me


You're welcome @drifter!


----------



## drifter (Jul 6, 2019)

A day in my life makes me wonder what I am doing on a forum. Every day is the same. I am not house bound but there is little I can do outside the house. I do still drive a little in town but nobody wants to ride with me. My wife will ride to the grocers with me once every two weeks or so but I think
She feels she is risking life and/or limb when she does. I understand and try to drove in a way she does not feel threatened.

When we ge to the grocers, I am out of breath from the walk from the car to inside where the electric carts are parked. After a couple of moments I am breathing better and can unplug the cart and stuff the cord into its storage hole.mshe gets a cart and I follow. We aways have
a list. I get some of the groceries and she gets part of them. I try to get th needed items furtherest
away so she dorsn't have to walk so far. We get help taking the groceries to the car. The hardest part of grocery shopping is getting them from the trunk of the car to the kitchen. We have a cart my wife uses sometime when we have lots of groceries. But unloading them exhausts us. I am always out of breath and my blood oxygen drops to the low seventies.. It is about the hardest thing I do. My wife then puts the groceries away after a rest. We are both stressed.

The remaining part of the day, she watches TV. I spend time on the computer or reading. Sometime I watch birds in the back yard for a while but that is usually in the early morning after daylight. She cooks, I do the dishes and clean up the kitchen. She does the sweeping and mopping. We have hardwood floors.. We have street trash pickup and she carries out the trash most often because my doctors have told me not to do so. We help each other but my wife gives a lot more help than she gets.

Where am I going with this? There's little doubt I'm getting too old to be out in this big wide world with out adult supervision. I might say anything. I might embarrass myself. My drivers license expires next month, I think. What if they don't renew my license? That's why I bought the bicycle. Should have known I couldn't ride it. I was hoping I could. But that was irrational. My thinking at the time was,' I can always donate the bike to GoodwillI  or the Salvation Army.'  I should have bought a three wheel bike or tryke. My question is or was, did I have enough breath and energy to peddle the thing. I could sit on it but could but  could I make it go. I think some in the family probably questioned my sanity. I do wish this section of this forum had a delete button. Any good "Diary" has a lock button so it can be hidden from public view. ince I can't hide it or delete it, what can I say about my irrational public broadcast, about spilling the beans all over the floor with no rug to sweep them under, or no broom to sweep them up? 

To be continued.


----------



## drifter (Jul 6, 2019)

Okay, Diary, listen up. 
Skipped breakfast this morning, went out to the farmer's market
which sets up at our fair grounds each Saturday morning. Couldn't find a parking place so I sit in the car 
and waited on my lady. She bought four homegrown tomatoes for $7.00, three medium size and one large.
Stopped at Sprouts on the way home and bought green beans to snap and small new potatoes. I got a Mexican
Vagan TV dinner and a dozen apricots. I bought a loaf of whole wheat bread which is labeled White bread done right.
Not very good. We both had a sandwich with this new bread. I'd give it a 2.5 or 3 out of 5. Ann doesn't have much of a taster, 
nor did she make any comment about the bread. She only ate a half slice. She ate a who tomato with her sandwich. She finished
up on cookies, I on strawberries. 

Had a conference on iMessage with my son who is in Potenza, Italy. Grand daughter and grandson are leaving Italy today. She 
back to Spain where she spent a month with the Oklahoma University dance team, practicing and performing with a Spanish 
dance company. Mia, my sixteen year old granddaughter doesn't speak Spanish but for a month she did, she got by. She 
 is fluent in Italian. She said she had the most fun she's ever had in her whole life. And she was invited back for a special 
performance in Barcelona. My grandson, Martino, is on the way to London for a week long conference at Oxford, then 
he'll have a week to move about to whatever he wants to do or see. Son and daughter in law and Martino and Mia 
will all be back here in Norman in early August for another school year. My son and daughter in law are teachers. 
I on the other hand, still a student but my learning has slowed. Are you listening to me, Diary. I do hope you're 
taking notes. You know how my memory is.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 6, 2019)

drifter said:


> Okay, Diary, listen up.
> Skipped breakfast this morning, went out to the farmer's market
> which sets up at our fair grounds each Saturday morning. Couldn't find a parking place so I sit in the car
> and waited on my lady. She bought four homegrown tomatoes for $7.00, three medium size and one large.
> ...


You've got an interesting an talented family Drifter!

I suggest you start taking advantage of grocery delivery. Look up your favorite local supermarkets on line for their delivery details and sales flyer. Put in your order. It doesn't cost much. I hope this can be an option for you.


----------



## drifter (Jul 6, 2019)

You, know, RR, A year or so ago I thought I would already be having groceries delivered
because for the past five years I have had to have special approval from the State of
Oklahoma to renew my licience. The state uses a review board from the University of
OklahomaI and they and my doctor confer annually to determine if my condition
is any way a danger to the driving public. So I looked up the local scene here in
Norman. One store delivered. They had been in business here for many years,
Norman's oldest grocer. Before I could place an order and try them out, one
weekend Walmart nor anyone else delivered in Norman. I'm not sure the
situation now but I do need to check it out. Thanks for gthe reminder.
This could be the best option if my licience is not renewed. Of course 
I am getting up in years and know that someday I will have to stop
driving and I feel that day is getting closer.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 6, 2019)

drifter said:


> You, know, RR, A year or so ago I thought I would already be having groceries delivered
> because for the past five years I have had to have special approval from the State of
> Oklahoma to renew my licience. The state uses a review board from the University of
> OklahomaI and they and my doctor confer annually to determine if my condition
> ...


I take it your wife doesn't drive. Hope you can find a store! I have a terrible time bringing the bags into the house. I'm thinking of a cart now, too.

@drifter try this link

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=grocery+stores+that+deliver+in+Norman,+OK&t=ffab&atb=v173-4&ia=web


----------



## drifter (Jul 6, 2019)

Dear Diary,

Guess what? Something new just happened tro me. No joke. 
I was involved in a three way tele-conference on IMessage with 
my son in Potenza, Italy, my daughter in Austin, TX and me, 
here in Norman, OK. Is tecnology great or what? I don't 
understand all I know. We all talked about my daughter's 
brother and his family and his kids and that they, already
are international citizens. I'll put that in my pipe and think 
on it.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 6, 2019)

What a nice surprise.  Amazing, isn't it!


----------



## drifter (Jul 12, 2019)

As it turns out I checked I checked these stores on delivery. None of them deliver. One will pull your for you to pick up without having to get out of the car. As it turns out, I'm going more often. I have less to carry in. So far, so good for now.


----------



## drifter (Jul 12, 2019)

Went outside. Checked the oil on my Ford, wiped the stirring wheel down, wiped off the dash. 
Was going to sit out on the patio in the cool of the evening and play my harmonica. Flies and mesquetos were too annoying.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 12, 2019)

@drifter it's not fair that those stores don't deliver when they advertised they do!

I have a dog who likes a mix of canned dog food, canned pumpkin and dry food. I love canned Italian tomatoes and all these cans made shopping heavy.

So, I order a case of canned dog food from Amazon delivered to my door, along with the dry and the canned pumpkin. Hit a sale on the organic pumpkin- 15 oz cans for 99 cents each so I got a  case of 12. Took grandson to Aldi's for a bunch of 14 oz cans of tomatoes which he brought in for me.

So yes, I agree with you that going shopping more often makes for lighter bags, so now I'll be doing that, too.

Cool that you play harmonica!

Yes, avoid those mosquitoes! They're deadly with that ever encroaching Zika virus.


----------



## drifter (Jul 12, 2019)

Growing up into my teen years, I ran with and associated with guys who were musicians. I wanted to play an instrument so badly. In my part of the world at that time Country music was played mostly but some rock and roll was also getting popular. No one at that time had an amp so I couldn't even be a sound man. Later in life I picked up a harmonica and learned to play. I might add after all these years, I am still learning.


----------



## drifter (Jul 13, 2019)

I am a reader and have been since my teenage years. I read mostly western novels.
Then along came Mickey Spalane writing a half dozen best selling tough guy novels
i.e.  I, The Jury, My Gun Is Quick, Vegeance Is Mine, One Deadly Night, etc.  Of
the necessities I carried to Korea with me was a full bent pipe, a pound of pipe tobacco,
And two Mickey Spalane paperbacks.

Right now I am reading "News of the World," a soon to be movie according to the author,
Ms Jiles. I tend to favor reading material I can download on my small mini iPad which is easy to hold, and very portable, usually kindle books. Now days I require large print materal and the kindle books allow enlarged print size.  I am also reading one of Alan Alda's books,  'Don't 'Stuff Your Dog' or something like that.

Like many others I have in my retired years tried to write both fiction and nonfiction, but the talent is not in me. i do, however, keep a journal. I expect many people do. That's all for now. I'm going to check on the folks down in Louisiana.


----------



## drifter (Jul 14, 2019)

Dear Diary

As I near the end of my days what have I learned? What thoughts go through my mind from the long life I have lived? As I look out my window on the trees and bamboo in my back yard and upward to the clouds slowly drifting by, what wisdom has lodged in my brain?

As a youngster I grew up in household of faith, church every Sunday and often in the middle of the week. There were school days during the week and Sunday School on Sunday. We studied the bible, the Kings James version of that book and I carried that along with my school learning
into adulthood

During my military service I began to question my faith. My thinking changed slightly in that life was not necessarily an opportunity but a journey of survival. I remember sitting around our dining room table, my teenage kids asking me about the bible and life after death, I told them I didn’t know, that nobody knew with certainty other than what we learned and experienced as we lived our lives. I told them regarding religion I had no answers. It was something they would have to determine for themselves.

I held certain opinions how kids should behave, at home and in public, how my boy’s hair was cut, and how we should present our selves at work and at school. I thought I was  strict but not too strict. I thought I did a good job raising my kids, but I was full of  doubt, and held many regrets. I was mostly like everybody else.

It was not until I retired and had time on my hands, time to think and sort out my beliefs and how human beings related to one another, about workplaces, and upward mobility, about what had been and what is ahead. I still don’t have some answers but my thinking has cleared.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 14, 2019)

From what I read of you @drifter, I'll bet you were a good father!

I remember when I was maybe 6 or 7, worriedly asking my mother if I could roller-skate in heaven. She said I could roller-skate all I wanted and dance, too.


----------



## drifter (Jul 15, 2019)

Okay, that's all folks.


----------



## drifter (Jul 15, 2019)

Wherever did you go. I read your two comments and that's all I could see I tried to bring up the rest of FAWSITR, but couldn't do so. When finally I did, your comments werte missing. I guess I don't understand all I know.

I was going to say, did say, I posted that's the above because I expected I might be out of pocket for a few days. It was nothing you said or wrote or posted here. If you didn't post no one would read becase you the only one who posts here. I lost your last two comments I read them and then  they disappeared. Invisible ink or something. No, nothing you said. I've been worried and posting irrational as a result, writing while thinking of other things. Someone looking in will assume I'm talking to my self. I enjoy your company. That''s it. Still a mystery.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 15, 2019)

drifter said:


> Wherever did you go. I read your two comments and that's all I could see I tried to bring up the rest of FAWSITR, but couldn't do so. When finally I did, your comments werte missing. I guess I don't understand all I know.
> 
> I was going to say, did say, I posted that's the above because I expected I might be out of pocket for a few days. It was nothing you said or wrote or posted here. If you didn't post no one would read becase you the only one who posts here. I lost your last two comments I read them and then  they disappeared. Invisible ink or something. No, nothing you said. I've been worried and posting irrational as a result, writing while thinking of other things. Someone looking in will assume I'm talking to my self. I enjoy your company. That''s it. Still a mystery whatever happened to your comments.


Not a problem, Drifter. I don't know what happened but I always enjoy your posts!


----------



## drifter (Jul 15, 2019)

I have a daughter with Multible Myeloma. If you don't know, that's an incurable cancer. She has had this disease for several years. She's been in remission. A recent development seems to be not good news. Good to hear from you.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 15, 2019)

drifter said:


> I have a daughter with Multible Myeloma. If you don't know, that's an incurable cancer. She has had this disease for several years. She's been in remission. A recent development seems to be not good news. Good to hear from you.


Oh dear, I'm sorry to hear this. I hope she can get back into remission!


----------



## drifter (Jul 15, 2019)

Thanks, me, too.


----------



## drifter (Jul 15, 2019)

So, who am I? What am I?  I am a wannabe. Sometime I want to sit down at the keyboard and write
something. It doesn't have to make sense, but I need to like the writ that is before me, that has been
written by my hand. Sometime I run across something I like, a short, short or a poem I'd like to share.
You don't have to like what you read, if you do, But I do. None of this is perfect but I don't know what
perfect is. Take a look if you have the time. I have several files of family history in stories I have saved 
and my children and grandchildren might some day like to read. Or maybe not. However the following 
are not family history.



Mexicano Pistoleers


He walked down the dusty street from the livery to the saloon. We The dust whirled in the street. His hand rested on the butt of his gun which rested in his Mexican styled holster. The street was quite, the shops were quite. There were no horses tied off at the saloon. Where was everybody? Watching him from behind dusty windows, no doubt. This was like a dozen towns he knew from Dodge City to Tombstone. He had been running knowing a posse was on his trail.

He didn’t think they were bluffing. They would eventually catch up to him. Even so he'd given them the slip. But he would run no more. Here he’s make his stand. He was good, he knew it and lawmen all over knew it. They would not brace him.

It’s true he had robbed the stage and he had shot the driver and a man in the coach. The driver had a rifle on the seat with him and he picked it up. If the darn fool in the coach had not gone for that derringer he’d still be alive but he had and had died for his trouble. Something was wrong, the town was too quite. He rode into town minutes before noon. The place should be thriving. No one stirred on the street. There was no traffic. Even the saloon appeared empty.

They would come for him but let them come. He would take care of them as he had done in the past. Posses down here in southern Arizona were always a bunch of Mexican low-life being led by some sheriff who had stayed in office so long he could hardly pick up a heavy pistol. He would show them. His hand still on his gun he started for the saloon when he saw movement in the alley, a lone individual.

“Drop you gun and raise your hands, Senior, you are surrounded.”

Surrounded? A lone man with no gun. This was a game he knew well and he crouched and pull his gun.

A dozen Mexicano pistoleers cut him down.


Drifter


----------



## drifter (Jul 15, 2019)

Let's try another story:



Cigarette


A newspaper lies open on the kitchen table where the old man is drawing on his last cigarette of the day.
Smoke curls upwards as he eyes the weather map on the open page.
His mind wanders away from the present, where he has been considering himself old and useless.
As he draws the smoke in deeply, the lines on the map remind him of another map, other lines.

Once again he flies above, studying the contour map of hilly ground where soon a parachute will bear him to a new challenge.
Then he has landed, labors up the hill side, muscles aching, short of breath, before coming to the crest, feeling the exhilaration.

He closes the newspaper, taps the ash from his cigarette.
Is it the smoke that stings his eyes, makes them water?
Spent ash drops like a tiny amputated part of his life, old, grey, and useless now.
The past has gone, he must live in the present.

Stubbing out his cigarette, he reflects on the dead matches, butts, and ashes.

He thinks of death.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 15, 2019)

drifter said:


> Let's try another story:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Drifter; that one is very poignant to me.   My father was a smoker up until the day he died.   He was so sad and lonely after my mother died; it was like the "life" went out of him.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 15, 2019)

drifter said:


> Let's try another story:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my, @drifter , those were good. Especially that last one. Thanks for sharing them with us!


----------



## drifter (Jul 15, 2019)

I was in Sprouts today. A small sign sitting on the counter read, "Yes we deliver. Same day delivery.
How about that. Perhaps a coming trend.


----------



## drifter (Jul 16, 2019)

When troubled I usually write about that trouble. It often goes for naught, sometime it goes like this:

the Dreamer


I stand on the bank of the river watching the water roll past me. The river is up, swollen in size due to the spring rains. It rushes along faster than its normal pace when it is at its normal level. On the far bank I see a father and son fishing and several people are walking along it's bank. A stone makes a number of splashes as a young boy skips them across the water. I know where the river goes. Down stream is a picturesque waterfall. The water falls over a hundred feet splashing onto rocks below. Destruction awaits anything going over the falls and certain death to any living creature.

I look upstream and see coming toward me, a small, flat bottomed boat. One individual sits in the middle of the boat. He is oar-less. He yells for people on the far bank to help him. No one pays attention. As the boat nears, I look at the man and I am startled to see that it is me. I'm going on down the river and I am terrified for I can hear the waterfalls. It makes a constant roar.

Yet, above all the noise I hear my name. The rocks are calling and I know they have already claimed me and I am seeing a replay of my demise; an event made noteworthy because I am one of only three to have met their end on on the rocks beneath the falls.


----------



## drifter (Jul 16, 2019)

I arose this morning at six-thirty, my usual getting up time. I step on the scales and they are heavy. Thought I’d weigh light this morning. Had a plate of fruit with a slice of nutty toast and hot tea last night. It is that heavy, chewy bread, no doubt. Or maybe this is a normal good weight for me.


I bought a bicycle a while back. I wanted some wheels in case my drivers license is not renewed next month. I thought I could ride it. After all we don’t forget how to ride a bike, do we?

We replaced our microwave that sits on a shelf in front of our kitchen window with an over the stove microwave. The shelf one works well but we had an over the stove model before the kids got the shelf model for us.

I have a walker with a cracked wheel brace that could easily be repaired it seems. But I don’t do that anymore. Maybe I should throw it away, but where would I haul it off to? We have some other this and thats in the garage we no longer us but disposing of things is a problem. 

My wife took her walker and went on her normal walk yesterday evening. She stopped and talked to a neighbor down the street. She told him about the walker with the damaged brace, the bicycle I was foolish enough to buy, and the microwave oven she replaced for her convenience. She gave them to him to use, to sell, to give away or whatever. He said he would pick them up shortly which of course will solve our problem. 

Out my window the birds are feeding on the seed I left out for them. Mr and Mrs Redbird, the Cardinals always show up early. The doves are usually next, both the mourning doves and the ringneck doves. Then follow the sparrows and finches. The bluebirds are unpredictable. Sometime they are early to breakfast, sometime they show up later in the day. This morning two crows dined in my back yard. I also have squirrels who come here to feed, and Saturday a cottontail rabbit joined in. When we first moved here a few years ago raccoons roamed the neighborhood and kept eating the goldfish in my neighbor’s pool. I suppose the raccoons moved to a more lucrative area.

It’s still early. My plains are flexible today. I may read some. I have several library books checked out, a couple of kindle books I’m reading on. One book my wife checked out and read and wanted me to look at, a large book, hard to hold but does look interesting. Its title, You Staying Young, the owners manual for Extending Your Warranty. It is written by a couple of doctors. I’ll look it over and if nothing else it will give us something. I’ve had a good morning so far. I hope you have too.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 16, 2019)

drifter said:


> Growing up into my teen years, I ran with and associated with guys who were musicians. I wanted to play an instrument so badly. In my part of the world at that time Country music was played mostly but some rock and roll was also getting popular. No one at that time had an amp so I couldn't even be a sound man. Later in life I picked up a harmonica and learned to play. I might add after all these years, I am still learning.


I play guitar but for some reason have never bothered with harmonica. yet I love songs with the sound of harmonica in them. Dylan and blues artists. Recently I listened to Let me Go Back by Van Morrison. A great harmonica part in that. I think I need to get the harmonica holder so my hands are free to play guitar at the same time.


----------



## drifter (Jul 16, 2019)

Many do and they sound great together. Give it a try.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 16, 2019)

Skip to 1:50 when he finally quits putzing around with harmonicas and starts playing.


----------



## drifter (Jul 16, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Skip to 1:50 when he finally quits putzing around with harmonicas and starts playing.


Oh, my, neil young was good at so many things. When I was learning the harp, he was one of those I listened to and tried to emulate, especially that Heart of Gold. Thanks, C'est Moi.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 16, 2019)

I liked J. Geils Band!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 16, 2019)

drifter said:


> I arose this morning at six-thirty, my usual getting up time. I step on the scales and they are heavy. Thought I’d weigh light this morning. Had a plate of fruit with a slice of nutty toast and hot tea last night. It is that heavy, chewy bread, no doubt. Or maybe this is a normal good weight for me.
> 
> 
> I bought a bicycle a while back. I wanted some wheels in case my drivers license is not renewed next month. I thought I could ride it. After all we don’t forget how to ride a bike, do we?
> ...


I liked hearing about your critters. I visited Oklahoma about 20 odd years ago. It was the first time I ever saw a red squirrel...it was so cute. I never knew before then, that they came in red! All we have are gray.

I had a good morning too, thanks.


----------



## drifter (Jul 18, 2019)

He was right. There is something in spinach that give you an edge. So look out, I've 
got it.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 18, 2019)

your wife and you both use walkers all the time? doing it tough then .
i am glad to give my back a rest when using a shopping trolley at the supermarket.


----------



## drifter (Jul 19, 2019)

Thank you, hypo.


----------



## drifter (Jul 19, 2019)

_Australian singer RY X performs during the second day of the NOS Alive 2019 music festival _
in Lisbon, Portugal, July 12, 2019. A couple of American bands also performed



I do like to travel. I'm sorry but from where I was sitting this is the best shot I could get. It would have
helped to see the whole of him.


----------



## drifter (Jul 19, 2019)

Wife's youngest brother, a life long hunter and fisherman, who keeps our freezer stocked with frozen
Filets, has been in Southern California hunting the past eight days. He has a prior history of not breathing well in high elevations. Today the thin air apparently got to him. He had sharp pains in his backand was taken to the closest hospital with an apparent heart attack. He was flown to Denver in critical condition. A nephew is with until his wife from Eastland, Texas to Denver. All we can do is hope for the best.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 19, 2019)

drifter said:


> Wife's youngest brother, a life long hunter and fisherman, who keeps our freezer stocked with frozen
> Filets, has been in Southern California hunting the past eight days. He has a prior history of not breathing well in high elevations. Today the thin air apparently got to him. He had sharp pains in his backand was taken to the closest hospital with an apparent heart attack. He was flown to Denver in critical condition. A nephew is with until his wife from Eastland, Texas to Denver. All we can do is hope for the best.


Oh no! My prayers and good thoughts are sent to him. Please update us when you can, Drifter?


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 19, 2019)

Oh my.   Sorry about your brother-in-law, Drifter.   My best wishes to him and your family.


----------



## drifter (Jul 21, 2019)

Brother in law is still in the hospital in Denver. They took him off the breathing tube after failing to do so earlier because he couldn't breath on his own.
He did not have a heart attack. Haven't heard an official diagnosis yet but it sounds like high altitude pulmonary endema. He had pneumonia in one lung, couldn't breathe, had to be incubated, kidney's failing, they are still only at fifty percent, still in ICU. His wife got there yesterday afternoon. He also has a bad case of diabetes he didn't know about. Two types of high altitude  sickness can kill you. This sounds like one of them. The other is  swelling in the brain. But that's not official. He is much better. Don't know when he'll be released. Sounds to me like he went up bove nine thousand feet too fast and stayed too long, but my opinion is just an educated guess. Thanks for your prayers and good wishes. Over and out.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 21, 2019)

Thanks for the update @drifter . Still sending healing thoughts.


----------



## drifter (Jul 21, 2019)

Dear Diary, I'm not sure how to communicate with you. You see I've never kept a diary, too personal. Wouldn't know how. I have kept journals. In fact, one sits on my desk now. And, I have had a blog. Blogged for several years. I've been waiting for something to happen that is appropriate to record in a diary. Nothing ever happens to me worthy of really being noted in a diary. I always thought of diaries being something high school girls kept. I am not a conversationist. Is that a real word? I am am a country music fan or used to be before it got to progressive. I wanted to ply an instrument, a stringed instrument. Never learned how. I tried while growing up. Too complicated for me. Even had I learned I wouldn't be any good at it.

Somewhere during my retirement years I picked up a harmonica. I had cousins who played guitar, banjo, mandalin, piano. My brother was a gifted musician. My son put himself through college playing in a band, a professional musician. Now he's a teacher. My grandson is a talented musician, plays on his college marching band. In addition he plays guitar, piano, banjo, ukulele, sax, and clarinet He plays the classical and the Spanish guitars beautifully. Of the men in my family I am one of the few without musical talent. Maybe any talent.

So one day I pick up a harmonica. In my youth I didn't know any one who played one. They were crackerjack toys or something similar back then. I have a lung disease and blowing on the harmonica stretch my lungs and made me feel better. I could blow but I couldn't draw in air through the harmonica. It was too hard, hard because my lungs were too full of carbon dioxide.

There's more but this is enough for now, and it's late.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 22, 2019)

drifter said:


> Dear Diary, I'm not sure how to communicate with you. You see I've never kept a diary, too personal. Wouldn't know how. I have kept journals.


Drifter, I never knew the difference between a diary and a journal. I thought they were the same thing   . So, I take it a diary discloses more personal information.

Whatever it is, I enjoy your posts.


----------



## drifter (Jul 22, 2019)

Went to Post Office and the library this morning. Postman failed to pick up our out going mail, requesting RX refills. postmen and post women don't have to pick up your letter on mail box if they have  no mail to deliver to you. So we made a trip to the post office. It seems to me this is happening way too often. I guess when something is important we should take and mail it ourselves.

On the way back we stopped at the library. We had books to return and I always like to keep reading material handy. Together we checked out six books.

Got up at three a.m. this morning. Read the news and played my harmonica quitely in the office for an hour. I've been having trouble getting on Netflix on Apple TV, getting on and off. My tv was a store demo and when it was originally set up in my home, the retail store demos were not taken off and too often when we'd try to get on Netflix the retail store demo would appear and it was like pulling teeth to get it off and it would not always work the same way. So frustrating we quit watching netflix or even tryinhg to get on App;le TV.  I worked on it for two hours thos morning. Finally got rid of the  store demo thing everything working smooth going and coming on and off Apple TV. I'm sure someone who knew what they were doing could have accomplished this chore in a very few minutes. I have no technical know how. I do every thing by the seat of my pants. Has anyone seen the New Lion King movie? My roommate is wanting to go.


----------



## drifter (Jul 27, 2019)

My family is coming home next week. I'll be glad to see them. They'll have stories to tell.


----------



## drifter (Jul 27, 2019)

Today is Saturday and I have worked hard all week. I'm going to cook myself a steak.
Yesterday I bought two steaks for this weekend, a tenderloin and a ribeye, premium
beef. I got the tenderloin for my roommate and the ribeye for myself. I forgot tomatoes
but here shortly I'm going to Sprouts and get some for a salad. We'll either have a
baked spud or some soft cooked fries with it, maybe a green bean and a piece of
good bread. My tastebuds are rising up in agreement. It'll be a simple lunch with only
water or maybe a glass of iced tea to finish it off. If it was evening I might have a glass
of wine.


----------



## drifter (Jul 27, 2019)

We had ethe steaks. Inedible. They were well, well done. Cooked all the posture out of them
Last time I'm buying stealks to cook at home. The salad was good.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 27, 2019)

drifter said:


> We had ethe steaks. Inedible. They were well, well done. Cooked all the posture out of them
> Last time I'm buying stealks to cook at home. The salad was good.


Don't give up. Just don't cook them so long. Did you broil, pan fry or grill?
When it gives very easily under your finger, it's rare, gives a little, more like medium or med rare. Hard is well done/overdone. Let it rest about 5 minutes before you cut it. 

Darn, Drifter -I was looking forward to that steak!


----------



## drifter (Jul 28, 2019)

Well, now, I can't believe all I'm seeing or rather all that is happening this weekend.
Now that the steaks were ruined and thrown away, that is more than enough for
one weekend, but here we are on Sunday morning and its happening again.

We get up on Sunday to watch Sunday Morning on the TV. I make coffee before
hand. Good coffee. I read a bit in the western I am trying to finish. Later I get up to 
make more coffee for breakfast. Wife has cooked breakfast, she's wanting a 
warmup on coffee. I have it ready to make except pouring in the water, I'm thinking.
I pour in the water, turn the coffee pot on and wait a few minutes. Hot water is 
pouring through into the coffee pot. I did not put in the coffee in the filter. Pulled out
the coffee holder, hot water ran all over everything. Placed the carafe back, pulled 
out my coffee, went to put in the number of tablespoons, accidentually knocked 
the coffee can all over the counter and floor. I'm not believing this. Need to go back 
to bed and get up again. Mama mia!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 28, 2019)

Poor Drifter, this isn't your weekend. Tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Patio Life (Jul 28, 2019)

Going back to bed and getting up in a half an hour sounds like the best plan. 
Have a do-over.


----------



## drifter (Aug 3, 2019)

I've been blowing on a harmonica for years trying to play it better. I've been writing for years
trying to do it better. After all, I am in a play that will eventually end.


----------



## drifter (Aug 4, 2019)

We all are, are we not?


----------



## drifter (Aug 4, 2019)

The family is back home. They all spent a month in Italy. Granddaughter spent a month in Spain
Training and dancing. She said it was the most fun she'd ever had. Grandson spent a month in England at Oxford, studying and writing. He loved it. All said it was a wonderful summer? They are all preparing for another school year. Grandson a junior in college. Granddaughter a sophomore in
High school. Son and daughter in law, teaching. Me, glad they are home safe.

I will also continue studying, putting words together, playing the harmonica, and reading. Simple things that add small pleasures. Life is good.


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 4, 2019)

glad to hear your joy drifter!


----------



## drifter (Aug 5, 2019)

I live  in Oklahoma, the former Indian Territory, situated across the lower Red River from Texas and south of the states of Kansas, Nebraska, South and North Dakotas. There are thirty-nine Indian tribes in Oklahoma but only five of them native to the Territory.

The thirty-four other tribes were rounded up and transported to Oklahoma by the US military, that is what was left of them. There is one exception. The Cherokee nation, who was marched from Georgia to Oklahoma under escort of the US military. That walk is know as the Trail of Tears. Many Cherokees died during that migration. The word, Oklahoma in the Choctaw language means ‘red man.’

I have an association with some of them.

After the Civil War or War Between The States as some prefer, A land grant was established along the South side of the Red River. It was located north of Nocona, Texas. The land across the Red River belonged to the Wichita Indians and it was hoped trade between the new settlers and the peoples of the Wichita Indians could and would be established and a friendly environment maintained. And for a while this did indeed happen.

My great grandfather and his family were living in the township of Winchester in Clark County, in Kentucky and were some of the Clark County residents who took advantage of this particular land grant in Texas.

They traveled mostly by covered wagon but there were some who didn’t have or couldn’t afford a covered wagon but instead, loaded what they could carry onto their topless wagon, loaded up the kids and headed west, their hope and spirits uplifted by the promise of free land in the new territory.

A colony was organized, property settled on, and duly recorded, and the new settlers went about the business of planting crops and schooling their children. It was hard work and much bartering look place. It was to their great advantage that game was readily available. The settlement began to thrive. They built cabins and looked forward to their first harvest. Trade with the indians was generally a good thing. They traded what they could do without for hides which could be used for a number of purposes.

Not sure how the trouble started. It has been suggested an Indian tried to steal a gun, a treasured possession of the frontiersmen, was caught and shot. It had previously been established that much petty thievery was carried on by the Indians. However it started, the settlers were not prepared for the attacks that followed. Many settlers were killed, men, women, and children. In several surprise raids the settlers were forced to abandon their homes and the settlers were eventually driven on South and Southwest to a site north of present day Albany, Texas, where a US Fort was being  built to protect settlers. A troop of calvary was already in place. It was called Fort Griffin. Outside the fort a community of settlers had gathered seeking protection from Indian raids, mostly Comanches. The families driven from their grants along the Red River moved into this new community known first as the Flats and later took on the name of the Fort and became Fort Griffin. Their land grants of course abandoned. Life was a struggle. Indian raids were common and continued until the US Calvary and armed civilians at last prevailed. 

I come from this environment of settlers, these pioneers, moving west seeking a better life. I can draw a direct line to those brave, desperate souls who left their homeland in Ireland and Scotland and trekked however they could to America, seeking a better way and a better life. My wife ’s family was part of the Oklahoma land rush that settled Oklahoma. Her family settled on the north side of the Red River in Southwest Oklahoma, beginning life here living in dirt dugout until they could afford to build a house.

All that remains of the original settlement along the Texas side of the Red River, north of Nocona, Texas is  a metal marker. I have been there several times. It tells the story of these settlers of which you have here read.


----------



## drifter (Aug 5, 2019)

Went out in my back yard a few minutes ago to spread some bird seed underneath and round about my bird feeders. Noticed the ground
is cracking awful all over the back yard


----------



## drifter (Aug 5, 2019)

Books



I am something of a reader, albeit a slow reader. My wife sometime tells me I move my lips when I read. She notices this because sometimes and it is usually after we have been to the library, we turn off the TV off and read the evening away,she sipping her iceboater, me sipping tea.

I have probably twelve or fifteen books picked up and checked out from the library this year and read, wall to wall or is it, cover to cover. That’s not many, you may think for a whole year, and I’d have to agree, but then I’d have to tell you about my Kindle books and the ninety-four books therein. And I have deleted a dozen or more. Why delete? Because they were, if not deplorable, certainly not the books I thought they would be. But to be fair some of these ninety-four kindle books have been on my computer awhile.

Some I have fondness for. For instance, “On Writing Well” by William Zinsser. I don’t remember when I first picked it up and read it first but I have read the book at least twice and have used it as a reference book for many years. The Kindle edition is the 30th Anniversary Edition. I treasure it and go back from time to time and read passages for inspiration. I have a fondness for the book and the author who has passed on. 

Another book I have a fondness for is Semper Fi by W.E.B. Griffin. It is a story of the Corp, I have read all his early books twice and several three times. They seem to suit me.  Some of those books I would purchase again, if i could find them, but they are out of print. They are not stories of war but rather stories of people at war.

There is a thread that runs through my reading that goes back to when I was twelve years old. My uncle came to visit and when he went to leave he reached behind his truck seat and handed me a paperback western novel, saying, ‘you might like this’. I did and have been reading western novels since. I am  just starting to read again, “Riders of the Purple Sage.”

My reading varies. Looking at all my westerns you might think me frivolous in my reading habits but I have some of the classics, I have mysteries from best seller lists and writings by Thomas Paine. My list of books may not rise

up to your own reading experience but again, I might surprise you.

I read for entertainment and to learn. I have writing books, some I have read two and three times. Sometime I learn a bit from each book. If i like them I keep them and read them again. After all, I am retired and not much to do, and if I were totally honest, there’s not much I can do now days.

Well, this is not about what I can or cannot do but what I read. A number of books I have purchased, I did so on somebody’s recommendation. Some I read but most I toss. I also read some from Flipboard. Flipboard is an accumulator of reading material. Many of the subjects you like to read and you can choose. And whenI am out of anything to read I have an online thing called, “The Electric Typewriter,” where I can always find something to keep me reading and happy. I’m always trying to read a little better and a little faster. So if you are a reader, happy reading.


----------



## drifter (Aug 5, 2019)

I'm posting ahead so if I'm gone a few days, no one will realize it.
So with nothing much on my mind, here's a short, short.



Silent March


Once upon a time two old people lived in an old house on a street of many old houses. The old house was not a fine house or even a good house, it was just a house with some cracks in the ceiling, with windows that had stood too many tests of time against driving rains and high winds and dust storms and now suffered warped panes and rain rot and looked out upon the world in a state of dilapidation.
The once stately doors crinkled and squeaked and one had the impression they could hardly stand upright. The roof's shingles curled at the edges and some were missing and the outside paint resembled not paint at all but thousands of tiny brown leaves stuck on its walls to hide its embarrassment.

Inside the old couple greatly resembled the house where they had lived so long. They both used canes which they used to tap their way around the house, arising early they tapped their way to the kitchen, there to make the morning coffee and a solitary piece of toast for each. For many years they had eaten oatmeal with their toast and in the years of plenty they often had a strip or two of bacon to supplement their breakfast but that was long ago for the years of plenty never came around anymore. Now they were simply old grand-parents.

But it was a day of joy for word had come to them that their son and daughter-in-law and two grand children were coming for a visit. It had been a whole year. My, how the grand children must have grown, they said to each other in their excitement and anticipation.

They changed the linen on the guest room bed and tided up the bathroom and placed a glass and bottled water on the vanity for convenience and a vase of flowers from their garden on the dresser and dusted and cleaned, their canes tapping happily all bout the house as preparations were made for the coming guests.

At last the appointed time arrived and their children and grand children pulled up in their driveway. They tapped their way out onto the porch to greet the new arrivals. It was indeed a happy reunion.

Grandmother, after shopping for the anticipated visit, prepared an evening meal of fried chicken, green beans, scalloped potatoes, yeast rolls and iced tea. And in the oven, two homemade chocolate pies. Grandfather thought this a scrumptious meal and wished guests would come around more often so grandmother would have cause to prepare such a meal.

They all sat around the dinner table in their pleasant faces and with their gentle voices and talked of meals past and recalled memories of growing up in this place.

Now these times have become memories. The old house is silent. The grandparents don’t live here anymore. They have moved off life’s stage, first one, then the other, ancestors now, on their long, silent march into history.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 5, 2019)

drifter said:


> I live  in Oklahoma, the former Indian Territory, situated across the lower Red River from Texas and south of the states of Kansas, Nebraska, South and North Dakotas. There are thirty-nine Indian tribes in Oklahoma but only five of them native to the Territory.
> 
> The thirty-four other tribes were rounded up and transported to Oklahoma by the US military, that is what was left of them. There is one exception. The Cherokee nation, who was marched from Georgia to Oklahoma under escort of the US military. That walk is know as the Trail of Tears. Many Cherokees died during that migration. The word, Oklahoma in the Choctaw language means ‘red man.’
> 
> ...


Fascinating, Drifter. Those greedy settlers were committing genocide; it's no wonder the Tribes revolted to save themselves and land they were forced to inhabit.


----------



## drifter (Aug 5, 2019)

It was their home before we came. 
We thought them bad;
They thought the same of us.
We won out and they paid the price
But in war all share in that tragedy.

*Thanks for reading.*


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 5, 2019)

drifter said:


> I'm posting ahead so if I'm gone a few days, no one will realize it.
> So with nothing much on my mind, here's a short, short.
> 
> 
> ...


I loved this story. I think many of us have a memory like this no matter where in the world we are. A family memory, and thanks for the few you reminded me of.


----------



## drifter (Aug 5, 2019)

Books That Shaped My Life
by Guest Author

Books have been an integral part of my life, shaping my thinking, directing my success, creating adventure, contributing to my happiness, and influencing my connection to society around me.

In the late 1930s my first book was Raggedy Ann & Andy. I still remember the warm feeling of love I felt when told the words on Raggedy Ann’s candy heart read, “I Love You.’

In the late 1940s while spending afternoons in a small, one room city library, I experienced growing pains with Little Women’s Jo, and got acquainted with St. Luke in Taylor Caldwell's Dear and Glorious Physician. During the 1950s my thinking was shaped by the works of Norman Vincent Peel in the Power of Positive Thinking; Napoleon Hill’s, Think and Grow Rich; The Magic of Believing, by Claude Bristol; Maxwell Malt’s Psychocybernetics, and tempered with Dale Carnegie’s, How To Win Friends and Influence People.

Dr. Spock guided me as I raised my children. The late 1960s were my inquisition years, ‘what if’s’ from the works of Edgar Cayce, Ruth Montgomery, and Adela Rogers St John. The Honey Badger and Valley of the Dolls were my first introduction to explicit sex in novels. Elizabeth Forsyth Hailey’s, A Women of Independent Means and Oliver Ann Burn’s, Cold Sassy Tree exemplified the strong southern woman I would choose to become and reminded me to appreciate my southern heritage.

In the latter years of the ’70’s Dag Hammarskjold directed my spiritual path in Markings and I sensed the privilege of being in contact with a great, good, and lovable man’. W. H. Walden pointed out in the forward of his book. During the 1980s Erich Fromm’s, The Art of Living, and Leo Buscaglia’s Love, taught me the definition of love. In the late 80s, I was Getting Better All The Time with Liz Carpenter, started to wear purple with Jenny Joseph, and spent time, Going Within with Shirley MacLaine. Then learned, What To Say When Yo Talk To Yourself from Shad Helmstettler.

The 1990s were the ‘two hankie’ books’ where I shed two hankies worth of tears of joy, laughter, empathy or sorrow. Notable were Bailey White’s, Mama Makes Up Her Mind and The Bridges of Madison County and The Notebook. I am a world traveler via the magic of books, had a wonderful time crossing the United States with Charles Kuralt, ‘Charley,’ and John Steinbeck.

I have grown a wonderful life through books and plan to continue throughout this lifetime.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 6, 2019)

Guest Author?


----------



## drifter (Aug 6, 2019)

Yes, my roommate.


----------



## drifter (Aug 7, 2019)

I ordered some elbow pads to protect my sore elbows. I sit at my desk prompted up by my elbows. I play the harmonica every day, elbows on the desk, harmonica in hands pressed to my lips. After months of this usage, either harping or reading or sometimes leaning on one elbow while I type with one hand, something has to give. My elbows are raw. Its why I ordered the pads. Today those pads were delivered by UPS. Sad to say they don't fit. They are a large size but I can not get them over my arm even with help. I have placed a call for instructions prepared to wait yet longer.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 7, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I loved this story. I think many of us have a memory like this no matter where in the world we are. A family memory, and thanks for the few you reminded me of.


I forgot to add, I loved the phrase " on their long, silent march into history. "


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 7, 2019)

drifter said:


> I have grown a wonderful life through books and plan to continue throughout this lifetime.


They're so worth it
Some give theirs away after reading...I can't


----------



## drifter (Aug 7, 2019)

Had a sandwich for dinner. My roommate has gone out to a movie, The new Lion King. I'm holding down the fort, staying on the keyboard all evening, putting words together trying to type out the first draft. However, I write as some fishermen fish, catch and release. I call it to write and delete. I've been trying to put this one together for two weeks. Still not sure where I'm going with it. I've quit for the night. This one needs thought.
 Wil


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 7, 2019)

Been there
I can't force it
It'll come
Hope yer near a keyboard when it does


----------



## drifter (Aug 8, 2019)

I am convinced many women, maybe most would not be too upset at the demise of their husbands because of the way
They have been treated or neglected over the years. This comment based on observations and comments overheard.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 8, 2019)

drifter said:


> I am convinced many women, maybe most would not be too upset at the demise of their husbands because of the way
> They have been treated or neglected over the years. This comment based on observations and comments overheard.


Well, mine sez she's gonna put my ashes in a urn the caricature of me, and carry me around wherever she goes.
(Tween, you and me, if I go first, she'll miss me a few sad days, then I think she's gonna get gussied up and snag a true mountain man and live waaaay out somewhere)


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 8, 2019)

drifter said:


> I am convinced many women, maybe most would not be too upset at the demise of their husbands because of the way
> They have been treated or neglected over the years. This comment based on observations and comments overheard.


I'd hate to think that "most" wouldn't be upset by their husband's death.   Personally, I would be devastated if anything happened to my husband.    (But he has never mistreated me and is the best person I know, so there's that.)    I have instructed him that I am going to die first and I don't want any argument.    But not right away.


----------



## drifter (Aug 8, 2019)

I know I could be wrong but I have heard, "It's my life now." 
and not a rant but gentle relief. Or so it seems. And if true,
it's sad.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 8, 2019)

drifter said:


> I know I could be wrong but I have heard, "It's my life now."
> and not a rant but gentle relief. Or so it seems. And if true,
> it's sad.


I don't see it as sad.
I truly hope, if I go first, my lady will lead her life the way she sees fit.
We don't agree on everthing, but have melded, over the years, to let each other have their way with certain things.
That worked so well when we lived at the cabin.
She had her chores
I had mine
She let me go as pristine as I wanted
I let her set out her gnome (as much as I hate that crap), but....just the one...OK, three...but only three
Same with living in town
The kitchen is hers
Mine's the shop
The bedroom...well, that's ours

Once I'm gone, she can have all the flamingos and gnomes she desires
I'll be busy fertilizing her daisies (to cover up those GD gnomes)


----------



## drifter (Aug 8, 2019)

I'm not talking about when or after we're gone. I think it's sad 
when we live half a lifetime together and a woman feels she 
has to tow the mark or be continuously careful lest she upset
the man she lives with, a life spent on pins and needles. 
That's sad.


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 8, 2019)

drifter said:


> I'm not talking about when or after we're gone. I think it's sad
> when we live half a lifetime together and a woman feels she
> has to tow the mark or be continuously careful lest she upset
> the man she lives with, a life spent on pins and needles.
> That's sad.


It is sad.   But I always wonder what is lacking in a person to allow themselves to be mistreated and to spend years in a miserable situation.   I'd never put up with that "pins and needles" crap.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 8, 2019)

drifter said:


> I'm not talking about when or after we're gone. I think it's sad
> when we live half a lifetime together and a woman feels she
> has to tow the mark or be continuously careful lest she upset
> the man she lives with, a life spent on pins and needles.
> That's sad.


No argument
A guy must be cognizant of that kinda situation
I've seen it
Very uncomfortable for even bystanders

Men truly can be pigs (dead serious here)
I have no understanding of lording it over the fairest of our species


----------



## drifter (Aug 9, 2019)

i agree.


----------



## drifter (Aug 9, 2019)

Drifter should know a big mess of prose
will surely spoil the pot.
And what you will see is less of me
Here on this Dairy Lot


----------



## drifter (Aug 12, 2019)

I looked back at an old blogspot journal I used to maintain. It was a blog I wrote over several years. 
I looked to see if I had left anything important lying dormant. The only comment viewed this:

"No post found." The blog is empty. Over the years many hundreds of articles written and deleted.
Some of those I wish I had kept because they inspired me. During this time I wrote this blog, I met seven or eight other bloggers who had interests in common and we became a group who worked together exploring current events. One in Florida, known as the old man, another in Cincinnati who wrote award winning blogs, two in Washington State, another in Milwaukee. Me, in Lubbock.

What fun it was, writing a daily blog and interacting. That began shortly after I retired and ran for several years. One day it became apparent I had said all I had to say. Illness forced another to drop out, others dropped out for various reasons, one by one. We all agreed it had been a special time, exploring our emotions and creating friendships as well as content we could all appreciate. I have been looking, hoping to find that sense of belonging that once made me feel alive. Foolish I suppose.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 12, 2019)

drifter said:


> I have been looking, hoping to find that sense of belonging that once made me feel alive. Foolish I suppose.


It's out there
I've got three remaining pals from a now extinct site.
We email each other about once ever 2-3 weeks.
We've never met, but feel like kin

Interesting what the web provides


----------



## Lara (Aug 13, 2019)

drifter said:


> ... I'm looking for a diabetic friendly bread. I've heard or read sourdough if made with a good starter, will not spike one's blood sugar. I'm trying whole wheats, rye, and looking for
> a good flaxseed bread or bread made with at least some flaxseed flour....


I don't know if gluten-free low-cal bread translates to diabetic friendly but I found a gluten-free 100 calorie "Everything Bagel" by O'Dough's. It's pre-sliced which is convenient. The bagel is half the thickness of a regular bagel and I often only eat the top or bottom. I buy them from a health food store (EarthFare). Call ahead to your local store to see if they have them or maybe buy online. Ask your doctor first.

Instead of butter I put fresh avocado on it since it's a healthy oil. I often sprinkle a little "Everything Bagel Seasoning" on top of the avocado. It's so delicious with eggs in the morning or anytime. Eggs may not be on your Can-Do list though.


----------



## drifter (Aug 14, 2019)

Got up this morning with the intent of renewing my vehicle tags and registration.
Noticed my driver's license expire the end of this month, so I also renewed them.
So as far as driving is concerned, I'm good to go for another four years.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 14, 2019)

Ready to drag-race, Drifter?  
🏎🏎🏎


----------



## drifter (Aug 17, 2019)

What are carbs? What do they consist of? Are they necessary for life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness? Why do some people lose weight by cutting carbs? What do they cut? I crave sweets. I know sweets are bad for me. Are sweets carbs? I was going to buy some cookies to satisfy my great desire for something sweet but  decided not to buy them. I know I will regret this decision tonight and wish I had two cookies left over to give away after I had eaten the rest of the package. That is a nightmare I repeatedly experience. 

This morning for breakfast I had two, maybe two and a half scrambled eggs, a piece of oat nut toast, two slices of bacon cooked two minutes in the microwave and coffee. What should I have left off? Sometimes life is complicated. I've got many low cal dinners in the freezer to help me lose weight. The many not in the freezer I have eaten over time. I thought I would lose weight. Look at me. Don't laugh, its not funny.

I have inched up one or two tenths at a time until now, I stand at the door. Life has no purpose. Only carbs, but what are they?


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 17, 2019)

drifter said:


> I know I will regret this decision tonight and wish I had two cookies left over to give away after I had eaten the rest of the package.



I'm sorry Drifter, but this statement made me laugh..

I know, it's terrible; it always strikes at night. At night when we're sitting and no plans to burn up those carbs. *sigh*

Lately, I've been more into sweets than before. Cookies. Damn them.


----------



## drifter (Aug 21, 2019)

I've got a sore chin. It was painful to the touch but now without touching I am aware my chin is tender. It started out as a small bump on my chin and I paid little attention to it. But after shaving over it several times is when I first noticed the soreness because the bump is getting larger and my shaver is taking a tole on the bump, occasionally drawing blood leaving it sore so I am aware during my waking hours.

This morning I shaved with a blade, trimming my beard all around the bump and because hair is growing out of the bump itself I had to also use my electric razor to try and cut the hairs shorter. 
It is difficult to shave, it is sore, and I'm wondering how much larger the bump will get. I'm thinking time will tell.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 21, 2019)

drifter said:


> I've got a sore chin. It was painful to the touch but now without touching I am aware my chin is tender. It started out as a small bump on my chin and I paid little attention to it. But after shaving over it several times is when I first noticed the soreness because the bump is getting larger and my shaver is taking a tole on the bump, occasionally drawing blood leaving it sore so I am aware during my waking hours.
> 
> This morning I shaved with a blade, trimming my beard all around the bump and because hair is growing out of the bump itself I had to also use my electric razor to try and cut the hairs shorter.
> It is difficult to shave, it is sore, and I'm wondering how much larger the bump will get. I'm thinking time will tell.


You might want to see the doc about that, @drifter.

How are we on cookies tonight? I feel hungry for some- fell asleep early and now I'm up.


----------



## drifter (Aug 22, 2019)

Yes, my nurse will be around in a month orso and I will show her.


----------



## drifter (Aug 23, 2019)

Had a breakfast of oatmeal, slice of toast, thin slice of ham, and coffee
The oatmeal was one serving and seemed rather small. I have hit my
weight limit.  My plan has not been working. I've been having three meals
and a snack daily, thinking of my diabetes but my weight has gotten
away from me. Think I'll have Oatmeal three times a day, plus a snack with
either ham or bacon, and toast. See how that works.


----------



## drifter (Aug 31, 2019)

31August19
Saturday morning
Weight: 175.0
Weight on August 23rd - 181.0
Slowly bring it down.
If only I can continue.

Blood Sugar-137
Blood Pressure, sitting-121-74-782
Blood Pressure, standing, 106-68-85


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 31, 2019)

@drifter, your weight came down, that's good!


----------



## drifter (Sep 3, 2019)

Yeah, after the holiday and all that pizza, I'm still sitting at 174.2 this morning. I need to bring it on down a bit.


----------



## drifter (Sep 7, 2019)

I was going out and run around some today but decided against it.  Actually I was going junking. Going to buy some junk. And one of my favorite places to go

in my little town is to the Salvation Army store. I go to look, hoping I suppose, to find that diamond in the rough.  Maybe an upscale piece of clothing like a good cap.

I look for cups. What kind of cups? I don’t know but I’ll know one when I see it. Which reminds, I have broken so many dishes this summer. I mean maybe a half a dozen cups, dropped them in the sink and break them into dozens of pieces. I could use a couple of good cups.

By the way, I am trying to find a good wallet, not any ole wallet but a fine one like I have been carrying around for so long. Now I did buy two or three wallets from the Salvation Store. I thought they might work but they haven’t so I threw them in one of my junk drawers.

When I turned seventeen my dad gave me a wallet. He bought it at a saddle shop in Amarillo, Texas. It was one piece of leather which folded up with slots to hold everything in place. It was good leather and the slots were perfectly cut so they could not work out. It was a beautiful wallet. I carried it with me when I went into military service, then overseas to Korea. Two hitches over there the wallet survived. It was with me during two winters when we had no place to get out of the weather when it dropped down below zero except the trenches. During wet and dry weather we were together. Two monsoon seasons we lived through, the wallet soaked for days on end. it held my stuff, what I was expected to carry and any military pay script. The wallet endured a year and half at Fort Lewis, Washington after we returned stateside.

After discharge the wallet was with me during a variety of jobs till one day while riding in my hip pocket in a pair of  shorts on the golf course and during the game doing a little betting, I pulled it out to grab a bill or two to pay off a debt I had incurred and dropped the wallet. I reached over and picked it up and said, “Sorry old buddy.” My three golfing partners  laughed. One of them asked, “What’s that thing?” It was sweat soaked, had some wrinkles in the leather and did look much like I did when when feeling ill. When I got home I decided to retire the wallet. In dog years and maybe wallet years it was getting old. I cleaned it and carefully placed it in my sock drawer to stay until one day, years later, I decided that was foolish and threw it away. I started carrying everything I needed in my front pocket with a rubber band around it.

One day a couple of years later my wife gave me a card holder. It too was fine leather and I used it for several years as a card file, until one day I obtained a rolodex. Remember those? I pitched the leather card holder in my sock drawer.

I bought two or three wallets but didn’t like them. I tried for several months to find another like my old buddy I threw away. I attempted on two or three occasions to have leather shops make me one like that first good wallet. No dice. Then one morning I started to the gym. I stuck my wallet into my front pocket and it was bulky, made too large a bulge. So I took our my drivers license and a credit card and a few dollars I had, folded the money and got that credit card holder out of my sock drawer, put my stuff in the card file, stuck it in my front pocket and off I went.

Now since that time I have sewed both edges of the leather to keep it from coming apart but does really need replacing. I’ve looked online for a replacement. Bought a couple but they were not right, too large or too small or something. So now and every once in a while I stop off at a junk store and I look for something that might replace something good but old that I carry. I’ve also checked antique shops, so far to no avail.

I guess I’ve always been a junker. It seems to have been forever that I needed more than one drawer to hold my junk stuff. I used to look for old fountain pens and ink wells and good old mechanical pencils so I’m sure I’ve got a junkers heart. 

I guess what it is, I’m tired of spending money on things that don’t work out. Some things I’ve owned, little things, like a pocket knife, a wallet, a writing instruments had character or maybe they suited me.

Sometime I go out junking because I’ve been in the house too long. I need to get out, to look at people, speak to some, see what working people are about, but know this, when I do I’ve always got my eye peeled, looking for something of yore, that’s useful. 

Thanks for listening to me. I was getting lonesome.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 7, 2019)

Hearing about your wallet and junking was fun. Your dad really gave you a fine gift!

My grandson made a wallet out of duct tape.







The instructions are on YouTube!


----------



## drifter (Sep 7, 2019)

@RadishRose, Hey, that looks pretty good.


----------



## Lara (Sep 7, 2019)

I agree with drifter, Rose...it's brilliant.
Can't beat the price. And look how much he saved! Smart kid he is.

@drifter , I really enjoy your writing post#115. 
It's so fresh and real. I just wanted to give that old wallet a warm hug


----------



## drifter (Sep 7, 2019)

Going to have to resew this again or replace. It is just right for me. Got it in 1968.


----------



## drifter (Sep 7, 2019)

View attachment 76077


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 7, 2019)

Sorry Drifter cannot see your pics. It the file ends with .PNG, you have to change it to .JPG.  You can so that here:

https://ezgif.com/png-to-jpg
Make sure you Save the changed file to your PC or it will go away.


----------



## Lara (Sep 7, 2019)

I didn't know that, Rose. Good to know.

@drifter , on eBay I came across this new handmade wallet/cardholder in antique-saddle-leather tan. Maybe he could make one to your specifications if you like his work. Looks amazing to me!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Handmade-l...377195?hash=item3fc77695ab:g:QpcAAOSwmSNdK7lE


----------



## drifter (Sep 7, 2019)

Lara said:


> I didn't know that, Rose. Good to know.
> 
> @drifter , on eBay I came across this new handmade wallet/cardholder in antique-saddle-leather tan. Maybe he could make one to your specifications if you like his work. Looks amazing to me!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Handmade-l...377195?hash=item3fc77695ab:g:QpcAAOSwmSNdK7lE


Thanks Lara, I'll check him out.  The one he shows looks pretty good, but may be alittle big for a front pocket. I'll give  him a hollar.


----------



## drifter (Sep 7, 2019)

Can you see this, @RadishRose ?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 7, 2019)

drifter said:


> View attachment 76087
> Can you see this, @RadishRose ?


yep! Looks good . How old is it there?

@Lara the site you posted has nice ones. hand double-stitched, free shopping but no returns.


----------



## Lara (Sep 8, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> ...the site you posted has nice ones. hand double-stitched, free shipping but no returns.


"no returns" is a good observation but only $20 including shipping for a fine handcrafted real leather wallet almost makes it worth the risk...BUT drifter made a good point, "it looks too big for a pocket". I didn't notice the side view pic at first but now that I see the side view it definitely looks thick and heavy.

He might be able to special order a thinner lighter weight one to his own specifications though. Actually, I don't think Ebay allows transactions outside Ebay.

Here's two lightweight leather "cardholders" that are thinner but the price goes up the thinner they get 
1. https://saddlebackleather.com/leather-business-card-holder-slim
2. https://www.yoderleather.com/produc...MIvvz75uHA5AIVB77ACh3o9gIPEAQYByABEgKLfPD_BwE


----------



## drifter (Sep 18, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Ready to drag-race, Drifter?
> 🏎🏎🏎


Got some new rubber on the road, engine beefed up good, meet you at the next light. From there it five miles of open space... what they call lonesome highway. Loser buys the coffee.


----------



## drifter (Sep 18, 2019)

i've been out of pocket a couple of days. Nothing going on, just down in the dumps. Felt better yesterday, okay today. Can't explain it. Felt bad, that's all. I'm happy got a place to chat (here) if I have something I want to say. Got something to read and I've been reading some, reading what others suggested and not really into it. Went to the library this morning. Wife looking for some good listening and wanted to see what is available through the library system.

I have three books I picked up the other day but haven't red any of them and didn't plan to get a book today. But I did. Maybe because I've been spending some time with my harmonica, both to exercise my lungs and to satisfy my pure enjoyment of playing some music well even if it is with the lowly harmonica. And in the back ofmy mind I suppose I've been thinking I might get another chromatic harp one of these days. I had one, a ten hole which I never played well but I'm better at it now than back in those days when I tried a ten hole chromatic. I want, I think, a good twelve key. I'm not ready for a fourteen or sixteen key.

I paused to fix myself a cup of tea, a regular stample at my place now days. This is bag tea, an assam tea, littlle on the cstrong side if seeped the minutes they suggest. I usually make a pot of tea every day but the day started out differently today so I had an extra cup of java.

The book I got at the library today I didn't plan to get. I asked the librarian if they had anything on music. She said they had no recorded music, and what was I looking for. I told her I didn't know but wanted to browse their books on music. They didn't have many but I spotted one, only  
one, because of it's title, "Moving To Higher Ground." Now what kind of title is that?  Sub-title is 'How Jazz Can Change Your Life." If it had been by any other authur I might not have gotten it, but it was Wynton Marsalis ( with Geoffrey Ward). I didn' know Ward but I have been listening to Marsalis on YouTube, jamming wth he and his band with my harmonica, attempting to learn a little bit about his Jazzy world in music. How many times have I listened to cWynton Marsalis and Eric Clapton together. I picked ukp the book, browsed through it  and checked it out. Looks like it's got some simple stuff in it that even I might could figure out. The only thing it small print and I have only been reading large print for sever years but, I have a magnifying glass with a light and almost large enought to read across the page. Anyway, I'm going to reddit, then if I can, play it, and see what  happens. I've been blowing a long time, but more recently. My lungs feel so good after a long session with that little harp. 


The only other thing happening the past few days, I rode into dthe city with my son, he's been wanting to trade cars. His sunroof is leaking and that vwould cost him some to have it repaired. I don't know how much, doesn 't matter, he was in the trading mood. We were up there so long I almost ran out of oxygen. I had the setting on njmber one for for two hours to conserve. Anyway, he did trade over the next day or so  and made a sensible trade. Got himself a good-looking Suburu. This is a nothing post, much like I've been feeling, but I'll try to do better next time, so don't hold it against me, dear Diary.


----------



## drifter (Sep 19, 2019)

I've got one of these bluegrass keyboards and for a number of days, at least, part or most of the day, off 
and on, it has not been working. I go to sent an eMail or text, I'd see this message: Their is no keyboard
for this computer, or something similar. I'm paraphrasing  but you get the idea. I start to sign onto Senior 
Forums, no keyboard. Last night I worked here for two hours trying to get my keyboard going again. It 
didn't happen. I've followed all the instruction I have on hand, and can get online. I even got an onscreen 
message from my computer, and I paraphrase, "This keyboard does not have the facility to locate it or pair.
Correctionon my type of keyboard, it's not a Bluegrass, it's a Bluetooth. Had i felt better today, I'd have 
gone down to Best Buy and replaced this mickey mouse piece of equiptment with something that works. 

I had a bluetoothc before I got this one. It didn't quite working, it got to where some of the numbers and 
letters woudn't work. This happens overtime I lose power or accidently shut down my computer. During a 
power interruption or surge, an electric clock will most often have to be reset, where as this keyboard goes to 
intensive care and generally about when I decide I can't fix it or get it to come back on, it will. So tonight I
came to see what all I had bookmarked, it the computer started looking for the keyboard again. And all of a 
sudden, it said once again to type this number it threw out on the screen. I've typed in more than a dozen
numbers already today the computer threcwe at me. But tonight i typed in yet another number, mnot 
expecting anything positive. Behold and low, I have a working keyboard again. In addition to being tickled pink 
at the thought my keyboard is working again, I'm relieved and exhausted. I've always thought computers 
and all their components that make them worthwhile and workable are so temporary. Over the years I've lost 
at least three hard drives due to lightning or I suppose my own ignorance; lost stuff I trusted to these gadgets, 
old family pictures, all my military photos, family gathering and meals together. Okay, boys and girls, I glad I 
can communicate again. Once again, have fun and enjoy the heck out of whatever you're doing. Later.


----------



## drifter (Sep 25, 2019)

I got up this morning and stepped on the scales, a CVS model I have accused many times of weighing me heavy.
I topped out at 173.2. I haven't weighed that little since June 15 this year. I've still got a little gut but I expect that 
will be the last to go. My son called yesterday and asked me to pick up my grand-daughter at school yesterday.
She got out at 12:06; he had a meeting. I don't mind, I'm glad to do it but I was just thinking: That's the second 
time in over eight years he has done that. That's no big deal but my son is an independent sort of creature. He 
walks back and forth to school, a little over two miles a day, several miles a week, winter and summer. I've offered
a ride, a permanent ride whenever. No dice. All that is neither here nor there, merely a comment.

I went shopping this morning. Shopping for nothing in particular, just wanted to get out of the house a while,
maybe practice my driving. Out for an hour or two, didn't buy anything, don't need anything. Yard man came today, 
said it was going to rain tomorrow and he might as well mow today if it was okay. I haven't checked the weather, 
don't know if its going to rain or not, sounds like a marketing spill to me, but thats okay; tomorrow is his regular day
to mow and trip. He does a real good job and I feel lucky to have bumped into him several years ago.

I know this is now the fall of the year but it sure has been warm. I almost bought myself a new jacket this morning. 
I didn't but if there had been a nip of coolness in the air today, I would have bought it. I've got some clothes I'm 
going to donate again this fall. I may need to replace some of them.

I didn't buy a new wallet. I did check with everybody recommended. I stopped by a shoe shop, think sometimes they 
sell merchandise and maybe? They didn't but he asked  me what i was trying to replace. I showed him my card 
holder. He fixed ir forn me, sewed it up. Charged me two bucks. I'll use a while. 

Yard looks good. Bird feeder has bird feed. I get a little bored. Sometime I wish I might live on a country lane where 
on both sides of the roadway, photo opportunities existed galore and the only place I can think of is a lane in England, 
photographed by Holly. She had some, what I thought, were wonderful country scenes. Well, we can't all live in the 
middle of paradise. Still, I have a camera, a rather new camera, I'd like to break in. Diary, for the life of me that's all
I can think of. Say good night, Diary.


----------



## drifter (Sep 25, 2019)

Recon I'm getting a little old be social, talking maybe when I should listen
and talking when I have nothing to say. Sometime that's the way we get, 
and we oughta quit and we don't know it... Adios.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 25, 2019)

drifter said:


> I didn't buy a new wallet. I did check with everybody recommended. I stopped by a shoe shop, think sometimes they
> sell merchandise and maybe? They didn't but he asked me what i was trying to replace. I showed him my card
> holder. He fixed ir forn me, sewed it up. Charged me two bucks. I'll use a while.


It's tough to find a good slim line wallet...that holds two-three cards and a DL

Don't care to carry anything in my rear pocket

I have a money clip for currency

Almost went to a custom leather guy I met at the Saturday Market

then....

found one at wally world

Still, they're scarce


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 25, 2019)

drifter said:


> Recon I'm getting a little old be social, talking maybe when I should listen
> and talking when I have nothing to say. Sometime that's the way we get,
> and we oughta quit and we don't know it



nada


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 26, 2019)

drifter said:


> Recon I'm getting a little old be social, talking maybe when I should listen
> and talking when I have nothing to say. Sometime that's the way we get,
> and we oughta quit and we don't know it... Adios.


No way.   I enjoyed "riding along" with you today, buying a jacket and getting the card holder repaired.      Where we goin' tomorrow???


----------



## drifter (Sep 26, 2019)

I mentioned that I have been a bit bored.  While sipping my first cup of coffee this morning I pondered the situation of boredom and restlessness I go through once in a while. I don't get that way often but it generally come about because I have nothing meaningful to do. After breakfast I got out all my harmonicas, cleaned them, dried them off and tested each one. After doing the dishes and taking my medicines I went into my office, shut the door and got out all my harmonicas.I played each one for a few minutes minutes. Cleaning and playing took most of the morning. I've got twenty working harmonicas. Lot of people don't like harmonica. I'm not a musician and never played an instrument of any kind. I picked up the harmonica because I have a lung disease and it helped me, a lot, so my doctors encouraged me to keep at it. I learned to play it. It's a good accent instrument and nmow I get up in the mornings and play for twenty or thirty minutes; lung therapy. The guy at theft over there reminded me
anyone could play a harmonica so now I play one and I'm playing so much better than I thought I would ever play. I sit in the mornings  and think back to one of the songs my daddy  or mama used to sing, an old irish ballad, a gospel song or something they included on this Country Music Special just ended that Ken Burns produced. I did hear a couple I didn'tn know and I'd like to learn because they are different, not son country, but  stories, ballads. When you are as, when you have tried so at things you're not good at and fin ally find something you can do, its a good thing and it feels good.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 26, 2019)

drifter said:


> I mentioned that I have been a bit bored.  While sipping my first cup of coffee this morning I pondered the situation of boredom and restlessness I go through once in a while. I don't get that way often but it generally come about because I have nothing meaningful to do. After breakfast I got out all my harmonicas, cleaned them, dried them off and tested each one. After doing the dishes and taking my medicines I went into my office, shut the door and got out all my harmonicas.I played each one for a few minutes minutes. Cleaning and playing took most of the morning. I've got twenty working harmonicas. Lot of people don't like harmonica. I'm not a musician and never played an instrument of any kind. I picked up the harmonica because I have a lung disease and it helped me, a lot, so my doctors encouraged me to keep at it. I learned to play it. It's a good accent instrument and nmow I get up in the mornings and play for twenty or thirty minutes; lung therapy. The guy at theft over there reminded me
> anyone could play a harmonica so now I play one and I'm playing so much better than I thought I would ever play. I sit in the mornings  and think back to one of the songs my daddy  or mama used to sing, an old irish ballad, a gospel song or something they included on this Country Music Special just ended that Ken Burns produced. I did hear a couple I didn'tn know and I'd like to learn because they are different, not son country, but  stories, ballads. When you are as, when you have tried so at things you're not good at and fin ally find something you can do, its a good thing and it feels good.


Life is strange.  Unfortunately, your lungs are challenged but that turned you into a musician and that in turn, helps your lungs.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 26, 2019)

OK, Drifter.   You need to learn "Piano Man."


----------



## drifter (Sep 27, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> OK, Drifter.   You need to learn "Piano Man."


Yeah, that's a great one. After playing along with it, I agree. That could anchor any session or liven your mood. Love it.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 27, 2019)

@drifter, love your new avatar!


----------



## drifter (Sep 27, 2019)

Big Mama Thorton. She had a voice suited to the blues and to jazz. And she played a mean harmonica. Thank you for noticing.


----------



## drifter (Sep 27, 2019)

Read this article this morning. It is rather upsetting that plastic is everywhere, not only in our oceans but in our water, our food chain, but now plastic teabags leaving billions of micro
particles in my drink. We are destroying our planet and ourselves.
*Just One Tea Bag Can Release Billions of Microscopic Plastic Particles Into Your Drink, Study Finds*

I failed to get a source but It is all over the Internet.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 27, 2019)

drifter said:


> Read this article this morning. It is rather upsetting that plastic is everywhere, not only in our oceans but in our water, our food chain, but now plastic teabags leaving billions of micro
> particles in my drink. We are destroying our planet and ourselves.
> *Just One Tea Bag Can Release Billions of Microscopic Plastic Particles Into Your Drink, Study Finds*
> 
> I failed to get a source but It is all over the Internet.


I know... it's horrible what we're doing.

I hadn't heard of the plastic tea bags, though.

All these millions of individual water bottles we send to disaster areas....where do we think they're ending up?


----------



## drifter (Sep 27, 2019)

Tea companies have known about the plastic in their teabags for some time because now we know they have been trying replace them but the public hasonly recently been informed.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 27, 2019)

"That Lucky Old Sun" - Ray Steelman - Harmonica


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 27, 2019)

drifter said:


> Tea companies have known about the plastic in their teabags for some time because now we know they have been trying replace them but the public hasonly recently been informed.


I don't drink much tea, but I've never seen a plastic tea bag...???


----------



## drifter (Sep 27, 2019)

I think all or most of the triangle teabags are plastic and many of the strings attached
To the bag are attached with plastic or sealedwith a plastic seal. I drink a lot of tea. I 
mostly use whole leaf tea.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 27, 2019)

Well, time to buy one of these...


----------



## drifter (Sep 27, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Well, time to buy one of these...
> 
> View attachment 77279


 Got one, and several different types, because I mostly use Leaf tea but still have about sixty or seventy teabags with polymer
strings and that a lot of plastic in the water. any, it's beining fixed but the problem has been ongoing for several years. Guess that's life.


----------



## drifter (Sep 28, 2019)

Meanderer said:


> "That Lucky Old Sun" - Ray Steelman - Harmonica


Love it. It's great rendition. Thanks.


----------



## drifter (Sep 28, 2019)

Got all dressed up this morning. Was going to the grocery store. But by the time time
I got my portable oxygen ready, I was rather short winded and some energy had 
subsided. Too, there was a Big 12 ball game, starting at eleven a.m. Traffic is  hard to 
deal with when eighty thousand people try to get around and get to the game by 
kick-off time. I decided to stay home. Got a brunch to go to in the morning so the 
grocery shopping will have to wait until Monday a.m. I did get a short nap this afternoon.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 28, 2019)

Ugh, those football weekends.   We lived in Baton Rouge for a while and it was crazy when LSU had a home game.   I don't blame you for staying home.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 29, 2019)

Better days are ahead!


----------



## drifter (Sep 29, 2019)

Sunday morning: woke my wife at seven-thirty so she could get up and watch Sunday Morning
on the tele. I made coffee. Weighed before drinking a cup. Ugh. Thought I was doing so good, now after one good meal, this, 176.8. Someone said the later in the morning you wergh, the less it will be, but you can't wait too late or it becomes fasting. Oka.y, so much for the elephant in the house.
Be no breakfast this morning, going to brunch around eleven at some French pastry place. I plan to snack lightly if lightly is available.  What will I do the rest of the afternoon? I don't know. I no longer watch pro football. I never was much of a fan of pro ball, any kind. I used to watch pro golf
But that was when I knew most of the players. Now days I don't know so many so I dropped the game. Most of the activity I attend now days is in my head as age slowly slows me down. Folks shouldn't get their hopes up though because I may surprise and come speeding down your street
your street on one of those electric scooters, yelling something sensible.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 29, 2019)

drifter said:


> Sunday morning: woke my wife at seven-thirty so she could get up and watch Sunday Morning
> on the tele. I made coffee. Weighed before drinking a cup. Ugh. Thought I was doing so good, now after one good meal, this, 176.8. Someone said the later in the morning you wergh, the less it will be, but you can't wait too late or it becomes fasting. Oka.y, so much for the elephant in the house.
> Be no breakfast this morning, going to brunch around eleven at some French pastry place. I plan to snack lightly if lightly is available.  What will I do the rest of the afternoon? I don't know. I no longer watch pro football. I never was much of a fan of pro ball, any kind. I used to watch pro golf
> But that was when I knew most of the players. Now days I don't know so many so I dropped the game. Most of the activity I attend now days is in my head as age slowly slows me down. Folks shouldn't get their hopes up though because I may surprise and come speeding down your street
> your street on one of those electric scooters, yelling something sensible.



@drifter, I would love to see you speeding down my street yelling on an electric scooter!

You make me laugh; eating "lightly" at a French pastry place.   Hope you enjoy it, and please tell us what it was like?

Have fun!


----------



## drifter (Sep 29, 2019)

Had a brunch at LaBogette. Good to get out and enjoyed the time with the kids. Son said he got a not too bad raise. That always helps the old aching toe a little bit. The kids had been to a Friends of the Library book sale which  didn't know about. Everyone had a breakfast of some sort except me. I had a tuna salad.   Theta salad was good but it was on the worst tasting piece of dried out bread I have eaten in I don't know how long. I left mmost of it. The kids dropped us off at the library agreeing to return and pick us up in thirty minutes or so. We waited cinside about fifteen minutes for then doors to open. It was a verysmall sale. Today was bag day. They gave everyone a bag when we went in. I found only two books, put them in the bag and went to check out. I shoved the bag toward the guyand waited cfor him to take out my books from the bag. He mere looked at me, saying nothing. So, I opened the bag and took my two books out. He said you don't want a bag, they are five cdollars a bag.
I folded the bag, neatly, handed it to another cashier who was watching and listening, who took it. I said I was returning the bag, I didn't want a bag, I wanted to buy these two books. He hesitated a minuted (it seemed longer) then said than will be two dollars. Back home I was so tired and so short winded, I was motionless for several minutes. I haven't looked at the used books until just now. I slipped in a little nap.

One of tbe books is a western by Mickey Spillane and Max Alan Collins. Anyone remember Mickey Spillane? His first  books were thrilling.
_I, The Jury; My Gun Is Quick; Vengence Is Mine; One Lonely Night; The Big Kill; and Kiss Me Deadly_. The list goes on and on. I carried two of them to Korea with me. When the shelling would stop, I'd  climb out of the bunker, sit on the ground and  lean back against the sand bags that protected the bunker, and read Mickey Spillane. His private I books were were fabulous with a world wide following. Can lhe write a decent western? I'll find out.

The other book is _"Rewriting," _How to do _things with texts, second edition. It's a college teachers book for graduate students. Appears to be about adding your own take to what others have written about a whatever and how to go about extending the knowledge of a subject by Coming To Terms; Forwarding; Countering; Taking An Approach; Revising; and Remixing. The Afterword: Teaching Writing. Of course there is an Introduction and an Acknowledgment and Index. I thought I'd see if it offered anything new or could I even tell.

Tomorrow, going grocery shopping or somebody may be eating hard, stale bread._


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 29, 2019)

Sounds like another nice day, Drifter.   I love libraries so I'd have been in there half the day.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 30, 2019)

"_Jood Gob_", Drifter!  I guess you were three books, shy of a load?  Both titles sound interesting, enjoy.


----------



## drifter (Oct 1, 2019)

Bought groceries this morning. I wanted to buy some boloney in the worst way but didn't. Nor did I buy the high priced organic, seeded bread I have been using. Bought Oatnut and a loaf of the now Sara Lee's Rainbow sandwich bread. However a big part four bread is now owned by
Bimbo  Bakeries. And who is Bimbo? They are a Mexican National Corporation who fuernishes much of the world's bread, including Sara Lee.
It's hard to know who owns what now days.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 1, 2019)

I always laugh when I see Bimbo bread. Dunno why.


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 1, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I always laugh when I see Bimbo bread. Dunno why.


I know why.


----------



## drifter (Oct 1, 2019)

I intended to to call Goodwill this afternoon to see if they pick up donations. I have a few items to donate. A bag of clothes, a handy electric grill to grill most any thing inside, a very good micro-wave oven, and a bicycle I bought a while back, thinking I might be able to ride it. No can do.
I'll call tomorrow.


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 1, 2019)

I don't believe Goodwill picks up in our area, but there are other charities that will.   Those are some nice things you're donating and I'm sure some people will be grateful for them.


----------



## drifter (Oct 2, 2019)

They don't pick up in my area, either.


----------



## drifter (Oct 2, 2019)

Well, I called a local Thrift store about pick up.


Who We Are: 
Outreach Thrift Store teams with local churches and community agencies in helping individuals and families in need of clothing and household items through our referral program. All donations given in the community STAY in the community to help others. Please use our drop-boxes, or bring your clean, gently used donations into one of our stores to ensure that they are used locally.
*Furniture accepted, subject to approval.*

This store took my donations. *He is a VA nurse, His wife a school teacher. It appears he helps veterans down on their luck or vets needing furniture and clothes or food. I figured Outreach Thrift was as good as any to handle my donation. I'm glad to get them off my hands.*
I've been in their Store. a pretty nice place. Ok, that's done


----------



## drifter (Oct 2, 2019)

I made two trips to the library this afternoon. Almost did me in. I'm going to hit the sack.


----------



## drifter (Oct 3, 2019)

My daughter is coming for a visit tonight, from Austin. Will be so glad to see her. She has Multiple Myeloma. So hoping her remission is still holding.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 3, 2019)

drifter said:


> i've been out of pocket a couple of days. Nothing going on, just down in the dumps. Felt better yesterday, okay today. Can't explain it. Felt bad, that's all. I'm happy got a place to chat (here) if I have something I want to say. Got something to read and I've been reading some, reading what others suggested and not really into it. Went to the library this morning. Wife looking for some good listening and wanted to see what is available through the library system.
> 
> I have three books I picked up the other day but haven't red any of them and didn't plan to get a book today. But I did. Maybe because I've been spending some time with my harmonica, both to exercise my lungs and to satisfy my pure enjoyment of playing some music well even if it is with the lowly harmonica. And in the back ofmy mind I suppose I've been thinking I might get another chromatic harp one of these days. I had one, a ten hole which I never played well but I'm better at it now than back in those days when I tried a ten hole chromatic. I want, I think, a good twelve key. I'm not ready for a fourteen or sixteen key.
> 
> ...


I was happy to read how good your lungs feel after playing, Drifter!

Jazz is the one genre I remain pretty ignorant of. My dad used to say a person can't say they love music if they ignore mostly everything besides what they knew in their teens. I love all kinds of music in varying degrees, but jazz never got to me.

So, I looked up Wynton Marsalis on Wikipedia and wow!

"_Marsalis has been awarded nine Grammy Awards and his Blood on the Fields was the first jazz composition to win the Pulitzer Prize for Music_."

You sure have good taste! Maybe I'll explore a little.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 3, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Well, time to buy one of these...
> 
> View attachment 77279


Someone gave me one of those many many years go. I never used it. Dragged it around for years and finally threw it out. I don't drink hot tea.   Well, I did for bout a year, but that was it.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 3, 2019)

drifter said:


> My daughter is coming for a visit tonight, from Austin. Will be so glad to see her. She has Multiple Myeloma. So hoping her remission is still holding.


I hope so too, Drifter. 
Enjoy your visit!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 3, 2019)

@drifter, I fixed my  garbled post about the tea ball.    You were so nice to give it a "Like" when the sentences were all mixed up.


----------



## drifter (Oct 3, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Someone gave me one of those many many years go. I never used it. Dragged it  Well, I did fo bout a year, but that was it.around for years and finally threw it out. I don't drink hot tea.


I'm a recent convert to hot tea, recent being in the last ten to twelve years. Thought I was drinking too much coffee. Now i wake up in the mornings and my harmonica and tea are the first two things I think of. Many don't like hot tea butenjoy iced tea. I don't make much iced teca anymore but recall making two glasses during the past summer. And, some jazz is better than others.


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 3, 2019)

Enjoy your visit with your daughter, Drifter.   Hoping for the best with her remission.  I have two daughters in Austin, too.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 3, 2019)

drifter said:


> I made two trips to the library this afternoon. Almost did me in. I'm going to hit the sack.


Drifter, you were probably overdue for a trip to the library anyway!


----------



## drifter (Oct 4, 2019)

I discovered a blog this week, entitled, A Commonplace Blog, by D.G.Myer, a historian and critic, the title taken from "A Commonplace Book's meaning. Included within the blog are reviews of other authors works. I read a review of Larry McMurtry which I didn't totally agree with but found interesting. I thin read a review of Alice Munro's, Dear Life," published in 2012 with which I did agree  and still found interesting. I was glad to stumble onto this blog of interesting writings. Yesterday I learned the author of the blog had died the previous week on September 29th. I didn't know the author. I had never heard of him before this week, but I nevertheless feel saddened the author, a professor at Texas A&M University for twenty years and Ohio State University for some less years  had passed. I didn't know the man but I feel saddened for his passing because I had only met him through his writings, which I deemed good writing and writing of substance. Odd, huh?


----------



## drifter (Oct 6, 2019)

the Dreamer


I stand on the bank of the river watching the water roll past me. The river is up, swollen in size due to the spring rains. It rushes along faster than its normal pace when it is at its normal level. On the far bank I see a father and son fishing and several people are walking along it's bank. A stone makes a number of splashes as a young boy skips them across the water. I know where the river goes. Down stream is a picturesque waterfall. The water falls over a hundred feet splashing onto rocks below. Destruction awaits anything going over the falls and certain death to any living creature.

I look upstream and see coming toward me, a small, flat bottomed boat. One individual sits in the middle of the boat. He is oar-less. He yells for people on the far bank to help him. No one pays attention. As the boat nears, I look at the man and I am startled to see that it is me. I'm going on down the river and I am terrified for I can hear the waterfalls. It makes a constant roar. 

Yet, above all the noise I hear my name. The rocks are calling and I know they have already claimed me and I am seeing a replay of my demise; an event made noteworthy because I am one of only three to have met their end on on the rocks beneath the falls.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 6, 2019)

Adrift on the Missouri River, by Rolland Love (LINK)


----------



## drifter (Oct 6, 2019)

Growing up I had a friend whose dad sold junk iron and bought old cars that wouldn't run and burned them out, selling all the metal. He cut the tops off cars and we used some of them to float down the river. Once we were going to float down the Wichita River from Wichita Falls, Texas
to the Red River. We left in the morning. It was further than we thought and when our top sank in deep water we had to swim to shore, not knowing where we were and it was after dark before we made our way back home, all cut up, and wet, and tired from a very long walk for ten year olds, and a little frightening. Plus we had to face out parents who had no idea of what we were doing but were out looking for us.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2019)

You poor kids. I also feel bad about that dream you had... you made it sound so real!

How was your visit with daughter?


----------



## drifter (Oct 6, 2019)

Thanks for asking. She left at three-thirty going home. She looks better than she did. She tires so easily. She is on and will be on chemo, a specific chemo for her disease. She is also on an antibiotic because she has an infection she is having trouble shaking, and other meds to help her pain from bone breakage. Infections can be very serious because she has no immune system to speak of fight them. Her face is swollen by the weekly chemo, and she has, I think, some 'chemo brain.' Otherwise she seems to be okay. We tried to share a lot of love. And, I think, she is better than I expected. The visit was great and I hope there are more.


----------



## drifter (Oct 6, 2019)

And I am somewhat concerned about my own memory which it seems has gotten noticeably worse. I hope this turns out to be temporary or my
imagination, or maybe a weekend hangover from too much to eat and lose of sleep, or something minor.


----------



## drifter (Oct 6, 2019)

The Dreamer was not a dream. I didn't know what else to call it. It, a product of an over-active imagination, perhaps from  a litle day dreaming. I spent an hour this evening trying to identify the individual in my avatar. His face is/was familiar, but I couldn't pull out a name. It ook a long time to find and where I first saw it. I was pleased with myself to find it. Now I have forgotten again. Perhaps I can retrace my steps. For pete's sake, the guy was my favorite Actor for almost two decades. I will look again which won't be as difficult.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2019)

hahaha, favorite what? actor, musician, friend, singer.....

Anyway the Dreamer was a good story.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2019)

@drifter I found this on Facebook afer doing a google image search...
Harmonica Players Baroda


 Mr. Ajitsinh Gaekwad founded this club on 27/10/2006 to PROMOTE Harmonica and ENJOY Music.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 6, 2019)

drifter said:


> The Dreamer was not a dream. I didn't know what else to call it. It, a product of an over-active imagination, perhaps from  a litle day dreaming. I spent an hour this evening trying to identify the individual in my avatar. His face is/was familiar, but I couldn't pull out a name. It ook a long time to find and where I first saw it. I was pleased with myself to find it. Now I have forgotten again. Perhaps I can retrace my steps. For pete's sake, the guy was my favorite for almost two decades. I will look again which won't be as difficult.


Clint Eastwood?  (The Mule)


----------



## drifter (Oct 6, 2019)

@Meanderer, No but several people have thought it was. It is Charles Branson, from the movie, "Once Upon A Time In The West." The  year was 
1968.


----------



## drifter (Oct 6, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> @drifter I found this on Facebook afer doing a google image search...
> Harmonica Players Baroda
> 
> 
> Mr. Ajitsinh Gaekwad founded this club on 27/10/2006 to PROMOTE Harmonica and ENJOY Music.


URL=[https://www.facebook.com/harmonicabaroda/']Harmonica Players Baroda[/URL], I don't know but the photo is the same as my avatar and it is Charles Bronson and Bronson played the harmonica in the movie. There was also some orchestration involved.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## drifter (Oct 6, 2019)

Yeah, that's the guy. He died in, I think, 2003. I remember it as a sad day.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2019)

I didnt realize he was playing t harmonica. LOL I didn;t know what he was doing!


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2019)

Guess I'll change my avatar and maybe my act for a brief time.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2019)

Books That Shaped My Life

by Ann



Books have been an integral part of my life, shaping my thinking, directing my success, creating adventure, contributing to my happiness, and influencing my connection to society around me.

In the late 1930s my first book was Raggedy Ann & Andy. I still remember the warm feeling of love I felt when told the words on Raggedy Ann’s candy heart read, “I Love You.’

In the late 1940s while spending afternoons in a small,one room city library, I experienced growing pains with Little Women’s Jo, and got acquainted with St. Luke in Taylor Caldwell's Dear and Glorious Physician. During the 1950s my thinking was shaped by the works of Norman Vincent Peel in the Power of Positive Thinking; Napoleon Hill’s, Think and Grow Rich; The Magic of Believing, by Claude Bristol; Maxwell Malt’s Psychocybernuetics, and tempered with Dale Carnegie’s, How To Win Friends and Influence People.

Dr. Spock guided me as I raised my children. The late 1960s were my inquisition years, ‘what if’s’ from the works of Edgar Cayce, Ruth Montgomery, and Adela Rogers St John. The Honey Badger and Valley of the Dolls were my first introduction to exploit sex in novels. Elizabeth ForsythHailey’s, A Women of Independent Means and Oliver Ann Burn’s, Cold Sassy Tree exemplified the strong southern woman I would choose to become and reminded me to appreciate my southern heritage.

In the latter years of the ’70’s Dag Hammarskjold directed my spiral path in Markings and ‘I sensed the privilege of being in contact with a great, good, and lovable man’ W. H. Walden pointed out in the forward of his book. During the 1980s Erich Fromm’s, The Art of Living, and Leo Buscaglia’s Love, taught me the definition of love. In the late 80s, I was Getting Better All The Time with Liz Carpenter, starter to wear purple with Jenny Joseph, and spent time, Going Within with Shirley MacLaine. Then learned, What To Say When Yo Talk To Yourself from Shad Helmstettler.

The 1990s were the ‘two hankie’ books’ where I shed two hankies worth of tears of joy, laughter, empathy or sorrow. Notable were Bailey White’s, Mama Makes Up Her Mind and The Bridges of madison County and The Notebook. I am a world traveler via the magic of books, had a wonderful time crossing the United States with Charles Kuralt, ‘Charley,’ and John Steinbeck.

I have grown a wonderful life through books and plan to continue throughout this lifetime.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2019)

drifter said:


> Guess I'll change my avatar and maybe my act for a brief time.


Any avatar will do, @drifter, but I like your act as is.


----------



## drifter (Oct 14, 2019)

Backed up my computer tonight and when I thought it finished, I unplugged the backup drive.
Don't know what effect this will have on my backup but this was not the way to do things, merely
to unplug the back device. Fact is I've never completed a backup successfully. I don't know how to do it. The backup HD contains my backup. My son's back up, my daughter in law's backup, and my grand-.daughter's school backup. I bought this backup hard drive two or three years ago, backed up my HD with similar results, then gave it to my son. To be quit truthful, I hate sharing devises. If I attempt this again, I'll buy another device.


----------



## drifter (Oct 16, 2019)

Got it backed up properly next morning. Loaded twenty books onto my iBook on my desktop. These were given to my son by a couple of friends from Wisconsin. Stories by Larry McMurtry 
And Sinclair Lewis. I synced them to my iPad so they can be easier read. I've got plenty of reading material, including "Lonesome Dove." I picked one at random to read. It is by McMurtry, _Rhino
Ranch."_ Have read five chapters. These will be great on 'sleepless nights'.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2019)

Sounds like you're all set for reading material, @drifter !


----------



## drifter (Oct 17, 2019)

Okay, just a quick note. I got down to the weight I wanted, 169.0. I enjoyed it for a few days, then 
I went out and bought some little powdered sugar donuts, some oatmeal-raisin cookies, some 
magnum ice cream bars,and a pack of cinnamon-raisin bagels. I have enjoyed those for a few days.
Now I'm back to 175.0 and I'm dieting. I can't wait to get down to 169.0 again. Cheers.


----------



## drifter (Oct 17, 2019)

My retirement years have been my best years. There are some things I wish I could still do.
I wish I could walk again. I can remember when three, four, or five miles was no problem.
I could pick 'em up and put 'em down and in nothing flat, I would be where I wanted to go,
walking. I enjoyed walking and walked some every day. 

I also wish I could ride a bike again. I rode for years, most often rode seventy miles a week
for pleasure. I know as we age we lose some of our abilities but walking and biking are 
two things I think I miss the most, other than doing little things around the house.


----------



## drifter (Oct 17, 2019)

Going to have to drop one 
There's only so much space
My, its hard to get things done
Can't keep up this pace.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 17, 2019)

drifter said:


> My retirement years have been my best years. There are some things I wish I could still do.
> I wish I could walk again. I can remember when three, four, or five miles was no problem.
> I could pick 'em up and put 'em down and in nothing flat, I would be where I wanted to go,
> walking. I enjoyed walking and walked some every day.
> ...


I know what you mean about walking. We used to walk all over town as kids....even to the next town and back. Now, it's hurts to walk very far.

We just have to try to keep moving. I take my little dog out for short walks. Then there's the dang housework.


----------



## drifter (Oct 17, 2019)

I never kept a dairy till now
Not good at that sort of thing 
So its goodbye, so long, adios 
Its time I said farewell.


----------



## drifter (Oct 27, 2019)

Okay, I bought a television last week.They are going to deliver and set it up next Wednesday. I also changed 
my internet provider from ATT to Cox Cable. I paid to much for the tv because I had to buy from someone 
who would deliver and install it. They also charged me for wall brackets I probably don't need and new chords.
I've worked all morning cleaning my computer room (I call it the office.) I have a large desk, a desktop computer
and  printer. Then there is a big back up oxygen system I keep in one corner. On one side of the room I have a
two  foot by four foot table I keep my stereo equipment on aswell as two large shelf type speakers. On the other 
side of the room I have a two shelf stand I keep some other equipment on that helps me breathe when I'm having 
a hard time doing so. I also keep my portable oxygen on the stand. In the corner of that side I have a four drawer 
filing cabinet. Under the table the my stero equip[mentsits I keep a small portable peddler, you know one of those
little things you sit in a  chair and peddle with your feet like  you are riding a bicycle, and in a box underneath
I kkeep some rubber bands for exercising   and I thinkl I have my shoe shine stuff also in that box. Everything is 
within reach so I don't have to exert myself getting what i need or want.

Right now I 'm playing a Neil Diamond CD, "Home Before Dark."

Another thing I did this morning is inventory my CDs. I had them, most o them, in a cardcboard box underneath
my stereo.I take the CDs out of the cardboard box, there's about seventy of them. I took them out of the box, removed them from their plastic cases and put them into these CD holders. I sort of organized them by  Country tracks, Jazz tracks, Easy
Listening, some oddball stuff and finally Christmas CDs. I've got about ninety CDs. Now I can find one when I want it.
I like to have one playing when I'm on the computer. Neil Diamond is still entertaining me. Sometime on a Sunday morning I play religious cds. The room looks better. Now all I have to do is clean off my desk. When we get the tele installed, we'll  be back in business.

Dear diary, I've had a good day so far.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 27, 2019)

drifter said:


> Okay, I bought a television last week.They are going to deliver and set it up next Wednesday. I also changed
> my internet provider from ATT to Cox Cable. I paid to much for the tv because I had to buy from someone
> who would deliver and install it. They also charged me for wall brackets I probably don't need and new chords.
> I've worked all morning cleaning my computer room (I call it the office.) I have a large desk, a desktop computer
> ...


Well, sounds like you've been busy and now you're all set for the new TV. Hope you like it. What brand did you get?

I wish I was as organized as you... I've got to get busy! Maybe you've inspired me.


----------



## drifter (Oct 29, 2019)

@RadishRose, I bought a Vizio, 50 inch.

I've been shopping this evening. Well, maybe yesterday evening since it is past midnight and well into this new day. Shopping and playing all the songs
I know that my memory will cough up. Wanting to add a B key and an F# key which I've never had. Then I need a D to replace an old
Suzuki brand. And I'd like to add a Low F. And, if I wasn't so old I'd buy myself a good Chromatic harmonica to play with. Well, those are my toys and it is how I waste time.

Okay, I cleaned the office today. Pulled cout all the furniture, swept and mopped. Cleaned off my desk, my stereo table, and hooked every thing back up,
hiding all the wires and cables where possible. I threw out a couple of thirteen gallon trash bags of trash. Also had a nap this afternoon. Man, I'm hitting 
on all cylinders. Going to be cold tonight and I've got to go to the grocery store in the morning. So here's to you, wherever you hang out. Cheers.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 29, 2019)

drifter said:


> Okay, I bought a television last week.They are going to deliver and set it up next Wednesday. I also changed
> my internet provider from ATT to Cox Cable. I paid to much for the tv because I had to buy from someone
> who would deliver and install it. They also charged me for wall brackets I probably don't need and new chords.
> I've worked all morning cleaning my computer room (I call it the office.) I have a large desk, a desktop computer
> ...


Thanks for that description of your office, Drifter....been looking for a small portable peddler, like you mentioned. Where can I find one?


----------



## drifter (Oct 29, 2019)

@Meanderer, I got mine from the VA but Amazon and Walmart online both show them,
listed as Portable Peddler.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 29, 2019)

@drifter, empty paper towel rolls make good tubes to gather all your wires into neatly, if they will reach.


----------



## drifter (Oct 29, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> @drifter, empty paper towel rolls make good tubes to gather all your wires into nearly, if they will reach.


Thanks, never thought of that.


----------



## drifter (Oct 29, 2019)

Did you ever  have A feeling of foreboding...

I intended to go to the grocery store this morning after breakfast and after I had done the dishes and
taken my medicine. So that all over and done with, I dressed warm, checked my car keys, my wallet,
my phone and my inhaler. All I needed was my portable oxygen. But all the time I was getting ready
I had this feeling, 'don't go, stay home, don't go. I paused in the office before getting my oxygen,
thinking why, why this feeling, when briefly flashing before my eyes I saw me slumped over. 
It was just a flash with a strong sense of foreboding. I stayed home. The feeling
dissipated. I still need to go to the store but it'll wait till tomorrow or whenever. Still it was strange.
A Feeling of Foreboding...
I intended to go to the grocery store this morning after breakfast and after I had done the dishes and
taken my medicine. So that all over and done with, I dressed warm, checked my car keys, my wallet,
my phone and my inhaler. All I needed was my portable oxygen. But all the time I was getting ready
I had this feeling, 'don't go, stay home, don't go. I paused in the office before getting my oxygen,
thinking why, why this feeling, when briefly flashing before my eyes I saw me slumped over. 
It was just a flash with a strong sense of foreboding. I stayed home. The feeling
dissipated. I still need to go to the store but it'll wait till tomorrow or whenever. Still it was strange.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 29, 2019)

I can understand this feeling of yours was very unsettling, @drifter. But you can forget it now, that day is over and gone. 

Get yourself a few nice treats at the store tomorrow and enjoy yourself!


----------



## drifter (Oct 29, 2019)

No problem here.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 29, 2019)

drifter said:


> @Meanderer, I got mine from the VA but Amazon and Walmart online both show them,
> listed as Portable Peddler.View attachment 79508


Thank you, Sir!


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 31, 2019)

Ordered the Portable Peddler and it's coming today!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 31, 2019)

Now you're a peddler.


----------



## drifter (Nov 3, 2019)

I've been hanging out on two forums and have begun to think to what end. Why two when I'm such a busy person? I have I think decided to drop one so I can more fully address other issues in my life. For instance, there is the matter of that lemon curd.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 3, 2019)

drifter said:


> I've been hanging out on two forums and have begun to think to what end. Why two when I'm such a busy person? I have I think decided to drop one so I can more fully address other issues in my life. For instance, there is the matter of that lemon curd.


That lemon curd? Which one?


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## drifter (Nov 3, 2019)

That French one, the one I bought to spread out over pancakes and toast, rather than syrup or some of these jams containing too much high fruitose. It was an impulse buy the last time I went to the grocer's. I have been buying my jellies and jams at Tuesday Morning's, having given up on grocery store jellies and jams because of the types of sweetners used but they are way out there on the other side of town and this lemon curd showed up in my grocery store among the grapes and the red's and the yellow's and oranges. Stuck right up there on the shelf. I knew not what lemon curd was. Curd brought up memoried milk curd, sour milk curd. It is not at all what I expected. I thought at first, 'not bad' but then I don't know. It is rather s sooth like a smooth, thin pudding, a little too sweet, I think. But unless one tries it you might just miss out on one of the world's great inventions. Huh?


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 3, 2019)

That's right, @drifter. 

I like lemon curd a lot.


----------



## drifter (Nov 5, 2019)

I have shopped most of the afternoon, online. Haven't bought anything but have looked a t Suzuki harmonicas and reading reviews. Looked at Ukuleles and read reviews. Thought about getting a haircut but  nixed that idea. I think I'm going to build a close up Photo
box with fold down windows so I can let light in or block some of it. I've got a small tripod and background paper. I have suffecient light but would need to build a funnel so I could direct that light where it would be most useful. I have decided not to post any more photos online here unless I take them. What I would take is what I could bring to my box. I've a good notion to get out my old 
Olympus film camera. I have some good lenses for that one including a close up lens but not sure how I'd get them online if I wanted to show any of them. I may do it just of r the fun of it nd maybe talk to some dark room people. The only thing I can think of is to get a print and then photograph the print with a digital camera.. Well the simple thing to do would be to buy a good digital camera so you could upload them but a good camera is expensive. But what the heck? I'm just thinking out loud. I do think I will try to build a light box. That would keep me both interested and entertained for a while. I'll look into it. Anyone looking in on this got any ideas?


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 6, 2019)

@drifter, you can take your photos to a photo shop or an office supply store and have them put on a disk. Then you can inset the disk and upload them to your computer.

Light  boxes I know nothing about, but do have fun with it!


----------



## drifter (Nov 6, 2019)

Mine is the first apple computer not to load a cd or disk? I can buy a disk loader for slightly more
Than a hundred bucks. I'm not yet ready to do that. For a few photos I might take.
@RadishRose, Light boxes are boxes lined with white paper or other material to reflect light an allow you to direct light where it is most needed. Thanks anyway for your helpful advise.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 6, 2019)

Thanks @drifter !


----------



## drifter (Nov 25, 2019)

We have a new library. It is located about three blocks from the old one and today I tried it out for the first time since it opened on 11-3-19.
It is a days work for me to use. It has two elevators which is good. I checked out three large pring books. It is going to take some getting used to but I'm sure I'll like it when after using it some. But on my first visit, I felt i had been run through the washer, but that's my fault not the libraries. Please note that I am not complaining. I mention the library because it gives me something to say, otherwise I'd be sitting at the desk 
reading my dictionary.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## drifter (Nov 27, 2019)

Went back to bed aafteer breakfast; slept till one-thirty. Had lunch, read some this afternoon and time on the computer.


----------



## drifter (Nov 29, 2019)

I could not handle a job on Amazon, neither mentally or physically. Probably couldn't when I was much, much younger. 
But of course, it would never have been my choice of a job. It is not in me to be micro-managed.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 29, 2019)

drifter said:


> I could not handle a job on Amazon, neither mentally or physically. Probably couldn't when I was much, much younger.
> But of course, it would never have been my choice of a job. It is not in me to be micro-managed.


Are you saying Amazon has become a Jungle?


----------



## drifter (Nov 29, 2019)

Thanks, @Meanderer, exactly. You work for Amazon you've got to hustle, for all your shift. There
Is a supervisor walking somewhere behind you telling you where you should be pulling your orders
And how many minutes and seconds you are behind. The reason Amazon's turn-over is so outrageous.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## drifter (Nov 30, 2019)

Don't know when I'll get to use my camera. I've been so light headed and unstable on my feet when I'm standing. I fell the other night and almost fell again this morning. I've been clear headed six days this month. The other days I have been light headed and unsteady on my feet. I may not be posting for a while.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 14, 2019)

drifter said:


> Don't know when I'll get to use my camera. I've been so light headed and unstable on my feet when I'm standing. I fell the other night and almost fell again this morning. I've been clear headed six days this month. The other days I have been light headed and unsteady on my feet. I may not be posting for a while.


Drifter, how have you been feeling lately? I hope you're not still light headed.

If you haven't seen the doctor , please do so if you're still feeling off!

My friend's husband felt dizzy a lot and also fell. Turns out, he had some kind of tiny protein granules in his middle ear.

He began extreme, daily facial exercises while laying on the bed with his ear turned toward the floor.

After about a week of this, the granules just fell out and never bothered him again!


----------



## drifter (Dec 14, 2019)

@RadishRose

RR, my doctor has been involved. I am being treated for a staph infection I have apparently
had for several years and didn't know what it was, didn't mention any problem to medical
staff.

Light-headedness has abruptly stopped. Infection is in nose and it is much better. I'm taking medications for the Staph.

Except for being somewhat energyless, I am doing fine. Thanks for inquiring.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 15, 2019)

drifter said:


> @RadishRose
> 
> RR, my doctor has been involved. I am being treated for a staph infection I have apparently
> had for several years and didn't know what it was, didn't mention any problem to medical
> ...


Well, I'm relieved to know they know what it was and you're on the mend! Thanks for letting me know.

You'll regain energy after awhile. Have a nice strong cup of coffee.

How's the harmonica?


----------



## drifter (Dec 15, 2019)

I play the harmonica daily when I can to exercise the lungs. And I enjoy playing 
now that I can play some with musicians and play different kinds of music. 

I have accepted the harmonica will be a companion which hopefully to some extent
counter the COPD in my lungs. I feel it helps me breath both in and out.

And if not, playing the harmonica makes me feel good, both physically and mentally
when I'm up to to snuff. Hope your world is turning as you like. @RadishRose.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## drifter (Dec 15, 2019)

Okay, that's all folks. Penny candy out in the hallway.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 15, 2019)

drifter said:


> And I enjoy playing
> now that I can play some with musicians and play different kinds of music.


Cool. Where do you play? You should get someone to record you with their phone and post the video on YouTube!


----------



## drifter (Dec 15, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Cool. Where do you play? You should get someone to record you with their phone and post the video on YouTube!


Never happen! Then you'd know the truth.


----------



## drifter (Dec 16, 2019)

The truth being, you'd see just how short-winded I get,
merely playing a harmonica, and you'd know I could
never be really good because I don't have sufficient
oxygen in my lungs to sustain a note after I've played
a short while. 

That's okay, but it's nothing to writehome about.


When I've played, I played with my son who put himself
through college p.laying in bands and even after he started
teaching, had a side gig as studio musician. Along with a 
couple other musicians, I played at private parties with them.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 16, 2019)

drifter said:


> The truth being, you'd see just how short-winded I get,
> merely playing a harmonica, and you'd know I could
> never be really good because I don't have sufficient
> oxygen in my lungs to sustain a note after I've played
> ...



As I recall, you have a quite talented and intelligent family. Will you be getting together at Christmas, or some of you?

Have you tried looking up Intsa Cart for grocery delivery? Many stores don't want to do their own delivery, but employ a 3rd party service like Insta Cart. I forgot where in OK you live, or I'd look it up.

Is your camera working any better?  I know, I ask too many questions. 
Stay well.


----------



## drifter (Dec 17, 2019)

The generation or two that follows me seems to have some talent. I don't know they are any more talented
than any other individual their own age. I do have a grandson who seems to exhibit some talent.  At thirty
years old he has taken off two years from any work while he decides what he wants to do next. And he is helping
build a church and traveling some. I seem to be the only dumb bunny in the link.

I have not tried insta-link. Don't think I knew about them but may have. I'll check them out. I live in Norman,
Oklahoma and I am almost prepared to say that my neighborhood in Norman has the worst mail service of
any place I have ever lived, and I have lived in numerous places.

So far as Christmas is concerned, We may go out to eat. My daughter and her youngest and his family are
coming to Norman this weekend, on the twentieth and stay until Sunday afternoon, from Austin. We will take
Christmas with my son and his family and so there will not be a lot of cleanup, I'd prefer to go out for
Christmas dinner.

Insta cart operates in Oklahoma City but not in Norman.

Questions are the way we find out what we want to know in an open and honest conversation. Merry Christmas to you and yours.
My camera is working fine. The operator could use a little schooling.


----------



## drifter (Dec 17, 2019)

That's all, folks. The year is winding down and I can't stop it. So look out and be careful.


----------



## drifter (Dec 21, 2019)

There is a cacti in a vase outside my front door. it is a beautiful cactus in my opinion but it has
an artificial flower in with it which is not attractive. I have wanted to photograph it but have not felt up to moving the plant and rearranging it to a better advantage. After the holiday I want to do just that. I want to try to make a good picture.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 21, 2019)

Maybe you could photograph the arrangement outside, using the natural light, even though it is in a vase?
*Tips for Photographing Cactus (link)*


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 21, 2019)

@drifter I love that room. Looks like Morocco. Maybe India? Nice and sharp, too.
Enjoy your family!


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 22, 2019)

@drifter I like that room too!  I like the red tapistry at the top of the door to give it an archway effect!  Where did you get it?  Merry Christmas!


----------



## drifter (Dec 22, 2019)

@Meanderer, Daughter-in -law brought it from the south of Italy, Potenza, Italy, where she grew up.
The house, the room, is her doings. Son and DIL fixed up a fantastic old house near the campus.
She has so many good tastes. Her decorations are always surprising and tasteful


Meanderer said:


> Maybe you could photograph the arrangement outside, using the natural light, even though it is in a vase?
> *Tips for Photographing Cactus (link)*


Thanks for the link, @Meanderer, an interesting article and some fascinating photos.


----------



## drifter (Dec 24, 2019)

@Meanderer, the tapestry came from India, bought on Amazon.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 25, 2019)

drifter said:


> @Meanderer, the tapestry came from India, bought on Amazon.


.....delivered on a magic carpet, I imagine!  Thank you, I will explore further.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## drifter (Dec 26, 2019)

Good luck.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 1, 2020)

@drifter , are you OK?  Haven't heard from you in a week, when you were having difficulty breathing.  Hope all is well.  Happy New Year!


----------



## drifter (Jan 5, 2020)

Yeah, thanks for asking.  Had a few problems. Hope I'm on the mend.


----------



## drifter (Jan 9, 2020)

My sixteen year old granddaughter left Norman by car this morning at two-forty a.m. going to the Dallas International airport to catch a flight to New York. She will return on the thirteenth of this month. She is going to the Juillard School of Dance to try out for an opening thy have. She will  be staying with friends of the family. Seems a bit of a stretch to me sending her off by her lonesome on such an adventure.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 9, 2020)

drifter said:


> My sixteen year old granddaughter left Norman by car this morning at two-forty a.m. going to the Dallas International airport to catch a flight to New York. She will return on the thirteenth of this month. She is going to the Juillard School of Dance to try out for an opening thy have. She will  be staying with friends of the family. Seems a bit of a stretch to me sending her off by her lonesome on such an adventure.


I know how you feel, but of course you wish her the best! Juilliard is a fine school. What type of dance is she most interested in studying?

I wish her success!


----------



## drifter (Jan 10, 2020)

I downloaded a couple of books from my library system. I did this once before but then forgot how to do it. Piece of cake. Also bought a couple of kindle books from Amazon and downloaded. I've now got books to read without getting out of the house to get them. My son is buying all of our groceries. He comes by and I hand him a list. Same day delivery.


RadishRose said:


> I know how you feel, but of course you wish her the best! Juilliard is a fine school. What type of dance is she most interested in studying?
> 
> I wish her success!


I don’t know, tip toe dancing, ballet, I guess it‘s called.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 10, 2020)

drifter said:


> I downloaded a couple of books from my library system. I did this once before but then forgot how to do it. Piece of cake. Also bought a couple of kindle books from Amazon and downloaded. I've now got books to read without getting out of the house to get them. My son is buying all of our groceries. He comes by and I hand him a list. Same day delivery.
> 
> I don’t know, tip toe dancing, ballet, I guess it‘s called.


Ballet is so strenuous... need a body like an athlete.


----------



## drifter (Jan 10, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Ballet is so strenuous... need a body like an athlete.


Yes it is.


----------



## drifter (Jan 14, 2020)

GD arrived back home.  She had a great time in New York but got no call back from
her try-out. So, its back to the grind.  

Meanwhile back at the ranch I have two bags of clothes laundered and folded 
and placed in grocery sacks waiting to be donated to some organization. Included
are two older iPads. I’ve started cleaning out my closets and throwing clutter away.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 14, 2020)

drifter said:


> GD arrived back home.  She had a great time in New York but got no call back from
> her try-out. So, its back to the grind.
> 
> Meanwhile back at the ranch I have two bags of clothes laundered and folded
> ...


Awww, sorry GD didn't get a call back... maybe another school, I hope.

Good for you at de-cluttering!


----------



## drifter (Jan 15, 2020)

My son has been picking up groceries for us and dropping them off. I just texted him a grocery list and told him no hurry. That has been working pretty good from my standpoint and he says it is A-okay for him. However, I am beginning to feel better so as soon as I get my car running again, I'll be prepared to relieve him of that responsibility. Things are looking up.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 15, 2020)

Happy to hear this, @drifter!!!

BTW, I like your flowers.


----------



## drifter (Jan 16, 2020)

I've been playing the harmonica today.  I was going to buy another, a more expensive one, but I can't imagine any other sounding any better than these old Lee Oskar's and Suzuki's I have. They're broken in and mellow and don't sound bad at all on something like Shenandoah.


RadishRose said:


> Happy to hear this, @drifter!!!
> 
> BTW, I like your flowers.


Thanks.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 16, 2020)

I guess you know best about harmonicas, @drifter. 

Maybe you just want to play with the new one? Maybe you could try it out and then return it? I mean, just to satisfy your curiosity. Or maybe they consider that unsanitary?


----------



## drifter (Jan 16, 2020)

They do consider that unsanitary. Returning harmonicas is a no-no @RadishRose. 
But musicians are always wanting to try out new equipment. Harmonica players
are no different. I may buy one for my birthday.


----------



## drifter (Jan 16, 2020)

On the other hand other interest may crop up. I may take up a hobby or my interest in sports may perk. A
couple of hirings and firings in football at the end of this season did spark my interest and made me want
to see what happens next season, both in College football and in the Pros.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 17, 2020)

Well, you have choices. I could never get into football.


----------



## drifter (Jan 17, 2020)

In that case football will not be discussed.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 17, 2020)

drifter said:


> In that case football will not be discussed.


Hahaha, no, go ahead and talk football my friend... it's your diary


----------



## drifter (Jan 17, 2020)

Hey, that’s right, it is. Okay, if I think real hard I’ll come up with something.


----------



## drifter (Jan 18, 2020)

Well, here we are, dear diary, another day, minus the dollar, however I did just eat the biggest mess of good food I've eaten
in a good while, and it's not even Christmas. Had some hot Wolf brand chili, the home fashion style, with beans, some corn tortillas
and a couple of green onions, topped off with a cup of black, hot coffee. It was some of that good even though I didn't have any
hot dog buns or any other kind of bun. I was planning on spooning this stuff onto a slice of light-bread and folding it over when I
remembered I had gotten some tortillas. I was going to have chopped onions but the green onions smelled so good. It was a good
meal and I ate a little too much. So how does that grab you, dear diary?

After breakfast and dishes this morning, I came into my office to check on how many books Larry McMurtry had written and if there
were others I might want to read. While searching online I bumped into an article in Texas Monthly written by a former resident of my
hometown and eighteen or twenty miles from McMurtry's hometown. I started reading the article, a feature article, and a long one.
Anyway to me it was interesting. I finished a book by McMurtry last night, actually I finished two, One, the streets Of Lorado I had read
before but didn't remember the ending so I read it again and finished it, too, last night. The other was, "When The Light Goes." In so 
doing we missed a scheduled viewing on PBS of one of Ken Burns Country Music. Our memory needs help and we are going to have 
to start making notes to ourselves. So, dear diary, sitting here at the bottom of a conversation forum, cold and with the lights all turned
out, how did your evening go?


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 18, 2020)

Well @drifter, your supper sounded delicious.

Son and DIL coming in the snow for supper... a 50's meatloaf, baked macaroni and cheese, a salad with homemade garlic-dill vinaigrette and some broccoli supper.

I used to work in a used bookstore for many years, and of course we had the Western section. I never read any of them, and I don't recall Larry McMurtry . The only two I recall is Louie L'Amour, Zane Grey and Jack London, I don't know if you include Willa Cather in these authors I've never read.   Guess I really lost out.

It seems I can't read anymore. I lose concentration....my mind wanders if I pick up
on something that has nothing to do with the story and off I go.

Sorry you missed the Ken Burns special on country music. I heard it was very good. Ken Burns did some great documentaries. I remember one on WWII featuring my home town for the huge amount of ammunition they manufactured then.

Why are you cold and in the dark?


----------



## drifter (Jan 18, 2020)

Sounds like a great meal. yeah, Ken Burns does some good work. I am not in the dark. I was thinking only of my diary, who sits all night and sometimes all day, waiting on me, myself, and I to come visit and talk. You see, it is the poor lonely diary to whom I referred which only reminds me that I am sometimes unclear in trying to say what I try to say.

Sorry you don't read but I understand. I don't know, sometime I think reading is for those who have nothing better to do. Actually I'm not sorry you don't read. A person should do it their way.


----------



## drifter (Jan 19, 2020)

Today is Sunday. Tomorrow is a holiday. I’m depressed.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 19, 2020)

drifter said:


> So, dear diary, sitting here at the bottom of a conversation forum, cold and with the lights all turned
> out, how did your evening go?


Oh, I see you're talking to your diary. 

I wish you were not depressed, Drifter.

We got about 4 inches of snow last night, but the roads are fine now.

 ☃ Cheer up!


----------



## drifter (Jan 19, 2020)

I’m glad you got the snow and not me. You’re in the northeast where snow is more 
or less expected. I’m in the south where snow is something one should read about
In a book. When it snows here it makes things messy; we don’t get enough to be pretty.
Do youlike snow?


----------



## drifter (Jan 19, 2020)

It seems the shooting in Honolulu started when a lady tried to evict a 69 yr old
Man from his home. He stabbed her, then shot two officers and set the house
a fire. He died in the fire. Both police officers died. Four other house burned
and several others were damaged. Don’t know about the woman who was stabbed.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 19, 2020)

drifter said:


> I’m glad you got the snow and not me. You’re in the northeast where snow is more
> or less expected. I’m in the south where snow is something one should read about
> In a book. When it snows here it makes things messy; we don’t get enough to be pretty.
> Do youlike snow?


Actually, since I got old, I like snow a lot less. It is pretty though.

When I was a kid, I loved it! No school, sledding all day, snowballs, etc.

I knew someone in OK who told me they do get ice storms sometimes. That's even worse!  I hope you won't get the next storm coming through next week.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 19, 2020)

Honolulu- a third police officer was shot in the leg I heard.


----------



## drifter (Jan 19, 2020)

Hadn’t heard that.


----------



## drifter (Jan 20, 2020)

I called Triple A this morning to send someone to jump-start my car because the battery was down. They couldn’t start it so i’m waiting on a tow truck to haul the car to the shop. It seems his is going to be an all day affair.


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 21, 2020)

drifter said:


> A day in my life makes me wonder what I am doing on a forum. Every day is the same. I am not house bound but there is little I can do outside the house. I do still drive a little in town but nobody wants to ride with me. My wife will ride to the grocers with me once every two weeks or so but I think
> She feels she is risking life and/or limb when she does. I understand and try to drove in a way she does not feel threatened.
> 
> When we ge to the grocers, I am out of breath from the walk from the car to inside where the electric carts are parked. After a couple of moments I am breathing better and can unplug the cart and stuff the cord into its storage hole.mshe gets a cart and I follow. We aways have
> ...


Delivery service


----------



## drifter (Jan 22, 2020)

It was cool, wet, and windy this morning. I slept late. Just before noon I went back to bed, took a short nap. Had a meatloaf tv dinner, a cup of hot tea, now sitting at the computer a while, reading, writing, and playing softly on my harmonica, and thinking.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 22, 2020)

drifter said:


> It was cool, wet, and windy this morning. I slept late. Just before noon I went back to bed, took a short nap. Had a meatloaf tv dinner, a cup of hot tea, now sitting at the computer a while, reading, writing, and playing softly on my harmonica, and thinking.


It's great that now we can sleep late, then sleep again and otherwise waste the Day away.

But often I get scared because I wasted another precious day. Like I did today.

What happened with the battery, @drifter?


----------



## drifter (Jan 22, 2020)

You mean Battery? I starter the car yesterday and drove it a few blocks to the store. I'm planning on driving it again tomorrow. It does need to be driven some to build up the charge in it. I'm assuming if i drive it once in a while it will be alright. I think the battery is alright but needs to be started and run a while or driven occasionally.

I'm wondering if anyone else had trouble logging on here earlier this evening. I couldn't log on for a couple of  hours or so. Just curious.


----------



## drifter (Jan 23, 2020)

Okay, let's turn the page. I have two grocery sacks full and running over
With donations I am going to take to goodwill. Each sack held an old iPad
I was donating. This afternoon I dug into one of them and pulled out the
Older mini-iPad, the one I kept by my bed. I missed it and it is the best to 
 read kindle books on and to take notes. I'm keeping it. I set it up again 
this afternoon. Don't know when I'll get those sacks to good will. I started 
 filling them before Christmas. Well one of these days.


----------



## drifter (Jan 23, 2020)

I need something I can become totally absorbed in. What do I like to do. Over the years I have had two or three hobbies, things of interests I become involved with. One was photography, another was writing, a third was working. The question is, what can i do now?


----------



## drifter (Jan 24, 2020)

I went grocery shopping today for the first time in weeks. I also drove to Van’s BBQ
for some bbq beef strips. It is something my wife can eat and offers us both a change
of pace in our diet.


----------



## drifter (Jan 27, 2020)

What would have happened if I had not got out of Dodge? It's simple. They would have done what they have done in the past, they would have killed me. I did what I had to do and look what happened, I landed in this hell hole. The only thing I can do is run...

If the bleeding would stop maybe I could get my courage back, maybe I should see a doctor. Son there ain't no doctor in this town. There's not even a vet. Well, what do you do when people get sick, Citizen? Why, Mortel, you die or if you have time you make your way back to Lamesa, where they have a doc, but I've seen much better medical care from vets than old doc Russell. How far to Lamesa, friend? Too far for you Mortal. That blood ain't coming from buckshot. And that's bad. Yeah, I know it's bad. I can't even sat a horse no more. Yeah, I know its hell, Mortal, but if you can't ride, Lamesa is forty-seven miles right down that road, and  you get there by putting one foot in front of the other. Don't think you'll make, Mortal. The pain might get so bad you lay down in the dusty road and die. 

Don't worry, someone will come along sooner or later. They'll haul you on down to the old doc's place. Not much traffic on this road, but sooner or later you'll get a lift...

The last thought in that old man's head was, 'help me, somebody.'


----------



## drifter (Jan 28, 2020)

And they did. Although the old man didn't hear their approach, he was stretched out on the wagon road, unconscious. When the riders saw that he wasn't shot, they tried to revive him. Successful at last, they gave him water from their canteens. 

"Where am I, he asked?"

You are on the road to Jerico. Jerico, Texas. I thought I was going to see the doc in some place named Lamesa.  Well, yes, the man said, Lamesa is on the other side of Jerico. Jerico is a wide spot in the road you understand. Can you climb up behind me? Good man. We're going your way. A few more hours and you'll be good as new.


----------



## drifter (Jan 28, 2020)

To be continues...


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 28, 2020)

Then what?


----------



## drifter (Jan 28, 2020)

To be continued...


----------



## drifter (Jan 29, 2020)

Sorry, got in over my head, so reckon I'll drift on.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 29, 2020)

Cause you’re a drifter


----------



## drifter (Jan 30, 2020)

So sorry. Was trying to describe some of my own problems and decided I could not say or describe some of 
my own symptoms and decided I didn't know how in a nice way. But never mind. Since I travel around on the computer,
I will share some of what I discover if I may use this diary as sort of a journal. For instance, on January 25th began the 
Chinese New Year. It's the year of the Rat. And during this happy time, the Chinese are experiencing this terrible unknown 
Pneumonia out break that that has stricken over seven thousand and killed hundreds. China has asked it's military to 
pitch in and lend a hand in isolating and stopping this terrible disease which has already spread world wide. So, more to 
come on the Chinese New Year.


----------



## drifter (Jan 30, 2020)

People visit SanfangQixiang (Three Lanes and Seven Alleys), a local scenic spot in Fuzhou, capital of southeast China's Fujian Province, Jan. 19, 2020. The historic street of SanfangQixiang in Fuzhou is adorned with Spring Festival couplets, lanterns, flowers and other decorations to greet the coming Spring Festival, or the Chinese Lunar New Year, which fell on Jan. 25 this year. (Xinhua/He Canling)

This was publishedin the New China News Agency and the photorapher is He Canling.


People select flowers at SanfangQixiang (Three Lanes and Seven Alleys), a local scenic spot in Fuzhou, capital of southeast China's Fujian Province, Jan. 19, 2020. The historic street of SanfangQixiang in Fuzhou is adorned with Spring Festival couplets, lanterns, flowers and other decorations to greet the coming Spring Festival, or the Chinese Lunar New Year, which falls on Jan. 25 this year. (Xinhua/He Canling)
Three Lanes and Seven Alleys is a huge market and shopping area in Fuzhou.


----------



## drifter (Jan 30, 2020)

Photo taken on Jan. 19, 2020 shows the commemorative stamps themed on the Year of Rat in Paris, capital of France. French postal service company La Poste issued two Year of Rat stamps in a ceremony here on Saturday to celebrate the Chinese Lunar New Year. This year's stamps are designed by Paris-based Chinese artist Chen Jiang Hong. The first pane of 400,000 stamps depicts a rat with a lotus and the second set, containing 325,000 copies, features a rat bride based on Chinese folklore. (Xinhua/Gao Jing)



PARIS, Jan. 18 (Xinhua) -- French postal service company La Poste issued two Year of Rat stamps in a ceremony here on Saturday to celebrate the Chinese Lunar New Year.

The initiative to issue Chinese zodiac stamps dated back to 2005. Each year the French postal service company celebrates the Chinese New Year by issuing the stamp featuring the year's zodiac animal.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 30, 2020)

drifter said:


> View attachment 89646
> Photo taken on Jan. 19, 2020 shows the commemorative stamps themed on the Year of Rat in Paris, capital of France. French postal service company La Poste issued two Year of Rat stamps in a ceremony here on Saturday to celebrate the Chinese Lunar New Year. This year's stamps are designed by Paris-based Chinese artist Chen Jiang Hong. The first pane of 400,000 stamps depicts a rat with a lotus and the second set, containing 325,000 copies, features a rat bride based on Chinese folklore. (Xinhua/Gao Jing)
> 
> 
> ...


These are just as beautiful as they are cute!
♥


----------



## Keesha (Jan 30, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> These are just as beautiful as they are cute!
> ♥


Totally agree. Thank you for taking the time to post these for us drifter.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 30, 2020)

drifter said:


> You mean Battery? I starter the car yesterday and drove it a few blocks to the store. I'm planning on driving it again tomorrow. It does need to be driven some to build up the charge in it. I'm assuming if i drive it once in a while it will be alright. I think the battery is alright but needs to be started and run a while or driven occasionally.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone else had trouble logging on here earlier this evening. I couldn't log on for a couple of  hours or so. Just curious.


A long drive is the best way to fully charge the battery, short drives won't fully charge it. Electrifying information - I know.


----------



## drifter (Jan 30, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> A long drive is the best way to fully charge the battery, short drives won't fully charge it. Electrifying information - I know.


thanks, Gardenlover, haven’t been able to make a long drive. instead, I start the car every two or three days and let it run a while, @Gardenlover.


----------



## drifter (Jan 31, 2020)

Fireworks explode above the Hudson River in New York, the United States, on Jan. 23, 2020, to celebrate the upcoming Chinese Lunar New Year. (Xinhua/Wang Ying)p8


----------



## drifter (Feb 8, 2020)

We got a little snow the other day, about four inches. I didn't get out and shoot any pictures but I did grab a couple through a dirty window.

You can see a little snow on my bamboo on the south border of my property.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 8, 2020)

drifter said:


> We got a little snow the other day, about four inches. I didn't get out and shoot any pictures but I did grab a couple through a dirty window.
> View attachment 90779
> You can see a little snow on my bamboo on the south border of my property.


That's a lot for OK!


----------



## drifter (Feb 8, 2020)

You can see snow on the grass.


----------



## drifter (Feb 8, 2020)

And the empty bird feeder has snow on it. This is, I think, the first shot using the  manusl mode on 
my camera. It's not vefry good but then I couldn't see very good. I guess  one excuse is as good 
as another.


----------



## drifter (Feb 8, 2020)

It is beginning to melt. We didn't get the ice underneath they warned of.. 
today it's about all gone. And, @RadishRose, you are right, four inches is 
a lot of snow for Oklahoma.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 8, 2020)

You pics are nice.

Be careful if the melt re-freezes, please.


----------



## drifter (Feb 8, 2020)

My first avocoda salad.

So Good.


----------



## drifter (Feb 8, 2020)

Wanted to see if it wopuld raise my blood oxygen.

Don't know. It was so good I forgot about my blood oxygen.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 8, 2020)

Try spreading one half on a slice of toast with just a tad of salt. Mmmm, like buttah!


----------



## drifter (Feb 11, 2020)

Oh, Lord, I hope this day is good.


----------



## drifter (Feb 12, 2020)

*The other day I went on a stroll. Saw these beautiful Orchids in Toronto at an orchid show.*
Photos by Zou Zheng.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 12, 2020)

Those orchids are lovely. That's something I've never tried to grow. Maybe I'll give them a try. Someday.


----------



## drifter (Feb 13, 2020)

Good morning, World. And as the good day passes, a beautiful moon rise.


----------



## drifter (Feb 14, 2020)

Let's close off this widespot and open up the highway so it goes on straight into the city. That's where the action
is, where the party never stops, and the soul never dies. Where you can go anywhere and be anything. So get along
little doggie, the city will be you new home.


----------



## drifter (Feb 23, 2020)

Got up this morning early, felt a little stuffy, breathing hard. Made my way to my
office, turned on my lamp by the computer screen, laid my F harmonica atop it 
to warm up, them warmed my Bb and Db. Started blowing the F harp, in and out,
up and down, blowing out  softly, drawing in hard, hopng to get some of that 
carbon dioxite out of my lungs. Not much, if any, will dislodge but the execise 
but any out will allow more oxygen in, makes me breath easier, whether it gives 
any more flexability or not.

I warm the harps and blow on all ten harmonicas, playing whatever song come to mind.
Sometime a different key will suggest a song. Most take a little practice to get them to 
come out like I want them. I practice a few solos, then work on chords. I turn on YouTube 
and jam with a group or two, usually New Oreleans street musicians. I am breathing good 
and ready to face the day.

I hear my wife yawning and stretching in the bedroom. I shut off the computer, 
put my harps away, open the door, and go in the kitchen to put on the coffee.
There's a slow rain falling. It's going to be a good day.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 23, 2020)

It's nice for you Drifter, to have such a fun and entertaining way of exercising your lungs!


----------



## drifter (Feb 23, 2020)

@RadishRose, I may have told this before, if so kindly disregard. Before the harmonica I had a plastic device, calld a spirometer, I think, where I blew and drawed my breath into and out of this device. I dropped it and cracked it so it no longer worked. I regretted it because of all the doctors and nurses I had encountered with my emphysema, one nurse I respected, a nurse who had been practicing a long time, told me by using this plasticic device might someday prolong my life or help save it. She said you've got yourself a big dose of emphysema and we can't cure it but this spirometer will help you. I didn't want to admit I had broken it, so what could I do? I was sitting at my kitchen table, no one at home but me. I thought of a harmonica, you blew into and drew your breath trrough it. I drove to the music store and bought a harmonica. I used it fathfully every day. My wife was still working and no one to hear me but me. It took me the  long time to learn to play it.

The people at the VA tell me they call me their miracle guy at the VA hospital, because I should have been dead years ago. My doctors tell me they can't do any more for me but keep on doing whatever I'm doing. My nurses say keep blowing those harps. So that's what I do, daily. I had Charley McCoy and Mickey Rafael on this morning, jamming with them. I thought I might teach them a thing or two. Ha!


----------



## Pinky (Feb 23, 2020)

drifter said:


> @RadishRose, I may have told this before, if so kindly disregard. Before the harmonica I had a plastic device, calld a spirometer, I think, where I blew and drawed my breath into and out of this device. I dropped it and cracked it so it no longer worked. I regretted it because of all the doctors and nurses I had encountered with my emphysema, one nurse I respected, a nurse who had been practicing a long time, told me by using this plasticic device might someday prolong my life or help save it. She said you've got yourself a big dose of emphysema and we can't cure it but this spirometer will help you. I didn't want to admit I had broken it, so what could I do? I was sitting at my kitchen table, no one at home but me. I thought of a harmonica, you blew into and drew your breath trrough it. I drove to the music store and bought a harmonica. I used it fathfully every day. My wife was still working and no one to hear me but me. It took me the lonThe people at the VA tell me they call me their miracle guy at the VA hospital, because I should have been dead years ago. My doctors tell me they can't do any more for me but keep on doing whatever I'm doing. My nurses say keep blowing those harps. So that's what I do, daily. I had Charley McCoy and Mickey Rafael on this morning, jamming with them. I thought I might teach them a thing or two. Ha!


I was an asthmatic child, and when I catch a cold, always end up with asthma the last few years. The harmonica idea is brilliant! I don't do well at the doctors where they have the fireman with the hose on the computer - and get you to blow through the tube so the fireman puts the fire out.


----------



## drifter (Mar 4, 2020)

Sitting here at four-thirty in the afternoon sipping a Spanish wine, a red. Goes down like
a fine table wine. Been in my pantry about a year. Good stuff.


----------



## drifter (Mar 5, 2020)

I sold my car tonight making me dependent. It also makes me a little sad. i’ve been driving since
I was fourteen. I’m going to buy myself another harmonica and play me some blues.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 5, 2020)

@drifter... sounds like you got the "Stop Drivin' Blues"....try to make the best of it!


----------



## drifter (Mar 5, 2020)

Yeah, I'm going to buy meself a new harmonica and play me some blues, you know, them Stop Driving Blues.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 5, 2020)

drifter said:


> I sold my car tonight making me dependent. It also makes me a little sad. i’ve been driving since
> I was fourteen. I’m going to buy myself another harmonica and play me some blues.


That must have been tough, Drifter.   On the other hand, I congratulate you on knowing "when to fold 'em."


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 6, 2020)

Chris Rea - No Wheels Blues


----------



## drifter (Mar 14, 2020)

I have a simple pholosophy. Fill what's empty. Empty what's full. Scratch where it itches.   A.R. L.


----------



## drifter (Apr 10, 2020)

I have spent sometime today reading my camera manual. It's tough to read with an old, tired eye. While taking pictures the other night I encountered a problem I had not seen before. When focusing on the moon, the subject was oscillating between the dark spots on the moon
and a blank moon. I don't know what this means or how to fix it. Tonight I was looking at some shots on playback taken this afternoon in my office. I noticed the same oscillation on a picture that included a mini- blind, he blind was flashing back and forth between black and white. I feel certain there is a setting to fix this but I haven't found it yet. It is confusing when foc using at night. I don't notice it in daylight while taking a picture; only on play back, single photo shooting. In time I know I will solve this. I know this Canon Powershot is capable because someone on the forum has a couple of them and has said they are good camera. My camera is a SX530 with a 4.3 - 6.5 mm lens. I'm workling to understand this rascal. In away here I'm sort of talking to myself.


----------



## drifter (Apr 10, 2020)

Can’t find a reason or cause for the above problem. Wondering if reverting to default settings 
might work. Will try that tomorrow.


----------



## drifter (Apr 11, 2020)

Okay, my blinking or oscillation is fixed. I think that was indicating portions of the photo that was way out of focus but maybe not. Anyway, the camera is behaving to my satisfaction.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 11, 2020)

WOW......!


----------



## drifter (Apr 11, 2020)

Next on my agenda is to clean and straighten up my desk. I've got bills to pay, a dedication to write in a book I am giving my grandson
on his twenty-first birthday next week. However, this desk is where I live most of the time. My wife is in the living room with the television, that's where she lives most of the time. I like to keep everything at arm's reach here in the office but that's hard to do when you spend so much time here. Everything seems to find itself stacked up in little piles. Yet, I feel an obligation occasionally to straighten things up.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 11, 2020)

drifter said:


> Next on my agenda is to clean and straighten up my desk. I've got bills to pay, a dedication to write in a book I am giving my grandson
> on his twenty-first birthday next week. However, this desk is where I live most of the time. My wife is in the living room with the television, that's where she lives most of the time. *I like to keep everything at arm's reach here in the office *but that's hard to do when you spend so much time here. Yet, I feel an obligation occasionally to straighten things up.


Maybe you need longer arms!


----------



## drifter (Apr 11, 2020)

This is as good as its going to get.

There's a lot of light coming in those windows but I did see a knothole out on my pine tree I want
to photograph or at least take a closer look at.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 11, 2020)

It looks great @drifter ! Maybe a small green plant to clean your air....


----------



## drifter (Apr 11, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> It looks great @drifter ! Maybe a small green plant to clean your air....


That sounds like a great idea! I'll see if I can find one. Thanks, @RadishRose


----------



## drifter (Apr 11, 2020)

Alright I have a green plant on the corner of my desk. It doesn't look too healthy; it looks like it is struggling to live. Maybe too much water or not enough sunlight, I don't know. But it is the only plant in the house that doesn't seem to have a permanent home spot.
I'm going to give it a lot of light through my window and not water it too often.  It gives out a little oxygen and I've got a whole lot of carbon dioxite in my lungs. Maybe we can help each other. I'll be talking to it a long, telling it how I appreciate its help with my breathing and I hope it gets a little assist from me.


----------



## drifter (Apr 12, 2020)

One of Life's little misfires.

My oxygen machine quit working the other day. After a couple of telephone calls a tech brought a replacement. He called first 
and asked that we set my machine out on the patio. We did, he left the replacement and carried my machine away to be looked at and or repaired. 

Today the replacement machine quit on me and a red light would come on. I'd restart it and it would run a while and quit again.
After several quits with the red light on and instructions on the machine saying if the red light comes on, call in. I called in. after a 
conversation and answering a number of questions, a tech came on the line and after testing the nmaching under his instruction, he said to replace my tubing and the machine would work okay, and it did for almost two hours. Now it has quit three times since, once quitting and restarting on it's own. So I've called in again. The supplier said someone would be in touch. I'm hoping so. I've got a backup tank but that's for power outages. I hate to trust this machine all night. We'll see.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 12, 2020)

Maybe your oxygen machine is jealous of your new plant?


----------



## drifter (Apr 12, 2020)

Never thought of that. Maybe I’ll hide the plant or-move the machine..


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 12, 2020)

*Lung Institute | Top 5 Plants for Increasing Oxygen (LINK)



*


----------



## drifter (Apr 12, 2020)

True to their word, they brought a replacement machine at 6:40 this evening. They wouldn’t come inside the house. i sat my defective machine outside the door. He moved it to his truck and left the
replacement which I brought in and hooked up. By his truck he cleaned the old machine thoroughly before loading it in his van, then filllled out  paperwork for five minutes. He wore a mask
and gloves; I wore a mask. I hated to ruin someone’s Easter but glad to have a working oxygen
machine.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 12, 2020)

Hey there drifter...just started on your diary but, wanted you to know that I'm in KS so we be tornado neighbors. Do you have a basement? I at least have a basement. I don't like living without a hidey hole.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 12, 2020)

drifter said:


> A day in my life makes me wonder what I am doing on a forum. Every day is the same. I am not house bound but there is little I can do outside the house. I do still drive a little in town but nobody wants to ride with me. My wife will ride to the grocers with me once every two weeks or so but I think
> She feels she is risking life and/or limb when she does. I understand and try to drove in a way she does not feel threatened.
> 
> When we ge to the grocers, I am out of breath from the walk from the car to inside where the electric carts are parked. After a couple of moments I am breathing better and can unplug the cart and stuff the cord into its storage hole.mshe gets a cart and I follow. We aways have
> ...



My dad's on oxygen too. The trips to the store wear him out. He sleeps a lot.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 12, 2020)

oops...double post


----------



## drifter (Apr 12, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> My dad's on oxygen too. The trips to the store wear him out. He sleeps a lot.


Sorry about your dad. I occasionally nap in the afternoons but I try not to, too often. I usually do good unless I get an infection which is easy to do with a lung disease. I don't like to sleep too much.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 12, 2020)

drifter said:


> Sorry about your dad. I occasionally nap in the afternoons but I try not to, too often. I usually do good unless I get an infection which is easy to do with a lung disease. I don't like to sleep too much.



I have asthma & COPD and dad has emphysema and COPD. I just get worn out easy. Makes it tough to work FT and exercise regularly. Drains me.


----------



## drifter (Apr 12, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I have asthma & COPD and dad has emphysema and COPD. I just get worn out easy. Makes it tough to work FT and exercise regularly. Drains me.


I understand that. It dries up those little sacks that hold oxygen and renders them useless, making everything we do difficult. No energy. But you've got to hang in, do the best you can with what you've got.


----------



## drifter (Apr 12, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> *Lung Institute | Top 5 Plants for Increasing Oxygen (LINK)
> 
> 
> 
> *


I've got a couple of healthy money trees. I really like them. As soon as possible this spring I'm going to get some other of these
oxygen laden plants. I'm trying to take advantage of anything that helps. I've been pretty pro active or my medical people think I have.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 12, 2020)

wish i could get that cellular therapy


----------



## drifter (Apr 13, 2020)

I guess I know nothing about cellular therapy. My daughter has had two
stem cell operations for her cancer but I know little about stem cell either.


----------



## drifter (Apr 13, 2020)

Have spent the morning reading about and researching hearing aids online.
My wife needs a hearing aid. Hers quit working a couple months ago. A local
hearing aid place fixed hers but it didn't last long and now she without. She's
had  hearing problems all her life. Now she needs another. But hearing aids are
expensive. 

So is insurance in Oklahome, both home owners and auto.  Cancelled my auto 
insurance. My home owners went up considerably. All my stuff coming due about
the same time. I keep checking the mail, thinking the Millionaire of old might have 
misplaced my address back when he was mailing out million dollar checksand 
found it recently and mailed me a check. To date, no such luck. 

My wife gave me an old cap she 's had in storage about forty years. I never did like 
it back when. She kept it back when because it celebrated a dying industry. I now
have been wearing it because the wind has been blowing so. I never liked baseball 
caps but now for the first time ever, I own one. The brim is too large for the cap. 
But I'm wearing it. Take a look.


----------



## drifter (Apr 13, 2020)

Another view.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 13, 2020)

Cool, up to date head-gear!  Does "Under The Stars" refer to the people on the Big Screen? Like the cap says...."Enjoy"...


----------



## drifter (Apr 13, 2020)

I think under the stars means, people sitting in their cars, out 'under the stars'
watching a drive-in theatre movie, versus sitting inside an enclosed movie theatre.
But, who knows? Not many left anymore.


----------



## drifter (Apr 13, 2020)

Something just occurred to me, something that has made me think and say over the years since the internet made its debut.
It is a temporary storage facility. I've lost so much stuff, stuff I dinn't want to lose notnot printing it out and kedeping a hard copy.
I was looking at a photo  at a railroad crossing and thinking back to those times I stood at those tracks, lunch box in hand watching
passengers on the used to be Texas Zephyr and that remninded me of a story i wrote one about that train. I went to look for it and all my stories are gone, all the documents. That makes me sad. It's not that they were good stories or bad stories it is that they together pictured my life in words. All my memories went into those documents. Now all gone. Dang it!


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 13, 2020)

*Texas Silver Zephyr Red Steagall with Lyrics*


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 13, 2020)

Drifter could you do a System Restore on your computer to get the stories back again? Maybe you backed them up on a disc or a drive and forgot?


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 13, 2020)

drifter said:


> I guess I know nothing about cellular therapy. My daughter has had two
> stem cell operations for her cancer but I know little about stem cell either.


That plant link had something called cellular therapy in it. They take your good blood cells and separate them and push the red ones back into you where they wind up inside your lungs to help heal the damaged cells in there. Something like that.


----------



## drifter (Apr 13, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Drifter could you do a System Restore on your computer to get the stories back again? Maybe you backed them up on a disc or a drive and forgot?


I don’t how but I’ll look into it.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 14, 2020)

The Texas Zephyr  
by drifter - Jan 15, 2016










When I was growing up in north central Texas I walked to school every day. The most vivid memories I have of that time were those memories associated with junior high school and waiting on a passenger train to load and unload its passengers. Now the school I attended was about three and a half miles from my house and it took about an hour to walk if I just struck out and walked, which I couldn’t do that because I had to cross a railroad tracks. From my section of town there were two streets that crossed the tracks on the way up town and on across town to my school. One of those streets crossed the tracts far to the north of where I lived and that route added an extra half hour of walking time. The other route was Seventh Street, a major traffic artery to the east side of town where I lived and most mornings Seventh Street was blocked by a passenger train. I would wait on that train ten, fifteen, even twenty minutes each morning. Some boys in a hurry to cross would crawl under the train.

One morning as I stood by the tracts waiting for the train to load its passengers and move on, an ambulance came up on the blocked crossing. It sat there several minutes with its lights flashing and its siren wailing but the train did not move. Finally the driver turned around and went off to find another passage across the tracts. Another time, a boy about my own age became impatient and started to crawl under the train just as it lurched forward, moving. I held my breath and turned away because I had done this several times and I knew how hard it was to crawl under the train in a hurry. The boy didn’t make it. The train ran over his leg, severing it just below the knee. After that I was afraid to try again.

On my way to school most days the train blocking my path was a long silver train with a silver engine and a black streak that ran its entire length. It was the longest passenger train to come through our town. It was said to be one of the fastest trains on the tracts.

I would stand there beside those tracts, my lunch box in hand, looking at the people seated behind those windows staring back at me. Sometimes one of them would wave and I would wave back and I wondered to what far off destinations they were going. I could see myself seated behind those windows, in the club car, having my breakfast, impatient that the train did not get under way again, taking me to some distant place.

The newest trains had names and this sleek, shining train was the Texas Zephyr. One morning standing there looking in, I saw a porter in his neatly pressed uniform and his distinctive cap lean over and light the cigarettes of a gentleman and his lady. How I longed to ride that train.

Some years later, en-route to Ft. Lewis, Washington I rode the Texas Zephyr. The trip took almost four days and it was a royal experience. Out northwest of Denver the train struggled as we climbed ever higher, seeking out a pass that would let us cross over those majestic mountains. In Wyoming west of Laramie the train was halted by deep snow. We sat there one evening and all night waiting for a repair train to come from the west to clear the tracts. We got off the train and threw snowballs at each other and some of us walked back down the tracks several hundred yards and were amazed how steep the grade was. Off in the valley below we could see a herd of elk and a stream that ran through the valley and from where we stood the stream was no bigger than a string and there were a dozen shades of green among the grasses and the shrubbery and the trees and I marveled at such beauty and God’s grand creation.

I did not sleep that night, instead I played gin with some colonel‘s wife. We would play gin for an hour or so then get up and stretch our legs then play some more. Occasionally, the porter would come by to refresh our drinks and to light my cigar. All night there was a party-like atmosphere on the train with much drinking and singing and merry-making. The passengers got to know each other. At one point that night I got off the train again and walked forward to the engine. The engineer invited me up and he showed me around his domain there in the engine compartment and we talked a while. He told me about his job, how long it took to stop the train when he had a full head of steam and how boring it was to constantly keep his eyes on the track ahead of him. I asked him if he had ever seen anything on the tracks blocking his way. He said he’d seen trees pushed over on the tracks by rock slides and an occasional boulder on the tracts, and once a stalled vehicle. That had caused an accident; he had hit the stalled car but no one was hurt because its occupants had crawled out of the car when they saw him coming. He said he was gone from home days at a time and he didn’t like that. He gave me a different perspective on trains and railroading. Later that morning as we passed through a small town in Utah, I saw a small boy, lunchbox in hand, standing by the tracts peering in at us. I waved to him and he waved back. I could imagine what he might be thinking.

I rode the Texas Zephyr several times and it was always a grand experience, yet no other ride on the Zephyr was quite as memorable as that first journey. But that long silver streak with all its comfort and all its speed had somehow lost its mystique. My earlier memories faded and it became just another mode of transportation. Still, when I heard the railroad was retiring the Zephyr I was glad I had experienced those rides for I knew there would never be another.

by drifter - Jan 15, 2016


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## drifter (Apr 14, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> @drifter  I found your Texas Zephyr story, that you posted elsewhere, that was titled "The Train That Was Held Up".
> 
> The Texas Zephyr
> by drifter - Jan 15, 2016
> ...


Thanks, Meanderer, greatly appreciate your efforts and help.


----------



## drifter (Apr 14, 2020)

Through your efforts @Meanderer and a suggestion from friend, @RadishRose,
I was able to find my lost files, stories etc. Unfortunately, I also found i had deleted
some of them. Thanks to you both.


----------



## drifter (Apr 14, 2020)

Sometimes I'm just a dumb bunny but that's the way the cookie crumbles. It's funny how memories spring to the fore and what causes them to pop into the conscious mind. I was thinking about a lost folder and how one of those who helped me find it was from Pennsylvania and then what popped into my mind was a memory from times past, actually two of them.

Back in my younger days Pitney Bowles sent a few of their new hires to Philadelphia to a sales management school for two weeks. I was one of those lucky rascals they sent. Recent hires came there from all over the country. One of the first of those new hires I met was a fellow from Reading, Pennsylvania. Wed sorta of fell in with each other like pancakes and syrup, and we studied together got along well. He had a car
and on that first weekend (we were off) he asked if I had been to Pennsylvania before? Told him no. We had breakfast on a boat which was a first for me being a landlubber from the flat plains of west Texas. After breakfast he asked if I wanted to take a ride? Sure, I said, why not? We drove around and drove around as he showed me interesting sites of this, that, and the other. All interesting and worthwhile. We stopped at a wood, got out of the car and walked a way in the trees and he started talking about a battle that took place 'here' in this area, this very spot.
He talked and I became more interested as he told me about the battle of Gettysburg, how it unfolded and he detailed the scenes so that I
became completely fascinated. Until then i had not realized where we were. I had never had a bit of hisgtory told me in such a way.

We left Gettysburg and in a short while stopped at a crossroad where a two story house occupied one cornner. This is a famous resturant, he told me. It has been here for many generations. We had a late lunch there and lingered and talked abougt what each had done in life, where we had worked, about family, etc. He had been a high school history teacher. There is little doubt in me that he had not been a very good history teacher, so impressed had I been earlier. We stayed in touch fora year or so then ties faded. He had not been on my mind for ages. Thge tie-in to his memory seem to be Pennsylvania. Oddly, I have forgotten his name but I still remember that history lession and that he haled from Reading.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 14, 2020)

Nice trip, @drifter. I'm glad you remembered him.


----------



## drifter (Apr 14, 2020)

Today is my grandson's birthday. He turned twenty-one. His bigmother gave him socks, socks covered with math formulas, socks for his collection and because he's a math major. He's got enough credits to graduate this summer but with the economy as it is and the virus floating around the country, he said there's a few more things he wants to learn. I gave him a book, one I had read. He may or may not read it, he may not know the author or the subjects the author writes about but if he does examine those pages some day he will discover some quality writing and may even apprecite some of the stories. The book is The Gay Talese Reader: Portraits and Encounters, one of the better non-fiction writers of his day. His grandmother stuffed his socks with twenty-one five dollar bills. We didn't go over for cake and drink because of the virus. In our town, us old folks, are not supposed to get out of our houses. My favorite granddaughter did message me and sent a picture of the cake she had baked him and this shot with his socks.


----------



## drifter (Apr 14, 2020)

Okay, that's enough for now. I've got to get going, make a showing, accomplish something today. All I've done so far is do the breakfast dishes and take my morning medication.


----------



## drifter (Apr 19, 2020)

Posible


Maybe only a cloudy sky.


Checking the weather a short while ago. It's cloudy here and they say it will rain today here in central Oklahoma.
And that storms with tornados may break out in the South from east Texas, east, in those states along the gulf coast.
Sometime they are wrong in their forecast.


----------



## drifter (Apr 19, 2020)

Looking out my back window I thought I could see a knot on my spruce tree. Turned out it was not a knot, merely small branches had been sawed off in the distanct past sometime. Disyance and failing eye sight can fool you.


----------



## drifter (Apr 19, 2020)

Got a jungle back there.



My bamboo.
And behind the banmboo...


More trees  and bamboo. When I first moved here we would
occasionally see raccoons climbing the back fence. No more
though. Of course I don't really know. These guys opeate at
night, prowling around while we sleep.


----------



## drifter (Apr 19, 2020)

I think we've had our last freeze. The shoots on my long grass are beginnintg to turn green. Won't be long until we'll be mowing the yard every two weeks. I expect my yard man will be happy to have some work and no doubt I'll be complaining about all the rain and how fast the grass grows.


----------



## drifter (Apr 19, 2020)

Thoughts that cross your mind when you don't know anything: Would a Polarizing Filter work with a digital
camera or is that feature built in to the digitals? @Grampa Don


I suspect it would be useless except to darken the image and the digital would try to compensate.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 19, 2020)

drifter said:


> Posible
> View attachment 100102
> 
> Maybe only a cloudy sky.
> ...


Stunning, dramatic sky, with a rainbow bonus!  Love this image!


----------



## drifter (Apr 19, 2020)

Empty said:


> Stunning, dramatic sky, with a rainbow bonus!  Love this image!


Me, too.


----------



## drifter (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm going to take a short break. Got things I need to take car of. If I live another month or so
I'm going to be an old man. Never thought I'd live this long since my dad died at fifty-one and
his four brothers died in their fifties and three of his five sisters also died young. I am pretty
well banged up with COPD, diabetes, blind in one eye, and don't mix well with people. I'm going
to take off a few days off and fix myself up. But one thing in my favor, I clean up real good. If I
could change my name and learn to smile, no one would never know me, even if we were standing
in the same take-out line. Be good to yourself and watch driving into those storm clouds.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 20, 2020)

Take care of yourself, drifter .. we will miss you, and your photos!


----------



## drifter (Apr 20, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Take care of yourself, drifter .. we will miss you, and your photos!


Thank you.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 20, 2020)

I love your grandson's socks!

Come back as soon as you can, @drifter. We'll miss you.
You and yours keep well.


----------



## drifter (Apr 22, 2020)

I took a walk a day or two ago out in my back yard. Actually I went out two days in a row. I took my walker the first time but found it hard to push across the grass and I had to stop and rest before I got to the back of the yard. I made it to my bird feeder, rested a couple of minutes, then went to the qback of my lot. Yesterday I wnt out with out the walker, I took my cane, but with my portabl oxygen and my camera I was too unsteady to be comfortable. I have a folding chair about half way from my back door to the back fence. I made it to the chair before resting. Then I picked up the chair and carried it toward the corn of this property tree. I sat a while and surveyed my kingdom. Not much to it. I took a few pictures but I don't seem to be focusing well.
Either that or someting wrong with my eyes. Anyway they were not good enouigh to post in the photogrophy section.

Last evening I noticed for the first time my neeighbor's roses are coming out nicely. I was sitting on the patio when I noticed them and I walked over in my sock feet. I took my little ELPH camera. I wanted to get a few shots and did but it was so windy I had to use a flash to stop the motion and I'm always unsteady unless leaning on something or sitting in my walker. These pictures didn't turn out good either. Don't know if it'scamera shake or what. If we have a still day soon I may try to wheel my wheelchair over there but not sureI can make it by myself. We had storms last night, several severe storms eat of us that produced a couole of tornados but everything had weakened by the time it got to our location. All we got was rain and a little hail.


----------



## drifter (Apr 22, 2020)

Deleted. Double posted.


----------



## drifter (Apr 22, 2020)

I've been staying up late and sleeping late. This morning I got up early and as requested by my doctor,
I took my blood pressure, which was good.
I took my blood oxygen which was also good.
I took my weight.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 22, 2020)

@drifter Mebbe you could use your self propelled mover as a walker and cut some grass as you go along.     We will miss your narrative.   Take care.


----------



## drifter (Apr 22, 2020)

Another tornado on the ground south of us. Storms continue, this means spring has arrived.


----------



## drifter (Apr 22, 2020)

Three on the ground, minor damage so far, all south of my location, authorities in route to check.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 22, 2020)

Stay safe drifter.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 22, 2020)

Ditto.


----------



## drifter (Apr 22, 2020)

Two dead from one storm. Damage not minor for family membeers
The season in Oklahoma has started off very active. I was up
until after midnight last night as one threatened my location.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 22, 2020)

Tornado alley isn't safe. you got a basement?


----------



## drifter (Apr 22, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Tornado alley isn't safe. you got a basement?


o
No basement. Not many basements in this part of OK. I have a cellar but I can no
longer open The door and my wife can no longer get up and down the steps. We
have a. Hallway closet we’ll use if necesary.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 22, 2020)

Ok. Be safe. I hate tornadoes. I was in one back in '93. Scared me so bad it took 6 yrs for me to quit freaking out if there was a cloud in the sky or a slight breeze. My husband at the time would come home & find me & the cat locked in the basement.


----------



## drifter (Apr 22, 2020)

Not to beat a horse to death but two photos of the ten tornados to hit Oklahoma yesterday
evening.


----------



## drifter (Apr 23, 2020)

It's a new day and the old man arose at five-thirty this A.M. As usual he made his way in the dark to his office at the end of the hallway and shut the door. Turned on both computer and a small desk lamp so he could find his harmonicas. He checked the weather: temperature, 54 degrees; forecast, 81 degrees today. Perfecto! He blew on two of them for twenty minutes, giving his old lungs a good work out. He especially liked that low Bb harp and the Db for giving his lungs their due.

Then he went to MyTube where an individual explains the working of the digital camera, the Canon digital. He had read Canon's manuel through on advice of an admired photographer, but didn't undersstand much of it. He didn't want to admit this even even though folks he run with considered him ready for the nursing home and maybe a littrle short on grey matter.  No, what he needed to do was learn enough so that
he might occasionally shoot a photo most would really enjoy looking at. Maybe then, he might gain a wee bit of respect and would realize not all his grey matter was gone.

What great thing could he find that would make good subject matter. This of course would require some thinking, maybe some unique and creative doings. He'd think on it. Some two weeks later he was on his way to a golf game at a small golf coarse in Blanco Canyon. It was set down in the canyon, hid away from traffic enroute to and from Floyada and Ralls. It was a beautiful area and he was meeting customers from Plainview, fair golfers all, who had this monthly game.

As his thoughts turned to the good breakfast he had enjoyed at Furr's Cafeteria, he saw a snake crawling across the road. He was sure it was a rattler. He hit his breaks and whipped over to the edge of the road. He grabbed his camera and jumped out , looked around and picked up a small dead breach that had blown from the top of one of the nearby trees. He ran down in the grassy area and stopped the snake. With the stick he worked the snake up nearer the pavement in the short grass. The snake coiled and he let the nake strike at the end of the stick several times. The stick broke and he only had a too short piece left in his hand. With the snake coiled, he picked up a almost flat rock,
placed the camera on the rock and tried to tilt the rock and camera upward so he could get a decent shot when the snake struck. The snake tried to crawl off but he got him back where he wanted it. With camera as ready as he was going to get it, under these conditions, he got down on his left knee. He knew his knee was too close to the snake, which was about forty inches long, his knee a little over two feet from the snake, he, ready to push off if the snake struck toward his leg. With his left hand he teased the snake, his right hand on the camera button and trying to steady the camera on the upward tilted rock, he hoped to photo the snake as it struck, the canyon walls in the background. What a photograph that would be! Sudddnly the struck, not at the stick in his hand, but toward the hand on the camera. He pressed downward with his finger and back away with his leg.

He didn'tnow if he had pressed the button or if he or the snake had tumbled the camera. He knew he had only this one shot. This was a two man effort. Rather disappointed the snake had outsmarted him. He picked up the camera, wiped the sweat from his eyes and face, when a voice, loud and clear, said, "Can I help you with your work?" The man was leaning on the front of his old pickup and it almost scared the bejesus out of the man.  He sure there was not another human within five miles. 

He said, 'You scared me.  'He replied, think you got more courage than I have.  As close as you were he could have struck you in the belly or worse. What are you going to do with the snake? He's free to go. He said, can I have him? My brother lives up the canyon a ways and he's handicapped. He uses all of a snake, makes belts, bracelets, belt buckes etc. He's 'he's all yours', the man said  'My name is John Snowdon. I own the ranch this highway runs through. I hope you got what you were after, he said. If not, I've got a house just beyond my brother's place. Stop by anytime and I'll give you a hand next time.' They shook hands. Thanks, John Snowdon, I'm William Boggs. I may take you up on that. He was late for his foursome but maybe the guys were still at the club. They were. He shot a ninety-one and lost six dollars.

When developed, the print didn't show any canyon at all. It showed a great view of the snake's head, a slight blurr at the corner of its left eye, indicating motion, mouth open, both needle like, white fangs at the ready, a drop of venom hanging from his left fang. The photo showed his neck which went off into oblivion. Several thought his shot was takebn at a zoo or somewhere in captivity. He was glad to accept first place. But better yet, he was referred to as a club photographer.

He had not always been a worthless old man. His neighor was getting some chickens. He was now building a chicken coup. You never knew, maybe lightning woud strick twice and he would again earn a bit of respect.

the old man.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 23, 2020)

There's just nothin' like a new day!   a real nail-biter!  thanks, Drifter!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 23, 2020)

Dear Drifter - I find you an inspiration.  Please rest, take care of what needs to be done, and return as soon as you can.


----------



## drifter (Apr 23, 2020)

Empty said:


> Dear Drifter - I find you an inspiration.  Please rest, take care of what needs to be done, and return as soon as you can.


Thank you so much. I'm going to do that. You enjoy the forum; this is a good one.


----------



## drifter (Apr 24, 2020)

I hear that puzzles are coming back again. People are working puzzles. I thought that was a lost activity. I don't need a puzzle, I have one .
digital photography is a puzzle to me. Maybe I'll get the hang of it one of these days. I'll leave you with this thought.
We are not all perfect. Many of us have a few imperfections, like this little guy.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 24, 2020)

I see the beauty and character in the imperfections.  Photoshopped images have their place, but ...
Did you ever split a full-frontal portrait photo down the center and mirror it?  It's not just unnatural, it's a bit creepy!  As for digital cameras, I do like the easy manipulability of images in a paint program.  It certainly beats the old-fashioned darkroom techniques!  Be patient with yourself.  You are doing just fine!


----------



## drifter (Apr 24, 2020)

Empty said:


> I see the beauty and character in the imperfections.  Photoshopped images have their place, but ...
> Did you ever split a full-frontal portrait photo down the center and mirror it?  It's not just unnatural, it's a bit creepy!  As for digital cameras, I do like the easy manipulability of images in a paint program.  It certainly beats the old-fashioned darkroom techniques!  Be patient with yourself.  You are doing just fine!


Thank you, Ohio. No never tried that split image. A simple frontal view is tough enough for me. Take care, it's a jumgle out there. No photo shopping here. That's too much trouble for the average to fool with. All my photos look blurred to me. Don't know where it's my eye or the
way I use my camera. I did try to take out the blurr. I thought it looked better the way it is shown, a little distraction from photography shake.
Every man to his own cup of tea, as it were. Cheers.


----------



## drifter (Apr 24, 2020)

Okay, didn't have to go to VA Hospital after all. The doctor came to me. The final result today. I'll have an appointment at the low-vision clinic
as soon as the coronavirus situation dies down or lay slow. Also wants me to see a doctor for my diabetes that's giving problems. Glad I didn't have to go to hospital at this time. so I'm good to go.

And okay also for photos. I'll quit whinning about my inability to do something with the camera. I'll either do or I won't so no sweat. I would like to see someone else take one or two photos of a rose, when they come out. All my stuff seems a little blurred. Like to look at someone's with a good eye.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 24, 2020)

drifter said:


> Thank you, Ohio. No never tried that split image. A simple frontal view is tough enough for me. Take care, it's a jumgle out there. No photo shopping here. That's too much trouble for the average to fool with. All my photos look blurred to me. Don't know where it's my eye or the
> way I use my camera. I did try to take out the blurr. I thought it looked better the way it is shown, a little distraction from photography shake.
> Every man to his own cup of tea, as it were. Cheers.


I now have serious problems with hand-held digital.  I am no longer steady-of-hand.  This is particularly true for close-ups.  My old and rather cheap digital camera does not compensate for camera shake.  Nor does it lock focus.  I probably take 10 photos just to get one that is 'about' right, focus wise.    I've learned to settle!


----------



## Pinky (Apr 24, 2020)

Empty said:


> I now have serious problems with hand-held digital.  I am no longer steady-of-hand.  This is particularly true for close-ups.  My old and rather cheap digital camera does not compensate for camera shake.  Nor does it lock focus.  I probably take 10 photos just to get one that is 'about' right, focus wise.    I've learned to settle!


Have you considered using a mini-tripod?


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 24, 2020)

We have a few rose bushes, cut them and enjoy 1 or 2 in a vase.  Nothing special about them, just the name.... Rose!  The best way to preserve real flowers is to photograph them.


----------



## drifter (Apr 24, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> We have a few rose bushes, cut them and enjoy 1 or 2 in a vase.  Nothing special about them, just the name.... Rose!  The best way to preserve real flowers is to photograph them.
> View attachment 100879
> 
> View attachment 100880


Thanks, Jim, That's exactly what I wanted to see.  I like what you said about presserving flowers. Mine are slightly out of focus. My soul can rest easy now.


----------



## drifter (Apr 24, 2020)

Empty said:


> I now have serious problems with hand-held digital.  I am no longer steady-of-hand.  This is particularly true for close-ups.  My old and rather cheap digital camera does not compensate for camera shake.  Nor does it lock focus.  I probably take 10 photos just to get one that is 'about' right, focus wise.    I've learned to settle!


I expect many of us have a little shake, even though we dig our elbows into our sides, hold our breaths and press the shutter. It's worse on close-ups. Reason the tripod was invented. I loaned  my large tripod I had bought in 1969 to my granddaughter, she disassembled it, lost some parts. but used the threads that screw into the camera on her camera, tied a string to it, hung it from the ceiling and swung it so she could photograph herself dancing with the self timer. I told her she could have it. She a lot more creative than myself. I need to use my mini more
often. By the way, thanks for your coments.


----------



## drifter (Apr 24, 2020)

Okay, enough said. I tend to talk a subject to death.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 25, 2020)

drifter said:


> I expect many of us have a little shake, even though we dig our elbows into our sides, hold our breaths and press the shutter. It's worse on close-ups. Reason the tripod was invented. I loaned  my large tripod I had bought in 1969 to my granddaughter, she disassembled it, lost some parts. but used the threads that screw into the camera on her camera, tied a string to it, hung it from the ceiling and swung it so she could photograph herself dancing with the self timer. I told her she could have it. She a lot more creative than myself. I need to use my mini more
> often. By the way, thanks for your coments.


Do you have a Macro setting for close ups of tiny subjects?  I think bringing a flower inside to photograph, would be much easier for you to handle.  Add a interesting bud vase and the proper indoor lighting, and your on your way.   Don't sell yourself short, and "never surrender"!


----------



## drifter (Apr 25, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> Do you have a Macro setting for close ups of tiny subjects?  I think bringing a flower inside to photograph, would be much easier for you to handle.  Add a interesting bud vase and the proper indoor lighting, and your on your way.   Don't sell yourself short, and "never surrender"!


I suspect you're right. I have a close-up setting.


----------



## drifter (Apr 26, 2020)

Dear Diary, this is just between me and you, but my vision is a bit blurred. Take a look at this:

This was takn maybe a year ago. It's clear, agreed. Good. Now again, look at a recent photo:
Now look at this recent shot. See the difference. That makes me think maybe my hearing aid is
not working, and the reason my doc wanted to make me an appointment with the low vision clinic.
I've got three pairs of glasses; all are blurred. Something else, my daughter is making us a mask.
Her mother's a strech; mine a tie on because my ears already loaded up with ozygen and hearing
aid tubes. Gotta go, Diary. My desk is all piled up. I couldn't find a check if the Millionaire sent me one.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 26, 2020)

drifter said:


> Dear Diary, this is just between me and you, but my vision is a bit blurred. Take a look at this:
> View attachment 101173
> This was takn maybe a year ago. It's clear, agreed. Good. Now again, look at a recent photo:View attachment 101175
> Now look at this recent shot. See the difference. That makes me think maybe my hearing aid is
> ...


@drifter ...Mail call!  "Sorry for the delay, my chauffeur found this under the floor mat in the Bentley.  J.B.T." cc: Michael Anthony ESQ


----------



## drifter (Apr 26, 2020)

You will no doubt recall one of my favorite programs back inn the dark ages of television, The Millionaire.
It has been in my thoughts that perhaps back then, he intended to mail me a check because of somre good
deed I had done in the past or for whatever reason, but he misplaced my address with all that was going on
back there with him. Recently the lady who takes care of him and his house, found my name in his unfinished
business files, and came and asked if this was something he wanted to keep? He might say, "Naw, I was
going to sent him a check for some cock-eyed reaason, but that was long ago. The person is probably dead,
if not let him eat biscuits and water gravy."

On the other hand, he might say, Yes, those are names I misplaced and I intended to mail a check to them. But you
know how it is. Loyla, why don't you send that drifter fellow a check with something like, Merry Christmas,
drifter" He might think the post office lost it. And, of course, it could arrive in the mail any day. I'd believe anything
he wanted me to. So you never know. I check the mailbox every day. And since 'direct depositing, I checks my
bank account. So far it's empty, too.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 26, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> We have a few rose bushes, cut them and enjoy 1 or 2 in a vase.  Nothing special about them, just the name.... Rose!  The best way to preserve real flowers is to photograph them.
> View attachment 100879
> 
> View attachment 100880


I have the same paint color.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 26, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I have the same paint color.


Do you mean the Granny Smith apple green?


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 26, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> Do you mean the Granny Smith green?


Well, mine's called Desert Cactus. Might be a hair duller.


----------



## drifter (Apr 26, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> @drifter ...Mail call!  "Sorry for the delay, my chauffeur found this under the floor mat in the Bentley  J.B.T." cc: Michael Anthony ESQ


That name shore do sound familir. I'm going get me a new pair of glasses, one of these days.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 26, 2020)

@RadishRose We found that color, while watching 60 Minutes ....the expert said it was a relaxing shade, and that he had HIS OWN kitchen painted in that shade.  I figured if it was good enough for him, it would work for us.   I painted the cabinets Apple red.   The names of paint colors are what sell paint, and they are changed every few years.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 26, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Well, mine's called Desert Cactus. Might be a hair duller.


----------



## drifter (Apr 26, 2020)

**************** *Closed For Repairs ****************


----------



## Pinky (Apr 26, 2020)

@Meanderer  .. very nice avatar!


----------



## drifter (Apr 27, 2020)

Storms forecast for tomorrow. Large hail and possible tornados. My neighbor has been doing minor repairs to our cellar. They've been told to use it like it was their own. Wife says she spent much of her life going to a cellars during stormy weather but she is going no more. I can't leave her so I won't go either. The steps are difficult for her to get up and down, difficult fo me, so hope its not bad here.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 28, 2020)

drifter said:


> Storms forecast for tomorrow. Large hail and possible tornados. My neighbor has been doing minor repairs to our cellar. They've been told to use it like it was their own. Wife says she spent much of her life going to a cellars during stormy weather but she is going no more. I can't leave her so I won't go either. The steps are difficult for her to get up and down, difficult fo me, so hope its not bad here.


Please, keep safe!


----------



## drifter (Apr 29, 2020)

Mr. Diary, You may already know this but I move my large birdfeedder yeaterday evening. Our neighbor got us some bird seed
and my boss lady filled the feeder. My neighbor stabbed it in the ground for me..  blue jay flew over a couple of times but flew 
off. Today, I sw a lone sparrow on the ground near the feeder pole. A while ago Mr Redbird, one of the small cardinals, landed on 
top of the pole, then slid down to the base and fed along the ground where I had spilled some on purpose, for the doves   and 
who ever. I think it will take a couple of days. If we are sitting out they may never come. They wouldn't in the back yard. Maybe
we can show them we're harmless. I don't know.


----------



## drifter (Apr 29, 2020)

Gave our son our weekly grocery list  Also asked him to go by Sprouts and check out their breads they buy from Big Sky Bakery 
in Oklahoma City. I'm interested in their Flax or their Amish White, or Old Fashion White, or this Wyoming Sourdough when he 
has the time. Don't know if any of them are any good bur don't think I can eat oatnut forever. It does make good toast though.
I'm throwing my balooney out. Not buying any more. Going to make roast beef sandwiches if I can. Wife makes some good soup. She calls it soup I always called it stew, Irish stew. but she has forgotten what all goes in it. Regardless it's still good.


----------



## drifter (Apr 30, 2020)

This is the new location of my birdfeeder. Shortly after it was hung Mr Red bird, the Cardinal, came to see what was for dinner. I got a couple of quick shots at him. When Mrs Cardinal made her visit, I tried a quick shot of her but she flew off before I could focus and the shot was blurred. She's a beautiful tan and red. I'll get a snapshop of her in the very near furture if she likes the place.


----------



## MarciKS (May 1, 2020)

I get mostly male cardinals in my tree out front. I don't have anything to take a decent picture with. No cameras. And based on my personal photo you can see what kind of images I get off the computer camera. I should've gone into photography. As I got older I enjoyed pictures more than life itself. I enjoy looking at things and thinking what a nice photo they'd be.


----------



## drifter (May 1, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I get mostly male cardinals in my tree out front. I don't have anything to take a decent picture with. No cameras. And based on my personal photo you can see what kind of images I get off the computer camera. I should've gone into photography. As I got older I enjoyed pictures more than life itself. I enjoy looking at things and thinking what a nice photo they'd be.


Do you have a phone with a camera? You may have said so somewhere and I missed it.
If you took your avatar, it's not half bad; better than mine. Try it out, neighbor.


]\


----------



## drifter (May 1, 2020)

It's eighty-eight degrees outside. Supposed to get up to eighty-nine in the next hour or so. Ninety tomorrow.
A twenty-five MPH wind is blowing from the south with gusts higher. Somebody offered me a one of those
handicap scooters last fall. Wish I 'd taken it. At the time I was only thinking about hauling it to the store or
somewhere and knew my car was not rigged for hauling one. I wasn't thinking about , unable to go anywhere
being isolated, can't walk anywhere but stuck here at the house. A scooter would allow me to run down to
Dollar General or maybe to Sprouts, or to the parks, but then I didn't know I'd be in this shape.

The shade out in the back yard looks inviting. I have trouble getting back there; trouble getting back into the house.
I have an old wheel chair. When it cools off this evening, I'm going to place my my portable oxygen on the back,
and wheel myself out front, see if that easier than walking out carrying my oxygen which makes me so short of
breath and sometime slow to recover. Some have identified me correctly, an old man who can't do anything. The
last time I tried that wheel chair I slowly wheeled my self out on the driveway then had trouble getting back into
the garage. I know I'm rather useless but I feel I need to keep trying.

My room-mate washed the dishes this morning while I took my meds. I emptied all the potable trashes into the
kitchen trash bag. Room-mate carried the trash out to the barrel. I folded two loads of her clothes she had washed
a couple days ago. The biggest chore we have is sweeping and mopping the floors. I can't do that. I get too out of breath.
But it's hard on my room-mate. Some things don't get done too often. As ridiculous as it sounds, getting dressed
is getting tougher to do. Sometimes that's the way we start winding down. Don't get me wrong, sports fans, I'm not
crying, just thinking out loud.

Here's a quote. "All of us learn to write in the second grade. Most of us go on to greater things. (Bassketball coach-
Bobby Knight)

That implies some few of us don't.


----------



## RadishRose (May 1, 2020)

Have you asked Medicare about paying for a scooter @drifter ?


----------



## MarciKS (May 1, 2020)

Ok Drifter...I did the best I could. I took this through the front door. The bushy stuff on left is my hair. Sorry about that. LOL!


----------



## MarciKS (May 1, 2020)

Getting older here too. Can't move as good anymore. Dr wants me to exercise but, I'm already so tired from fighting the asthma & COPD & more work just drains me even more. 
I have trouble tying my shoes on a bad day. Arthur likes to make my fingers too stiff to cooperate. I keep telling him he's a pain and needs to go see someone else. LOL!


----------



## drifter (May 1, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Ok Drifter...I did the best I could. I took this through the front door. The bushy stuff on left is my hair. Sorry about that. LOL!
> View attachment 102259


Well, what's wrong with that? Nata. Try taking flowers or something small with it. Get close if you can. Try at different distances.
Fvirst thing you know you'll be showing me how to do stuff. But... but, I'm trying to figure out how you got your hair in the picture.

Just kidding, just kidding.


----------



## drifter (May 1, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Have you asked Medicare about paying for a scooter @drifter ?


No.


----------



## drifter (May 1, 2020)

I was going to lay down and take a nap but it's too late now. 
Where does all the time go when you're having fun?

My wife needs some grass dug out of a small flower bed. 
She offered a seventeen year old twenty-five bucks to do it
but he wasn't interested. I told her that wasn't enough. I 
didn’t think he wants to do it. Maybe I wouldn’t either if I
was seventeen.


----------



## drifter (May 1, 2020)

I’ve got a fat lip. I thought it was from playing a harmonica too hard, too long. But, it’s got two tiny little blisters on it. So maybe not. It’s sore as all get out.


----------



## MarciKS (May 1, 2020)

I took that picture with the laptop. Holding it to get a photo is quite the Herculean task. That's how my hair ended up in it. LOL! I might put the feeder back on the porch some weekend and see if I can get you a close up of the squirrels on the porch.


----------



## Pinky (May 1, 2020)

drifter said:


> I’ve got a fat lip. I thought it was from playing a harmonica too hard, too long. But, it’s got two tiny little blisters on it. So maybe not. It’s sore as all get out.


Do you have Vaseline to put on it?


----------



## drifter (May 1, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Do you have Vaseline to put on it?


I don't know. I put blistex on the bottom lip. I'll check. Thanks.


----------



## drifter (May 1, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I took that picture with the laptop. Holding it to get a photo is quite the Herculean task. That's how my hair ended up in it. LOL! I might put the feeder back on the porch some weekend and see if I can get you a close up of the squirrels on the porch.


Okay. No a laptop is not the best device. Too bulky, too difficult to use. Sorry. If you had a camera no doubt you'd make good photos. You're very creative.


----------



## drifter (May 2, 2020)

Another windy day and warmish here in the southern heartland. Called Big Sky Bakery
in OKC, bought some bread. Got a blue jay on my feeder tonight.


----------



## drifter (May 2, 2020)

And a sparrow.


----------



## Autumn72 (May 2, 2020)

drifter said:


> We've had seven or eight days of storms. Tornados around every night for seven days. Last night we had a reprieve. I had a birthday yesterday and I realize I'me going to be an old man one of these days. Now the problem is flooding. Where are the gentle days of summer with their light breezes. If I get much more water my floors are going to buckle. But, however, and as it were, starting today I have a bright new horizen before me and this is the fitst day of the rest of my life. What will I do with it?well, now, that's going to require some thinking. I miss some friends who have presided me to the exit. I miss conversation. That's enough talking to myself for now. I've got to learn to cry on my own shoulder. Later.


This sounds so familiar....


----------



## drifter (May 3, 2020)

Yes, I have become a blabber mouth during this epidemic. But I may have done so had the coronavirus not appeared.
I've always had a tendency to talk too much. Mouth has been my worst enemy. Maybe somewhere there is an island
similar to places where they once placed lepers, they send loud mouth old men who talk too much. Among them,
perhaps, they might find a genius, all bent over in the doorway of an abandoned house, talking to himself, going mad.
There's bound to be some cure, don't you think?

It's the man in that second doorway at the bend in the street.
Pour souls. Her sin, she's a leper. His? He's a blabber mouth.


----------



## drifter (May 3, 2020)

The wind has calmed, down from the twenty-five to thirty-five mph of the past few days.
At seven miles an hour it gently rocks the top of the large trees. A good day for riding
your bike or being outside in the shade. It's eighty degrees. The weather is frozen on my
light iPad. Frozen at 88 degrees from a couple days ago.

I stopped all activity ealier and explained what the buttons do on her hearing aid. Where
to turn it up and which button turns it down. She is going blind. She has an eye diease,
blind alredy in one eye, and cateracts. They wouldn't operate on her other eye until she
gets to where she can't see ojut of her good eye, which dow has the cateract. As soon
as the virus thing dies down, I expect she'll have it done.


----------



## drifter (May 3, 2020)

Gotta go for now. Where to? Where ever the roads lead.


----------



## MarciKS (May 3, 2020)

drifter said:


> Yes, I have become a blabber mouth during this epidemic. But I may have done so had the coronavirus not appeared.
> I've always had a tendency to talk too much. Mouth has been my worst enemy. Maybe somewhere there is an island
> similar to places where they once placed lepers, they send loud mouth old men who talk too much. Among them,
> perhaps, they might find a genius, all bent over in the doorway of an abandoned house, talking to himself, going mad.
> ...



Drifter honey, there's no cure. You are who you are. I for one will not judge you. Mostly because I was blessed with a big mouth, too. I just have to conceal mine whether I want to or not. 
Have a good night. Stay safe!


----------



## drifter (May 4, 2020)

Okay, here we go. It's Monday again.

Looking out on my world.


----------



## drifter (May 4, 2020)

I see Japan's giant killer hornet has entered the United States. It attacts bee hives and decapitates the bees.
It is about the size fan adult thumb and has a large sharp singer. In Japan it kills about fifty people a years. It 
has been spotted in Wasshington State.


----------



## drifter (May 4, 2020)

Don Shula has died. He was one of my favorite coaches.


----------



## MarciKS (May 4, 2020)

drifter said:


> I see Japan's giant killer hornet has entered the United States. It attacts bee hives and decapitates the bees.
> It is about the size fan adult thumb and has a large sharp singer. In Japan it kills about fifty people a years. It
> has been spotted in Wasshington State.
> View attachment 102828



How do these things get into this country anyway?


----------



## drifter (May 4, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> How do these things get into this country anyway?


Ships, planes, in cargo, foot I don't know, maybe a few at a time on a moon beam.


----------



## MarciKS (May 4, 2020)

Between the killer viruses and killer bugs...I'm glad I never leave the US unless it's by virtual tour.


----------



## drifter (May 4, 2020)

Beam me up, Scotty.


----------



## MarciKS (May 4, 2020)

Good shot of it. Very clear.


----------



## RadishRose (May 4, 2020)

On those ding-dang cruise ships!


----------



## MarciKS (May 4, 2020)

I do believe he's funnin with us doll!


----------



## drifter (May 5, 2020)

Okay, I'm putting everything prviously written behind me. Would delete if I could do so.

I moved my patio from the back yard to the front. I installed a ten foot by ten foot concrete flooring, put one of these things on the concrete
flooring.
Cheklovokia
Hail and wind took off the top cover after a few months. I have put three new roofs or covers on it. Hail and wind storms have destroyed the everything but the frame. For almost a year now only the frame remains. I moved one bird feeder to the front so I could sit at the table, put a mini tripod on the table and shoot a snapshot once in a while. I have forgotten where I bought past tops, so I'm considering putting a tarp over all, something like this.

A 12' x 12' stretched over the frame and tied down to the frame. Easy to put on, easy to take off if desirable although someone would have to do it for me. It's either that or take the whole shebang down. I don't know, every thing I want to do seems a gigantic project. I thought about getting a roll of cloth and winding around the top frame from top to bottom. That would block out the sun, provide shade and you could make it as plain or as colorful as you wanted. It also might look as though a group of Gypsies from eastern Cheklovokia (sp) had moved in.It''s getting summer and I'm pondering what to do. Of course I'm just thinking out loud. As soon as we kick the bucket the place will be sold so maybe it doesn't matter. "Hi Ho Silver, Away."


----------



## drifter (May 5, 2020)

Had a first good visit with our neighbors this evening.
The four of us sat out on the patio.
A very pleasant evening.

The first neighbors we've met and got aquinted win and chatted a spell
in nine years. Gosh, we're making progress.
And it all started when their five yar old grandson brought his scooter
over to my drive way. He said, "Would you take my picture?"
I said sure why not. He said you are not mad are you? I told him no,
I wasn't mad, that we were buddies. I took three photos of him.

My printer quit working or I would have printer them out for the boy.

Later I went to their back yard where they were working, to show the boy
and his grandparents the pictures. He ran and gave me a hug. I got their
email and sent the photos to them.


----------



## drifter (May 5, 2020)

Okay, the end of the line.


----------



## drifter (May 8, 2020)

I never kept a diary. I don't even now really know how. I kept an online journal 
or blog for two or three years, recording my interesting in local happenings,
current events, and blogged on these and other subjects with a small group.
Most of my life has been spent living on the flat high country of west Texas
and eastern New Mexico, going over into the New Mexico mountains for relief
from the heat and for entertainment. My work has primarily involved irrigation
and the oil patch, drifting when and where the spirit moved me.

It is not a life for a woman but some way or another my woman endured,
on and now here we are, some sixty-four years later and still loving each other.
At heart I am still a drifter, the grass is always greener over yonder, or the jobs
pay more. Not really. The  pay is about the same and the grass struggles to
survive in that flat dusty land. I see it differently than I did when my eyes were
younger, my hair darker and maybe a bit curly.

I suppose by most standards I was a never do well, a  high school dropout,
doomed to reside at the bottom of the food chain. Maybe so, but sometime I
was up and sometime down. I was happy when I was up, happy when I was
down, and if I could do it all over again I'd probbly change a few things, but not
many. Like one of Frank's old songs said, I did it my way and for the most part,
I did. I made mistakes, tried to correct them, told myself I'd do better next time.
And I wound up here, in a little Oklahoma town, wounded and banged up from
some of life's encounters. But happy and content.

If you were to drive by my place some evening you might  see me here,

sitting in the sun or shade, depending on the season. You'd be welcome to stop, get out and have
a glass of cold iced tea or a cup of coffee and we could get aquinted and gab a bit. You could tell
me about your kingdom and what I mght have missed out on and no doubt I would agree, but point
out that I was in some little town watching bowlers bowl and chowing down on a chocolate sunday
that sure was good. And while we rode on different trails we were not all that different. If you stopped
by here, I'm glad you did. You take care now.


----------



## drifter (May 9, 2020)

Got some fuzzy pictures to check out.


This is somewhat out of focus. I couldn't tell by looking at the camera. My eyes seem to be
unpredictable. Hard for me to tell when a photo is sharp. Why I'm checking them here.


This one also. This could have been a good picture  if focused correctly.


Have to call these 'Practice.' Not good enough to put in photography section.
This one is a little better. So hard to read these cameras when sitting in the sun shooting into the
shade. Hard to see anything. I mean anything.


This guy was sitting on the lawn under the windows of the house across the street, about a
hundred and fifty feet away. I didn't know i if  he'd show up at all. Not bad for the distance with a
little powershot. I guess.


----------



## drifter (May 9, 2020)

A couple more i need to look at
.
I thought this a bigger bird. She looks like she's about to domino.


For what it is this could have been a good shot but a mere tid bit out of focus. Almost like a soft
focus. Right now birds are all I've got to shoot at. Wait until all those snakes and spiders arrive. 
Then focus will be difficult.


Okay, here's a grackle that flopped down. He  is saying "Here's looking at you, bud." or something
like that.

This one no good either. Well, it's not the camera's fault. I'm going to try another pair of glasses
I'm thinking. I know the camera is good because I shot a good one the other day. I hate this 
inability to see well. If someone views these photos, give me your opinion on the focus. No use
to mention the subject matter. I already know I'm over doing birds. Appreciate your comments.


----------



## RadishRose (May 9, 2020)

Well, I think these are really good! The second one is perfectly sharp, as are others. You're doing great, imo. I love the grackle.


----------



## drifter (May 9, 2020)

I put on some reading glasses.Some of those photos look a little better.


RadishRose said:


> Well, I think these are really good! The second one is perfectly sharp, as are others. You're doing great, imo. I love the grackle.


Thank you. It is hard for me to tell. Nearly all seem slightly out of focus to me. I trashed the last pair of glasses I got. I don’t know what my problem is.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 9, 2020)

They look great, Drifter!


----------



## drifter (May 10, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> They look great, Drifter!


thank you.


----------



## drifter (May 10, 2020)

Thinking back to childhood, we had a bridged that crossed the river. On one side of the bridge cars went over the river. On the other side they came back. In the center was a wooden walk way for walkers. A few hundred yards to the west was a bridge for trains. I had no walk way. A few yards from directly under the railroad bridge was sort of a campsite. It was used more or less by hobos riding the rails, some going from coast to coast. As a young boy, seven for eight years old I would walk up river from my house something over a half mile to this camp site and look around. I was surprised the first time i walked into the site which was hidden from prying eyes on either side of the river or from the bridge and found people there. Real hobos. I tried to talk to them but they told me to get, get on outa here, boy and don't come back. One old man sitting on what had been the the trunk of a water soaked log, wiggled his finger at me, and said 'come here, son. He said, you go on home now. You can get in a bunch of trouble hanging around here. Now go on.'

I went. Next day after school I went back down there. Everybody gone but this old man. He wasn't pleased to see me. He had picked up a bunch of butts from the street and was tearing them apart and putting what tobacco left in the butt in a bulldurm sack. He had papers and he lit a cigarette as I watched. Why you coming around here, he asked. I don't know, I said. I wanted to talk to someone who was a hobo.

Well, talk, he said. I'm a hobo. You ride boxcars, I asked. Yessir, he said, all the way from Florida. I used to live in Florida. I got family there. On my way to California to see my sister. She married to a soldier boy. Where do you live now I wanted to know. Today, he said, maybe a few days I live here on the side of this river. In a day or two I may live in Albuquerque. Sometime I get off the trains and try to find a meal and some smokes. Sounds like fun, I said.

Boy, this ain't fun. You got a roof over your head, a bed to sleep in, food on your table. You know what its like to go hungry, two or three days, a week? Life ain't fun for a black man. A mule is worth more. Now you quit coming down here. Some of these folks may decide to take you with them. Now go on home, scat. I did and I never saw him no more. I never told my mama or my daddy about my venture to the hobo camp. I don' recall I ever told a soul.


----------



## drifter (May 10, 2020)

What made me think of that childhood experience? I don't know. Maybe bec ause last night I listened to Bobby Bare
sing, "Detroit City," and made me think of my days riding the rails, hitchhiking to and fro and about some of the people I've know who did that.


----------



## drifter (May 10, 2020)

Our son is bring over bar-b-que sandcwiches for lunch. I made iced tea. We'll eat out on the patio.
It's Mother's Day.


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

i found it interesting.

this is a pic of my dolls. i have a porcelain barbie on the left, my (what i call fat barbie) in the middle and a porcelain geisha that belonged to my late aunt.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 10, 2020)

drifter said:


> Our son is bring over bar-b-que sandcwiches for lunch. I made iced tea. We'll eat out on the patio.
> It's Mother's Day.


Sounds like a nice day, Drifter.   And I'm glad you are sharing your stories with us again.


----------



## drifter (May 10, 2020)

The Enemy: Eyeball To Eyeball

I’m at war and it has boiled down to patrol action. I’m point man on this patrol and I have a KATUSA assigned to me. Where I go, he goes. Now I have been ordered to climb this hill, really an embankment, overlooking a trail and a good sized flowing stream to see if any chinks are using the trail, camped out along the trail. The purpose of our patrol is to observe.

Both my KATUSA and I climb up the hill. It is rather steep and covered it high grass, and we are on our bellies inching our way up with our elbows. We’re almost to the top. I’m using my M-duece carbine to part the grass in font of me.



Both my KATUSA and I climb up the hill. It is rather steep and covered it high grass, and we are on our bellies inching our way up with our elbows. We’re almost to the top. I’m using my M-duece carbine to part the grass in font of me.

As I scoot up and part the grass I encounter a black coiled-up snake. I’m too close to him. My first impulse is to jump back and put space between the snake and myself, but I am disciplined, My back and neck prickles but I freeze. My KATUSA is to my left side and a heads length behind me. I whisper out of the side of my mouth, ‘What kind of snake?’



Pit Viper, Kim says. I can plainly se his head and body. His eyes are unblinking, his tongue darts about. I’m afraid to move lest he strike.

What you gonna do, Kim asks.

I don’t know, Kim, bur even as I whispered those words, my elbow slowly straighten under me and my extended arm slowly drifted down to my belt and my bayonet. I grasp it’s handle and my extended are, bayonet in tow, raised upward as I looked at the snake and tried not to blink my eyes. Somebody was coming up behind us I could hear them. The snake remained coiled,

it’s head weaving slightly now. I shifted my weight slightly to my left hip and elbow. Kim is watching both me and the snake. With all my might and as swift as I could, I swung the bayonet, catching the snake two or three inches behind the head which went flying over toward Kim who dodged it.

A voice behind us said, ‘What’s the hold-up, the Lieutenant is pissed.’

Kim grabbed the snake by the end of the tail, slid it back down to the soldier, saying, take this back down to the lieutenant, tell him this was the holdup. The soldier took the snake and inched his way back down the hill a short distance and waited any word for the
lieutenant.

As I peeked over the rim, Kim joined me and took a good look-see. It looked peaceful and unoccupied, Kim whispered, ‘GI, you number one.’

We spent an uneventful night observing the trail. I was glad for I knew I had already met the enemy and my hands had shook only a little, after it was over.


----------



## Meanderer (May 10, 2020)

"@drifter, you number one."


----------



## drifter (May 12, 2020)

For sale: baby shoes, never worn.


----------



## drifter (May 17, 2020)

Australia

Australia has a east coast and a west coast. I know because they have cyclones on the east and great white shark patrols on the west Coast. I knew this but really didn't digest it until recently when speaking of beaches. You also have south coasts and north coasts, making Australia a great big island, patrolled all around by sharks, looking for swimmers and those into water sports. In addition, the north Is guarded by alligators lying around in wait, in wait to snap off a leg,


Or to drag one off to some nearby pond to share with family members.

Australia's interior is well guarded, too. By snakes and other creepy crawlers. They all look like our neighbor's pet snake that sleeps out on his back porch but these rascals in Australia are all poisonous. They
have sweet sounding, colorful names like the Brown Snake, the Red Bellied Black Snake, the Tiger Snake, the Mulga Snake, the Eastern
Brown Snake, the lowly Common Death Adder, and the Coastal and the Inland Taipan snakes. Then there are the  lowlands Copperhead
And the small Eyed Snake. That inland Taipan is said to be the
deadliest snake in the world. Say What? Yes, Sir, and these crawling, and colorful death-traps lie in wait for you to step on or step nearby,
to give you the shock of your life and possibly take it. And would you
believe the snakes are protected. It is against the law to kill one of them.

So go ahead, call somebody. Line up your trip to Australia. They have
a vast interior to explore. Get away from this coronavirus, these masks, these plastic gloves, this six foot spacing. Fly away to the great Down
Under. Take yourself a real vaxation.





But, watch your step.


----------



## drifter (May 24, 2020)

Tbat was bad mannered or mean spirited to speak of Australia in the manner I did. I regret posting that to my diary here. Apologies. Wish I could undo what was said.


----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2020)

Why drifter? I didn't think it was mean spirited. You were making a valid point far as I'm concerned.


----------



## drifter (May 24, 2020)

My son put another top on our patio. Wind and hail destroyed the last top we had. This time he bought a tarp. I suspect this one will not withstand a sixty mile an hour wind and hail storm either but we'll see.


drifter said:


> Tbat was bad mannered or mean spirited to speak of Australia in the manner I did. I regret posting that to my diary here. Apologies. Wish I could undo what was said.


You know it was not necessary. We have Australians here on this forum. Had I been thinking I would not have done so. How are y ou making it up there in northyeast Kansas?


----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2020)

Well, we all make mistakes. Try not to be so hard on yourself.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 24, 2020)

drifter said:


> You know it was not necessary. We have Australians here on this forum. Had I been thinking I would not have done so. How are y ou making it up there in northyeast Kansas?


Drifter--I don't see a problem with your post, but if the Edit option has timed out, click on the "REPORT" button at the left bottom of the post.  Notify the moderator that you'd like to have that post removed.


----------



## drifter (May 24, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Drifter--I don't see a problem with your post, but if the Edit option has timed out, click on the "REPORT" button at the left bottom of the post.  Notify the moderator that you'd like to have that post removed.


Thank you.


----------



## drifter (May 25, 2020)

Happy Birthday, Mama.


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2020)

How ya doin today drifter?


----------



## drifter (May 25, 2020)

Got a new top on my patio. Son put it on yesterday. Hail and wind tore the old one off. Raining. Rain cloudss gradually working north. Not much wind today. Sat out on the  patio during a rain shower. Nice. Pleasant today.


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2020)

Good to hear drifter. 

How's the COPD?


----------



## drifter (May 25, 2020)

Well that’s another story. Shortness of breath is quite severe.


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2020)

Sorry to hear that. Is there anything they can do for you?


----------



## C'est Moi (May 26, 2020)

*Happy birthday, Drifter!!! *


----------



## Pinky (May 26, 2020)

drifter said:


> Australia
> 
> Australia has a east coast and a west coast. I know because they have cyclones on the east and great white shark patrols on the west Coast. I knew this but really didn't digest it until recently when speaking of beaches. You also have south coasts and north coasts, making Australia a great big island, patrolled all around by sharks, looking for swimmers and those into water sports. In addition, the north Is guarded by alligators lying around in wait, in wait to snap off a leg,
> 
> ...


I lived in South Australia for 7 years and didn't see one snake. Everyone should experience this unique country! I love Oz and Aussies


----------



## Pinky (May 26, 2020)

Hope you're having a great day, Drifter!


----------



## Meanderer (May 26, 2020)

Happy Birthday Drifter!


----------



## drifter (May 26, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Drifter--I don't see a problem with your post, but if the Edit option has timed out, click on the "REPORT" button at the left bottom of the post.  Notify the moderator that you'd like to have that post removed.


Thanks. Didn't know that. Reminds me of someone else I once knew from houston-town. Cheers.


----------



## drifter (May 27, 2020)

Okay, down to business.


----------



## drifter (May 27, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> *Happy birthday, Drifter!!! *


Thank you. What a pretty color!


----------



## drifter (May 27, 2020)

Okay, down to business. Time to clock in.


----------



## drifter (May 28, 2020)

I tried taking pictures yesterday. My hands shake. Don't know why. I'm not frightened of anything.
I haven't been out running for five miles, no long bike trips. I'm as calm and cool as a cucumber
fresh out of the icebox, so why do my hands shake when I pick up a camera. Strange, ugh? Some
days I do fine, other times my photos look like excaped monkeys fleeing from the zoo keeper, up
in the trees, merely a blur. So it's a laid back day here in Oklahoma as you can plainly see. 


I'm going to stop taking pictures of birds unless a good shot comes along. I've 
got a folder full of birds,and once I show you what good are they? I did finally get 
a couple shots of that brown thrush or whatevr he is. Beautiful coloring.

In my next life if I think of it I'm going to get a good camera. Are any of you on 
Instagram.My daughter wanted me to get on, but it looks so complacated to 
me. May have to have my teen ag granddaughter show me how. I spent a half
day on the internet trying to figure it out. They had a tutor for everything anda 
video. but I didn't want to promote my business, or to see how many people I
could draw to my sight or whatever they cal your little piece of instagram. They 
talked about elongrythums and stuff I didn't understand and after a half day, I
still don't know how to get on, how to join or anything. Sounds to me like you 
have to be either very young or exceptionally smart. In which case I shouldn't 
even be trying. Well, I'm going to clean myself up, get a shave, and try to look
like Somebody


----------



## MarciKS (May 28, 2020)

Drifter do you have to do breathing treatments with meds for your COPD? If you do, those will give ya the shakes.

By the way...Hi.


----------



## drifter (May 29, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Drifter do you have to do breathing treatments with meds for your COPD? If you do, those will give ya the shakes.
> 
> By the way...Hi.


Yeah, I do breathing treatmentsbut not so many now as blowing on my harmonica does the same for me as a breathing treatment and I'mnotputting so much of that junk in me. So hi your own self.


----------



## drifter (May 29, 2020)

Ok, I finally got my self on Instagram. My daughtert wanted me to so I could keep up with family affairs. But it is not so simple. Tvhere is a lot to learn and seeming, no easy way to do it.


----------



## MarciKS (May 29, 2020)

I don't get that whole Instagram thing either. Makes no sense. 

Those treatments make me shake. I wonder if that's a long term side effect?


----------



## MsFox (May 29, 2020)

drifter said:


> Dear Diary, I got a pedicare this afternoon. I can no longer cut my toe nails. The last time i tried I
> snipped one toe pretty good. I couldn't feel the nip and didn't know until blood was dripping on the
> floor. I went to a doctor a couple of times.. He charged the hound out of me. Cheaper to go to a
> medicare place. They do a good job.
> ...


Hey cowboy fancy meeting you here and finding your post about pedicures as I sit here getting my first post lockdown pedicure.


----------



## drifter (May 29, 2020)

Glad to see you here. Welcome.


----------



## Pinky (May 29, 2020)

drifter said:


> Ok, I finally got my self on Instagram. My daughtert wanted me to so I could keep up with family affairs. But it is not so simple. Tvhere is a lot to learn and seeming, no easy way to do it.


My daughter has an Instagram account for her dog  I look at it every day. It's fun. Try to stick with it.


----------



## drifter (May 29, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I don't get that whole Instagram thing either. Makes no sense.
> 
> Those treatments make me shake. I wonder if that's a long term side effect?


I don't know. I have atributed mine to old age but who knows.


----------



## MsFox (May 29, 2020)

drifter said:


> Ok, I finally got my self on Instagram. My daughtert wanted me to so I could keep up with family affairs. But it is not so simple. Tvhere is a lot to learn and seeming, no easy way to do it.


I got totally off Instagram. Too many baddies trying to steal info and posing as they once knew me. Also sites stealing my fitness photos. I still have Facebook and signed up for MeWe but haven’t figured it out yet.


----------



## MickaC (May 29, 2020)

@drifter   Happy belated Birthday


----------



## MarciKS (May 29, 2020)

MsFox said:


> I got totally off Instagram. Too many baddies trying to steal info and posing as they once knew me. Also sites stealing my fitness photos. I still have Facebook and signed up for MeWe but haven’t figured it out yet.


Is that only an app or can you use it off your browser like here?


----------



## MsFox (May 29, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Is that only an app or can you use it off your browser like here?


I use it off my computer. It looks good and doesn’t share your info like FB.


----------



## MarciKS (May 29, 2020)

Well, I'm on. Not sure how fast I can figure this out but will try.

My MeWe personal link


----------



## MarciKS (May 29, 2020)

Kinda looks like a cross between facebook and pinterest.

Anyway, you doing ok today drifter?


----------



## drifter (May 29, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Kinda looks like a cross between facebook and pinterest.
> 
> Anyway, you doing ok today drifter?


Yep, after a slow start, doing A ok.


----------



## MarciKS (May 29, 2020)

I was on slow mo today too. Tired from a long work day yesterday.


----------



## drifter (May 29, 2020)

MickaC said:


> @drifter   Happy belated BirthdayView attachment 107384


Thanks.


----------



## drifter (May 30, 2020)

I've got a bird i can't identify If anyone knowdwhat it is, please let me know.

A fine looking bird wirh such soft looking feathers.


----------



## drifter (May 30, 2020)

See how soft his feathers appear?


----------



## drifter (May 30, 2020)

Hope someone can identify this bird.


----------



## MarciKS (May 30, 2020)

Is it this Pine Siskin?


----------



## MickaC (May 30, 2020)

@drifter   Thanks drifter.  You gave me a reason to look through my bird guides, which i haven't done in a while.   It seems to be too big for a Pine Siskin, wondering, it looks like a female Brown-headed Cowbird.


----------



## MickaC (May 30, 2020)

Pine Siskins have yellow on their wings, and are very small, like the Goldfinches.


----------



## drifter (May 30, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Is it this Pine Siskin?
> View attachment 107527


Maybe a cousin.. I really don’t know.


----------



## drifter (May 30, 2020)

It is a larger bird and haven’t found it in any bird book or online.


----------



## RadishRose (May 30, 2020)

I agree with the female cowbird.


----------



## RadishRose (May 30, 2020)

delete


----------



## MarciKS (May 30, 2020)

Brown headed cowbird


----------



## drifter (May 31, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> delete


That may be it.


----------



## Keesha (May 31, 2020)

Your bird photos are beautiful.


----------



## Keesha (May 31, 2020)

drifter said:


> That may be it.


Huh?


----------



## drifter (May 31, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Huh?


Must have posted in the wrong place. Was trying to answer someone who thought they had identified my bird. 
Thanks for your comment about the bird photos.


----------



## drifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Okay, the house across the street that has been vacant many months is vacant no more. I watched   
a truck and five cars filled to their capacity, two days in a row, unloaded Saturday. Two families have 
moved into the house, two couples, five children. There's a school down the street that can handle 
three of the children. I expect two are in junior high or middle school. I believe the house has been 
quilified as a Section 8 rental. I knew the man who bought the propety from the original owner. He 
remodeled the house, then sold it to a group of attorneys who speculate in investment properties.
Why am i telling you this? I thought it suitable content for this part of the Senior Forum And it was 
on my mind.

What do you think of that flower. It is a stem cut flower, part of a bouquet that has been sitting out
on a table on my patio since 5-26-20. Still looks pretty good. Thought I'd start off with a photo each
day that I posted something here in my diary.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 1, 2020)

The flower is lovely, @drifter.

Keep us up to date on the new neighbors! I hope they're nice.


----------



## drifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Your bird photos are beautiful.



Thank you. 

Just for you.


----------



## drifter (Jun 1, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> The flower is lovely, @drifter.
> 
> Thank you.
> View attachment 107773
> Your comments appreciated.


----------



## drifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Your comments appreciated.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 1, 2020)

drifter said:


> View attachment 107775
> Your comments appreciated.


Gorgeous colours! Are these flowers from your garden?


----------



## drifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Gorgeous colours! Are these flowers from your garden?


Some are, some from other people's garden.
To your good health.

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 1, 2020)

Very nice *drifter*. Hope you're having a good day.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 1, 2020)

There's nothing more perfect than a rose


----------



## drifter (Jun 2, 2020)

I went down the street about a half block and back in my wheel chair. It don't have feet on it so I use my feet to
drag me along. It tired me out but I think in a short whil I'll be ale to wheel myself down to the Dollar General
store which is three four block away. I'm trying to get moble.


----------



## drifter (Jun 4, 2020)

Okay, I'm folding my tent.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 4, 2020)

You're what?


----------



## drifter (Jun 7, 2020)

It was too hard to fold so I just kicked it down.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

you enjoying your day? good to see you.


----------



## drifter (Jun 7, 2020)

I for got. I've been posting photos in thee photography section and I shouldn't be. That section is for the good photogs. My photos if there are any will be posted here. I mean after all, what's a Diary for?

Yeah, enjoying my day. How about you?


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

i think your pictures are fine drifter.

not too bad today. yesterday was a bummer. good to see you.


----------



## drifter (Jun 7, 2020)

think I'll grab a fast nap.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

take care of yourself


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 16, 2020)

Drifter how ya been?


----------



## drifter (Jun 23, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Drifter how ya been?
> I've been mostly ill with a lung exacernbation. In bed with fever and sweats for about thirty six hours. Didn't take medication,
> didn't eat, didn't drink any water, wanted to be left alone. I'm better.


----------



## Treacle (Jun 23, 2020)

I don't know whether this is appropriate or relevant. I make what's called Navajo bread- white flour , baking powder and a little salt . Rolled out quite thin and fried for a short while in olive oil. Tastes good but it's like a poppadom in texture - not whole wheat


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 23, 2020)

drifter keep an eye on that fever sweet man.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 23, 2020)

@drifter, feel better!


----------



## drifter (Jul 1, 2020)

A new chapter going down. Nurse coming to organize and handle my medication, as though some of us are not up to doiung this chore
for ourselves. Like giving up driving, more loss of control, otherwise I might say 'get oiutta town before i sic the dog on you'.


----------



## drifter (Jul 5, 2020)

Been looking for some new music. Didn't necessarily find any music I can get next to but did find someone I like what he's doing.
He's a Texas rancher down in the Hill Country. He makes music and I like some of his work. Eric Clapton said he makes a guiter flo.
Appears to me this Gary Clark, Jr. writes some history


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

Aww drifter! I know it's difficult. Who hired the nurse? Just keep in mind that even though you are losing more and more control that people are only trying to take care of you. {{Hugs}}

Gary Clark is the musician we need to check out?


----------



## Liberty (Jul 5, 2020)

Gary Clark Jr's music video that has a lot of  pro guitar riffs in it is called "Pearl Cadillac".


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

He's kinda got a little of Prince's style to his music. It's nice.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 5, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> He's kinda got a little of Prince's style to his music. It's nice.


Yeah, funny you say that ...thought he had both Prince and MJ in there someplace.  We used to manufacture health food and both of them were among our customers.  Got a soft spot for them.


----------



## drifter (Jul 5, 2020)

She's a VA nurse. I'm on what the VA calls "Home Based Care," where the nurse comes to you when you get to where you can't get to the Va,
hospital or clinic. I quit going to my lung doctor about three years ago.He told me there was nothing more he could do for me, that I was too faar gone and all he could do is give me medications and palative care. And about all he did every six months was pat me on the head or shoulder and say 'good puppy.' So I told my Nurse Practioner I was not going to the VA any more. If I couldn't be treated at home, then let it go.

I saw Clark, Jr.  on Sunday Morning, didn't know who he was and looked him up. He's got some good stuff and some that's not up my


Treacle said:


> I don't know whether this is appropriate or relevant. I make what's called Navajo bread- white flour , baking powder and a little salt . Rolled out quite thin and fried for a short while in olive oil. Tastes good but it's like a poppadom in texture - not whole wheat


I'll bet it is  good. And I guess anything is appropriuate you have to say  on this thread. So thanks for your comment. If I could cook I'd try the bread.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2020)

Drifter I totally understand. My dad is gonna be in the same boat soon. Me too eventually unless God willing I get to die in my sleep.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 17, 2020)

Hey @drifter How are you?


----------



## drifter (Jul 19, 2020)

Hey @RadishRose, not too bad. Hope you're both doing and feeling good these days.
I pace myself to keep everything on an even keel and so far, so good. Thanks for asking.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 19, 2020)

I am well thanks, Drifter. I''m SO glad to know you're doing ok, too. 

Have you taken any new pics lately? It' been so hot, I bet not.

Stay safe, and let us know what you're up to more often if possible.


----------



## drifter (Jul 19, 2020)

Grandson and his family came for a visit from Austin area. He put up lights on my patio
and a large mullti-speed fan. The lights change from regular clear lights to multi-colored.
Perfect for our area. So now when I push the button or flip the switch, I'll say or think,
let there be light and it will be so.

Today after they left to go home, I got this email:

"thank you for being a father-figure, steady influence, loving encourager and ultimately...  my hero.
you and big have left an eternal mark on my life... I love you both so much!"

Makes me feel good to know that somewhere in my life I may have done some good.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 19, 2020)

Doing ok here Drifter. 

Glad you had a good visit. Have a great day!


----------



## drifter (Jul 19, 2020)

Hey, @MarciKS, glad you're doing okay. How's the job coming along. I've been so laid back in my retirement I forget
there are people still working for a living. I like your signature, Here in the darkness I know myself_...   It has an air of 
mystery about it. Stay well._


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 19, 2020)

drifter said:


> Grandson and his family came for a visit from Austin area. He put up lights on my patio
> and a large mullti-speed fan. The lights change from regular clear lights to multi-colored.
> Perfect for our area. So now when I push the button or flip the switch, I'll say or think,
> let there be light and it will be so.
> ...


What a  wonderful grandson you have! No doubt you deserve him.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 19, 2020)

drifter said:


> Hey, @MarciKS, glad you're doing okay. How's the job coming along. I've been so laid back in my retirement I forget
> there are people still working for a living. I like your signature, Here in the darkness I know myself_...   It has an air of
> mystery about it. Stay well._


So far things are ok. COVID cases are rising here & we've had 3 on quarantine. One whose whole family has it now. So far staying safe. 

And thankyou. That sig line is a lyric in a song from my favorite band Evanescence. I feel I can relate to it.


----------



## drifter (Jul 20, 2020)

I have heard men say, 'I want my country back.'
Sorry, the country you had is gone. I look back
ward, I look forward, I look into my crystal ball.
What do I see? A world changed. Your world
doesn't exist anymore. It has forever changed.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 20, 2020)

It certainly has.


----------



## drifter (Jul 20, 2020)

I have eaten so much pizza the past few days I don't think I ever want to see another. Ugh!


----------



## drifter (Jul 22, 2020)

It is not perfect but i can't help but like this.

Two of my favorite subjects hanging out together.


----------



## drifter (Jul 22, 2020)

I like these dried pedals. I shoot them over & over.


----------



## drifter (Jul 22, 2020)

They live on the window sill above the kitchen sink. Occasionally I get them down, take them to 
my studio where my camera waits, and while the cleaning lady works on the house, I spend 
time with these dried pedals.


----------



## drifter (Jul 22, 2020)

Sometime what you arrange doess not work so you do something else.


----------



## drifter (Jul 22, 2020)

Lovely they are.


----------



## drifter (Jul 22, 2020)

With strange lights from all directions, lovely they are still.


----------



## drifter (Jul 22, 2020)

Know what this is?


I'm sure you know it is a jawbreaker.


----------



## drifter (Jul 22, 2020)

Here's a pair of them.


One new and one used. I buy twenty-four at a time. Bought these two years ago (or was it three)?
They get better with age.


----------



## drifter (Aug 5, 2020)

All is well that ends well.


----------



## drifter (Aug 13, 2020)

I have lost my cane. Have looked and looked and looked. My family is about to convince me I left it out on the front patio
and somebody carried it off. Hate to think someone might be up that close to the  house prowling around at night, but could
be. At any rate it's gone. I'll get another one of these days. Like most people I hate to lose something.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 16, 2020)

Drifter I love your photo!!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 16, 2020)

Drifter, hope you get a new cane quickly.

I thought those jawbreakers were ping-pong balls.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 16, 2020)

drifter said:


> I have lost my cane. Have looked and looked and looked. My family is about to convince me I left it out on the front patio
> and somebody carried it off. Hate to think someone might be up that close to the  house prowling around at night, but could
> be. At any rate it's gone. I'll get another one of these days. Like most people I hate to lose something.


You got any kind of backup like a walker or wheelchair?


----------



## drifter (Aug 18, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> You got any kind of backup like a walker or wheelchair?


Yes maám, I have a walker. Ikeep it in the gaarage. My house is small and can noot  navigateevery wehere with a  walker, 
but then i don't need one in the house as I can lean or  balance on the furniture. A cane is more handy. and I have replaced 
the one I lost.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 18, 2020)

Glad to hear it.


----------



## drifter (Aug 21, 2020)

Yeah, it's handy.


----------



## drifter (Sep 9, 2020)

Beauty in the eye ofthe behoder.


----------



## drifter (Sep 9, 2020)

Old wood.


----------



## drifter (Sep 9, 2020)

Where you learn to fly.


----------



## drifter (Sep 9, 2020)

I need to get  out and use my camera, if only I could.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 9, 2020)

why can't you?


----------



## drifter (Sep 10, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> why can't you?


Physical condition.


----------



## drifter (Sep 10, 2020)

Ms Mia


----------



## drifter (Sep 10, 2020)

Photos of photos: Mr Martino


----------



## drifter (Sep 10, 2020)

Both of them.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 10, 2020)

drifter said:


> Physical condition.


oh. i thought you had been going out before. have things gotten worse? are you anywhere near any of the fires? the smoke from them has been drifting as fas as kansas. i've been having a terrible time with my copd. hope you feel better soon.


----------



## drifter (Sep 11, 2020)

No, no smoke that I have detected, all north of me. I've not been awaay from my house but twice in seven months, Only been
in my back yard three times all summer because it is such a hassle for me. As a human being, I'm worthless.
@MarciKS.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 11, 2020)

You are not worthless if you manage to make someone smile and you make me smile.


----------



## drifter (Sep 12, 2020)

Taking a break. Everyone be well.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 12, 2020)

Love ya drifter. Take care of yourself.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 12, 2020)

drifter said:


> Taking a break. Everyone be well.


Hurry back.


----------



## drifter (Sep 18, 2020)

I'm back and I've learned some people can't be taught. Some people's light don't burn bright
enough to learn although they have studied for a life time it seems. I know for I am one of 
those people. But that's okay. I'll get along with that slight bump in the road. I've been reading 
of people here with real problems and I feel for them and hold them to the light.


----------



## drifter (Sep 20, 2020)

Having a cup of  black tea while waiting for lunch and reading the '2548 Best Things Ever Said.'
No 1688 in the book says, Ÿou appeal to a small, select group of confused people.

Message in fortune cookie.


----------



## drifter (Sep 21, 2020)

Son of a gun, there she is in DC; last week she was in Barcelona.
Reminds me, I thought of a good quote or two but I can't use
them in the Quote of the Day section for I have already quoted.
Listen up, these are for your ears only:

From Danny McGoorty, he
said, "I have never like working. To me a job is an invasion of privacy."

and

"Boy, the things I do for England."

Prince Charles
on sampling snake meat.


----------



## drifter (Sep 21, 2020)

My River Sandels.


----------



## drifter (Sep 21, 2020)

Have you ever seen a Wound Wart? Take a look. They come from Wales.

It’s a weed.


----------



## drifter (Sep 21, 2020)

I was young once and a soldier and I was over there.


----------



## drifter (Sep 21, 2020)

Flower in a bouquet my son dropped off.


----------



## drifter (Sep 21, 2020)

Welcome,  Bathea, to this forum. Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## drifter (Sep 21, 2020)

Gotta find a stable. Time to call it a night. Night, night.


----------



## Bethea (Sep 21, 2020)

drifter said:


> Welcome,  Bathea, to this forum. Hope you enjoy your time here.
> View attachment 123801


Why thankyou. Those are some mighty nice flowers you got there.


----------



## drifter (Sep 21, 2020)

@Bethea, thank you.


----------



## Bethea (Sep 21, 2020)

So how long were you stationed in Wales?


----------



## drifter (Sep 21, 2020)

Not stationed in Wales. All I know about Wales is a weed I had came from there.
Research. It is about time for me to change my avatar. I'm tired of looking at that 
old man.


----------



## Bethea (Sep 22, 2020)

What old man?


----------



## drifter (Sep 23, 2020)

I wish I could get out and about. Know what I'd like to do? I like to make all the thrift stores. I've got some change in my jeans
and i m ight just buy something. Last time I  was in a thrift store I bought a bicycle. Had trouble getting it in the trunk of the car
but the lady at the salvation army store helped me get it situated in the trunk then wenbt back in the  store and got several
scarves to tie the bike in so it would not fall out on the way home. I couldn't ride it, of course, but I tried. I nevfer did get it out
in the street. Just walking the bike out on the driveway got me so out of breath I just sat there, astradle the bike, my feet on the
ground, trying to get air back in my lungs. It was a lost cause and I donated the bike to ano0ther charity.

But today if I could make all the thrift stores in my little town, what woud I buy? Maybe a guitar. I can't play one but I'd give it a
shot. I know a few chords. I could practice. I might even get  my bum finger, that bends out toward my little finger, to obey my
commands. Then I could play the guitar and my harmonica on one of these.  But I can't get out, I'm home
bound but I wish I could. I might even go to the music store and get a Uke. Anyway here's to everyone's own personal cup of 
tea. I like good tea. Hope yours is good too. Keep on dreaming.


----------



## Bethea (Sep 23, 2020)

I'm so sorry you're a housebound soul. It's just a shame you don't have some way to get out to go to that thrift store. Joe and I don't get out much. Never really have. We're home bodies and that's alright. It's like having our own little island. Have a good day and enjoy your tea.


----------



## drifter (Sep 23, 2020)

Oh, don’t mind me, I’m only letting off steam. I’ve got plenty to do. I play my harmonica
whichI I enjoy, and I have my camera which I play around with from time to time. I eat well.
I read two or three books a week. In fact, I spent most of the day yesterday reading a novel.
Finished it last night just after midnight. Started another but have only read the prologue
and part of the first chapter.

Rain has stopped. Maybe the sun will come out. If not, I’ll still enjoy a cloudy, closed in day.
Why do I write this nonsense you might wonder. I write because I want a small part of the 
world to know I exist.


----------



## drifter (Sep 23, 2020)

I want a gal just like the gal that married dear old dad.


----------



## Bethea (Sep 23, 2020)

We enjoy reading too. We went into town to see if the second hand store was open. They started taking donations again so we put our face coverings on and went in to look for books to stock up on for this winter.


----------



## drifter (Sep 24, 2020)

I used to browse books at the second hand stores every few weeks. And occasionally
I’d buy two or three cups because I break so many washing dishes.


----------



## drifter (Sep 24, 2020)

Now however I need large print. I used to read adventure and spy novels and mystery books 
but now I mostly read westerns. I have been reading them a long time. When I was twelve 
years old, my uncle visited us because he was working nearby. When he was leaving that
early Sunday morn, he reached behind the seat of the truck of his truck and pulled out a 
paperback western. He said, “I just finished this book, you might enjoy it, too. I don’t remember
the  story But I remember the author. It was Ernest Haycock. I have been reading them since
that time.


----------



## drifter (Sep 24, 2020)

I said goodbye to one forum tonight. Now I am going to bed and read my book.


----------



## Bethea (Sep 24, 2020)

Hope you sleep well. I think Joe's ready to do the same. We both read a variety of things. Nothing set in stone.


----------



## drifter (Sep 25, 2020)

Thank you.


----------



## drifter (Sep 26, 2020)

Last night I tried to get a shot of the moon since this is some kind of moon week.
I was not physically able to set up my tripod and camera. I have decided I will start
preparing for a night shot later this afternoon, so that at the appropriate time to night,
say around nine pm, i will go out in my wheel chair, and hopefully sight in the moon,
focus the camera, and take the shot. It is not a difficult thing at all, only difficult for me.

Already have the camera mounted on the tripod. All I need to do ia adjust the tripod
to the correct height, check all controls, make sure I can do what I want to do while
sitting in the wheel chair in the dark, get my portable oxygen in place, then go out tonight with
my small flashlight and focus the way I want to focus then snap the shutter. Hopefully,
I will get a decent photo.

If mission is accomplished I will post the photo in the photography section and then
post it here. If not successful I will mention it no more and go on to another subject,
Like fall leaves,

or...


Warthogs.


----------



## drifter (Sep 26, 2020)

Decided not to try tonight. Monday night will be an almost full moon and the wind is blowing.
i don't feel like messing with it tonight. So guess it’ll be something else.


----------



## drifter (Sep 27, 2020)

I slept late this morning. It seems to be becoming a habit. I hope not. Generally speaking
I like to rise and shine and make my coffee and get the show on the road. It's a windy morn
with high clouds overhead. Te sun has not shown it's face. Maybe a change in weather,
cooler.

Had word from my brother Ken in Wisconsin and a picture. What one can tell is we all are
getting older. Otherwise things seem to be okay.

The sun is trying to peek through. I couldn't find a sun is trying to peek through photo so I'll
have to fall back on birds or flowers so here goes.

A faded rose from days gone by... whose stem arises from my harmonica.


----------



## drifter (Oct 8, 2020)

I'm about to start a new book. It's a western novel by R.O. Lane, one of the western authors I read. I will be carried away for a few days to
places unknown, and meet people I did not know existed. The title of this book is simply, "Hank: A Western."  I trust this author to give me a
good story. This is the fifth or the sixth book I have read by Lane. I expect to be entertained because the other books I have read have been entertaining. What more can you asked of an author?


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 9, 2020)

drifter said:


> Last night I tried to get a shot of the moon since this is some kind of moon week.
> I was not physically able to set up my tripod and camera. I have decided I will start
> preparing for a night shot later this afternoon, so that at the appropriate time to night,
> say around nine pm, i will go out in my wheel chair, and hopefully sight in the moon,
> ...


I didn't know that you needed a tripod to shoot the Moon!


----------



## drifter (Oct 10, 2020)

Two ways to look at that. One, my hands shake enough so that a moon shot is unclear, fuzzy. A tripod stills the shot, making a good photo with in the camera’s capability. Two, if you shoot at the moon with a rifle, because of wind velocity, and gravity, you are likely to miss. But with a tripod, it acts as a scatter gun, a shot gun, and will capture something, enough foryou to say, “Look what I did.”


----------



## drifter (Oct 12, 2020)

It was another good story by Lane. I also read another book by a new author. This is becoming worrisome.
I am reading so much, a book a day or day and a half. My reading budget is about to go through the roof.


----------



## drifter (Oct 14, 2020)

I 've been ill for two or three days. Don't think there will be anr more photos?
my doctor wanted to know if I'm ready to call in hospice. i'm not yet but I've been 
going through some oxygen starvation and I'm weak. don't know why i'm lying in 
bed, at rest,and my blood oxygen is 75, 73. later.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 14, 2020)

drifter said:


> I 've been ill for two or three days. Don't think there will be anr more photos?
> my doctor wanted to know if I'm ready to call in hospice. i'm not yet but I've been
> going through some oxygen starvation and I'm weak. don't know why i'm lying in
> bed, at rest,and my blood oxygen is 75, 73. later.


@drifter I hope you'll start feeling better very soon! You're in my prayers.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 14, 2020)

drifter said:


> I 've been ill for two or three days. Don't think there will be anr more photos?
> my doctor wanted to know if I'm ready to call in hospice. i'm not yet but I've been
> going through some oxygen starvation and I'm weak. don't know why i'm lying in
> bed, at rest,and my blood oxygen is 75, 73. later.


I hope this is just a passing setback, and you will soon be feeling much better soon.
Keeping you in my thoughts (( Hugs ))


----------



## drifter (Oct 19, 2020)

Feel weak but then again, feel something like royalty. My gorgeous roommate
served me coffee then breakfast, in bed.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 19, 2020)

Drifter, I will pray for you too.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 19, 2020)

drifter said:


> Feel weak but then again, feel something like royalty. My gorgeous roommate
> served me coffee then breakfast, in bed.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 4, 2020)

drifter said:


> I 've been ill for two or three days. Don't think there will be anr more photos?
> my doctor wanted to know if I'm ready to call in hospice. i'm not yet but I've been
> going through some oxygen starvation and I'm weak. don't know why i'm lying in
> bed, at rest,and my blood oxygen is 75, 73. later.


Love ya mister. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## drifter (Nov 6, 2020)

Yep, feeling better. Went through an Ice storm, with two days of freezing rain and a five day power outage. No heat, no fire, coffee maker did not work, had an oxygen failure. Almost the worst experience I can remember, but I have recovered and I'm good to. Feeling good.

I lost my last brother yesterday morning. He died in Wisconsin. He was four and a half years younger than me.


----------



## drifter (Nov 6, 2020)

Okay, going to change my outfit (avatar) put on some clean clothes and act like somebody. @MaciKs, up in the Kansas City area, I hope you are feeling better. You are probably working but sending good vibes your way. Thanks to all who may have wished me well.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 6, 2020)

drifter said:


> Yep, feeling better. Went through an Ice storm, with two days of freezing rain and a five day power outage. No heat, no fire, coffee maker did not work, had an oxygen failure. Almost the worst experience I can remember, but I have recovered and I'm good to. Feeling good.
> 
> I lost my last brother yesterday morning. He died in Wisconsin. He was four and a half years younger than me.


Sorry about the loss of your brother Drifter.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 6, 2020)

Sorry to hear about your brother, @drifter .  You have our condolences.  Good to see your back!


----------



## drifter (Nov 6, 2020)

One of the first things I did whn the power outage was over and I recovered was buy a perculator from Amazon. During the outage we made coffee but sometie it was weak, sometime strong, and always a hassle with no electricity. The phone was al;so out. In fact, some  people here in Norman and in OKC are still with out power here nine days out.


----------



## drifter (Nov 6, 2020)

Okay I know everyone is tired of hearing bad news. I'm going out right now and hunt up some of the good stuff. Stand by.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 6, 2020)

drifter said:


> Yep, feeling better. Went through an Ice storm, with two days of freezing rain and a five day power outage. No heat, no fire, coffee maker did not work, had an oxygen failure. Almost the worst experience I can remember, but I have recovered and I'm good to. Feeling good.
> 
> I lost my last brother yesterday morning. He died in Wisconsin. He was four and a half years younger than me.


My condolences on the loss of your brother, drifter.
You certainly have been put through the mill lately. I'm glad to hear you are feeling better.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 6, 2020)

drifter said:


> Okay I know everyone is tired of hearing bad news. I'm going out right now and hunt up some of the good stuff. Stand by.


----------



## C'est Moi (Nov 6, 2020)

@drifter-- So sorry to hear of your brother's death.   My sincerest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## drifter (Nov 6, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> @drifter-- So sorry to hear of your brother's death.   My sincerest condolences to you and your family.





C'est Moi said:


> Thanks.


----------



## drifter (Nov 6, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Sorry about the loss of your brother Drifter.


Thank you.


----------



## drifter (Nov 6, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> Sorry to hear about your brother, @drifter .  You have our condolences.  Good to see your back!
> 
> View attachment 132231


Thanks.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 6, 2020)

Sorry about your brother. I'm doing ok. It's been a long day. One I don't care to repeat. I'm working on the thanksgiving meal I'm cooking for myself for tomorrow. Likely the only chance I'll get.

Glad to hear you're ok. Doesn't the city have some sort of plan to keep power to people on oxygen? That's scary. I can't imagine 5 days with no coffee. Someone would surely be harmed here. LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 6, 2020)

*HUGS*


----------



## drifter (Nov 6, 2020)

Pinky said:


> My condolences on the loss of your brother, drifter.
> You certainly have been put through the mill lately. I'm glad to hear you are feeling better.


Thanks, Pinky.


----------



## Jules (Nov 6, 2020)

You’ve had some very difficult times in the past few weeks.  My sympathies for the loss of your brother.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 6, 2020)

My sincere condolences on the loss your brother, @drifter


----------



## drifter (Nov 7, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> My sincere condolences on the loss your brother, @drifterView attachment 132297


Thank you. Pam.


----------



## drifter (Nov 11, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Sorry about your brother. I'm doing ok. It's been a long day. One I don't care to repeat. I'm working on the thanksgiving meal I'm cooking for myself for tomorrow. Likely the only chance I'll get.
> Thanks.
> 
> Glad to hear you're ok. Doesn't the city have some sort of plan to keep power to people on oxygen? That's scary. I can't imagine 5 days with no coffee. Someone would surely be harmed here. LOL


I don't know what they do. I'm not registered with them because it is such a hassle. Never thought I'd need anyone, but there are people  s tilll with out


MarciKS said:


> *HUGS*


Hugs back to ya, Ms MarciKS.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 11, 2020)

How are you doing today drifter?


----------



## drifter (Nov 12, 2020)

Getting along. You’ve got a bright, new avatar.


----------



## drifter (Nov 12, 2020)

Got a letter from my granddaughter in Italy. She's disappointed she can't move around Europe more due to the 
Virus. She and her mother did go to the beach with friends. She did say she was enjoying vising with her Italian
family but missed us knowing we were an ocean apart. 

She told me about three old film cameras her other grandfather had before he died recently and said she was 
trying to figure out how they worked. She said she was painting some and reading and had recently spent a small 
amount of her "çleaning lady money," shopping.

She wished us a happy Veterans Day and said she missed us and loved us dearly. She is seventeen years old and 
is learning to spread her wings. She has a good command of our language and is fluent in both Italian and Spanish.
I've always thought of her as an old soul, wise beyond her years. She always stays in touch. A sweet girl.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 12, 2020)

drifter said:


> Got a letter from my granddaughter in Italy. She's disappointed she can't move around Europe more due to the
> Virus. She and her mother did go to the beach with friends. She did say she was enjoying vising with her Italian
> family but missed us knowing we were an ocean apart.
> 
> ...


She sounds so nice and smart too. Was she born in Italy? I'm so happy you got that letter.


----------



## drifter (Nov 12, 2020)

@RadishRose, No she was born in Norman, OK. Her mother was born in Italy. She and my son met in Seville, Spain, both there on a scholarship. She from Potensa, Italy; he
from Lubbock, TX. Granddaughter has graduated high school, her brother is a junior at Oklahoma University, plays in the OU Band, and is majoring in Mathmatics.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 12, 2020)

drifter said:


> @RadishRose, No she was born in Norman, OK. Her mother was born in Italy. She and my son met in Seville, Spain, both there on a scholarship. She from Potensa, Italy; he
> from Lubbock, TX. Granddaughter has graduated high school, her brother is a junior at Oklahoma University, plays in the OU Band, and is majoring in Mathmatics.


Thanks. You spoke of them before, but I got confused. Nothing new, Hah.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 12, 2020)

drifter said:


> Getting along. You’ve got a bright, new avatar.


I'm always dabbling with avatars. I have little else to do. Glad you're ok.


----------



## drifter (Nov 12, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Thanks. You spoke of them before, but I got confused. Nothing new, Hah.


 Cheers.



MarciKS said:


> I'm always dabbling with avatars. I have little else to do. Glad you're ok.


Don’t we all.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 12, 2020)

that one you have on is cute.


----------



## drifter (Nov 13, 2020)

Cute! cute? That old man is serious in his demeanor, thoughtful as the founding fathers, more wealthy that the hobo in younders
frieght car, and you say cute. Why thank you for the compliment.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 13, 2020)

Good morning Mr.


----------



## drifter (Nov 15, 2020)

Good morning, Ms Marci.


----------



## drifter (Nov 17, 2020)

Had a cousin die from the Covid-19 Virus last weekend in Arkansas. His daughter and son in law taking care of him, not knowing his illness was covid, also have the virus. Another daughter is in quarantine.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 17, 2020)

Sorry to hear this Drifter. You stay safe.


----------



## drifter (Nov 17, 2020)

It's how it goes.


----------



## drifter (Nov 17, 2020)

The VA quit billing Veterans for medication in March this year. Today I got a bill from them through October. It was for $889.00. Thay said
this amount was not due until January but I would need to pay up this amount plus anything the pharmacy shipped me for November 
and December.  I wish they had kept billing by the month but they did this because of the Virus as they felt some would be hurt finanancially
by the Virus. However that amount is for both my roommate and myself. That averages out to a hundred and twenty-seven buck a month for the both of us. I suppose that's not too bad to keep us alive. I'm not complaining but I was hoping it would be less.


----------



## drifter (Nov 17, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Good morning Mr.


Mister Strogymeister, the name is Strogymeister.


----------



## drifter (Nov 17, 2020)

Jules said:


> You’ve had some very difficult times in the past few weeks.  My sympathies for the loss of your brother.


Yes, well thanks for your coment and welcome to the forum. I'm bumfuzzled by that N of 49 though.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 17, 2020)

What's a Strogymeister? 

You may address me as Queen of the Hairnets.


----------



## Jules (Nov 17, 2020)

drifter said:


> I'm bumfuzzled by that N of 49 though.


The 49th Parallel.  

From Wikipedia.  ’Roughly 2,030 kilometres (1,260 mi)[1] of the Canada–United States border was designated to follow the 49th parallel from British Columbia to Manitoba on the Canadaside, and from Washington to Minnesota on the U.S. side, more specifically from the Strait of Georgia to the Lake of the Woods. This international border was specified in the Anglo-American Convention of 1818 and the Oregon Treaty of 1846, though survey markers placed in the 19th century cause the border to deviate from the 49th parallel by up to tens of meters.’

A few small areas are south of the 49th and even though they can only be accessed via Canada, they are in the US. Right now they’re landlocked during Covid restriction.   See Point Roberts Washington.

Now I’ve learned a new word, bumfuzzled.  I can hardly wait it use it in conversation.  I’m not kidding, I want to use it.  Thanks.


----------



## drifter (Nov 17, 2020)

@Jules, I’m sure you have enlightened me but not sure I know much more than I did.
No matter, you have told me what you want me to know. Mucho gracious.


----------



## Jules (Nov 17, 2020)

\

Maybe this map will help a little.


----------



## drifter (Nov 17, 2020)

Jules said:


> View attachment 133954  \
> 
> Maybe this map will help a little.


Thanks.


----------



## drifter (Nov 22, 2020)

As I age I think more and more of this old couple.


They Don't Live Here No More

Once upon a time two old people lived in an old house on a street of many old houses. The old house was not a fine house or even a good house, it was just a house with some cracks in the ceiling, with windows that had stood too many tests of time against driving rains and high winds and dust storms and now suffered warped panes and rain rot and looked out upon the world in a state of dilapidation.

The once stately doors crinkled and squeaked and one had the impression they could hardly stand upright. The roof's shingles curled at the edges and some were missing and the outside paint resembled not paint at all but thousands of tiny brown leaves stuck on its walls to hide its embarrassment.

Inside the old couple greatly resembled the house where they had lived so long. They both used canes which they used to tap their way around the house, arising early they tapped their way to the kitchen, there to make the morning coffee and a solitary piece of toast for each. For many years they had eaten oatmeal with their toast and in the years of plenty they often had a strip or two of bacon to supplement their breakfast but that was long ago for the years of plenty never came around anymore. Now they were simply old grand-parents.

But it was a day of joy for word had come to them that their son and daughter-in-law and two grand children were coming for a visit. It had been a whole year. My, how the grand children must have grown, they said to each other in their excitement and anticipation.

They changed the linen on the guest room bed and tided up the bathroom and placed a glass and bottled water on the vanity for convenience and a vase of flowers from their garden on the dresser and dusted and cleaned, their canes tapping happily all bout the house as preparations were made for the coming guests.

At last the appointed time arrived and their children and grand children pulled up in their driveway. They tapped their way out onto the porch to greet the new arrivals. It was indeed a happy reunion.

Grandmother, after shopping for the anticipated visit, prepared an evening meal of fried chicken, green beans, scalloped potatoes, yeast rolls and iced tea. And in the oven, two homemade chocolate pies. Grandfather thought this a scrumptious meal and wished guests would come around more often so grandmother would have cause to prepare such a meal.

They all sat around the dinner table in their pleasant faces and with their gentle voices and talked of meals past and recalled memories of growing up in this place.

Now these times have become memories. The old house is silent. The grandparents don’t live here anymore. They have moved off life’s stage, first one, then the other, ancestors now, on their long, silent march into history.


----------



## drifter (Nov 22, 2020)

I couldn't make heads or tails of the Sports section on this Forum but doesn't matter.
All I wanted to say is that Alabama beat Kentucky, Georgia beat Mike Leach's Mississippi
State Team, Number nineteen Northwestern won over number ten Wisconsin, Oregon
remained unbeaten and my little home town team who was 0-2 at the start of the season,
beat #14 Oklahoma State, in an annual game we refer to as Bedlam.


----------



## drifter (Nov 27, 2020)

Last night, cousins  wife died of the Virus. It can be haard on the older population.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2020)

So sorry to hear this Drifter.

BTW The story yu wrote about the Grandparents although ended sadly, was well written and I could just picture them cleaning and cooking. Thanks.

Please stay safe.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 27, 2020)

drifter said:


> Last night, cousins  wife died of the Virus. It can be haard on the older population.


Please accept my condolences, may she Rest In Peace 
@drifter


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 11, 2020)

Oh @drifter? Where have you been Mr? Are you doing ok?


----------



## drifter (Dec 11, 2020)

Hey, Marci up on north central Kansas I be down here just below you.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 11, 2020)

You doing ok sweet man?


----------



## drifter (Dec 11, 2020)

A okay..


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 12, 2020)

Glad to hear it. *Hugs*


----------



## drifter (Dec 12, 2020)

Hugs back to you, working girl.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 12, 2020)

What have you been up to?


----------



## drifter (Dec 12, 2020)

Just hanging out.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 12, 2020)

Me too. Hope tomorrow will be a lovely day for you.


----------



## drifter (Dec 12, 2020)

Sure it will be. Suppsed to have snow. It's ok as long as we don't have a power outage.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 12, 2020)

Hope not for your sake.


----------



## drifter (Dec 13, 2020)

There's two to three inches on the ground. How much did you get?
It's quit here now but supposed to have more later. Only thirty-two 
degrees so this won't last long unless it get's colder. You stay warm up there.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 14, 2020)

We didn't get any here. A light dusting one night but that was all. It was 17 degrees last night.


----------



## drifter (Dec 14, 2020)

That's too cold for my comfort. Twenty ddgrees here at seven-thirty this
A.M. Out my back window I am watching a black and white cat lying in 
the sun in front of the bamboo. For a while she moved deeper into the 
bamboo in the shade and lay for a while. Now the cat iis leaving my yard
by way of a hole in the fence back in the corner of the yard, a hole I can 
not see due to the bamboo but I know it is there for in times past I have 
crawled in there myself.

According to the national weather bureau or whatever it is now called, 
we got slightly less than two inches of snow here in my little community.
I could have sworn we got more but then who am I to argue with an 
expert organization whose business it is to tell me such things.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 15, 2020)

We got a dusting of snow today and it's supposed to be 20 degrees tonight.


----------



## drifter (Dec 15, 2020)

2"again today. Low tonight 21.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 15, 2020)

Bundle up. *hugs*


----------



## drifter (Dec 16, 2020)

Shot some pool in Colby, Kansas when I was sixteen. Worked in the wheat harvest from Texas to Canada
when I was sixteen. Was guest of honor and speaker at open house in Colby when I was thirty. Did the hiring 
for a large manufacturing plant in Colby when I was thirty. Western Kansas was my domain cause I'm from 
the western part of the puzzle.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 16, 2020)

I've always lived in KS. I was in Central KS most of my life. I had no intentions of moving but was forced to in order to survive.


----------



## drifter (Dec 16, 2020)

The last western novel I read was anchored in Wichita, Kansas 
about a traveling nurse. In fact I haven't finished it yet. She did 
perform surgery on a doctor she was helping out after he was
shot.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 16, 2020)

I think KS is pretty.


----------



## drifter (Dec 16, 2020)

I'm sure it is. I'm only familiar with western Kansas. I went up through
eastern Kansas one time on vacation. I didn't have a destination in mind
until I got out of Kansas and went over to St Louis and on up to Wisconsin.
Also worked in Nebraska, Grand Island west. I have found all parts the USA
are pretty country, mostly fine people and a few old sore heads like myself.
But mostly peope all over have similar goals, want much the same things, 
and are quite friendly if given the chance.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 16, 2020)

I've been to Grand Island Neb. and I was in Oklahoma but I forget where we were. I think it was a campsite in Grand Lake. Huge roaches!


----------



## drifter (Dec 16, 2020)

Ok, later. I've got a novel to finish and a nap to take and 
I must find something else to read when I finish what I'm
reading, which is no easy chore. Take care your self. It's 
a jungle out there. Drifting along with the tumbling tumble 
weed.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 16, 2020)

Take it easy Drifter!


----------



## drifter (Dec 16, 2020)

Ok, been nice talking to you.


----------



## drifter (Dec 17, 2020)

Knocked my glasses off the night stand beside my bed last night.
Had a heck of a time finding them this morning. Had to get down
on my knees and look under the bed. Finally found them under
some electrical cable under the bed and behind a control box. And
a faint light can be seen under the bed on a dark night. Anyway 
finally found then had dtrouble getting up on my feet. Mickey Mouse.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 17, 2020)

drifter said:


> Knocked my glasses off the night stand beside my bed last night.
> Had a heck of a time finding them this morning. Had to get down
> on my knees and look under the bed. Finally found them under
> some electrical cable under the bed and behind a control box. And
> ...


Well it's good you found them and didn't get hurt!


----------



## drifter (Dec 17, 2020)

Yeah, @RadishRose, it was good to find them and and them unbroken.

You know we had three days of snow and I never once
thought of my camera. But you must be used to snow
in your part of the world.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 17, 2020)

drifter said:


> Yeah, @RadishRose, it was good to find them and and them unbroken.
> 
> You know we had three days of snow and I never once
> thought of my camera. But you must be used to snow
> in your part of the world.


yes I am. We had a big storm over night last night/this morning.

I was visiting once in OK when they had an ice storm. Walmart emptied bags of bird seed all over the parking lot. Nobody had any sand or salt ready- it was a surprise.


----------



## drifter (Dec 17, 2020)

@RadishRose 
I lived most of my life in Texas. It has always been said, one county in your
part of the world has more-snow removal equipment and more sand than the whole state
of Texas? Certainly true for Oklahoma.


----------



## drifter (Dec 17, 2020)

We had an-ice storm a few months ago and as a result, a power outage. 
I was with out for five days, but some ten or twelve households were
with out power for almost three weeks. Can you imagine or maybe you can.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 17, 2020)

I like your current avatar behind the camera. You look like a celebrity "Man With A Camera" going around snapping candid shots for National Geographic.

Hah! I almost said Life Magazine.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 17, 2020)

drifter said:


> We had an-ice storm a few months ago and as a result, a power outage.
> I was with out for five days, but some ten or twelve households were
> with out power for almost three weeks. Can you imagine or maybe you can.


Yes, we went through one a few years ago. a week without power but I was still working then. My office  had a gym and showers thank goodness but some people were out  2 weeks I heard.

Ice is terrible. I could even hear tree branches cracking and falling outside.


----------



## drifter (Dec 17, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I like your current avatar behind the camera. You look like a celebrity "Man With A Camera" going around snapping candid shots for National Geographic.
> 
> Hah! I almost said Life Magazine.





RadishRose said:


> I like your current avatar behind the camera. You look like a celebrity "Man With A Camera" going around snapping candid shots for National Geographic.
> 
> Hah! I almost said Life Magazine.


Thanks. I have a copy of  "The Bestof Life" dated 1973, here in my office.


----------



## drifter (Dec 27, 2020)

deleted this topic.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 28, 2020)

drifter said:


> deleted this topic.


I don't know why. I found it touching. I understand because my dad goes through similar stuff. *Hugs*


----------



## drifter (Dec 28, 2020)

Not an appropriate subject.


----------



## drifter (Dec 29, 2020)

watching college playoff's, #21 Oklahoma state  vs #18 Miami. The Lord willing and the ice stays away I will watch later tonight Texas and Colorado.


----------



## drifter (Jan 1, 2021)

Friday afternoon wife fell half in and half out of the garage. She called to me for, she thought, about
thirty minutes. I heard what sounded like a girl calling out but thought it was something on tv. Finally
got up to see what my wife was watching. She wasn’t. I hard her crying in. the garage. She couldn’t
giet up but had crawled and walked on her knees to my walker, couldn’t pull her self up. She was
caught on the walker. Some how the walker frame had been pulled over her left leg, her clothes
caught on the right side of the walker causing her weight to to be resting on her leg and her artificial
right knee.

I could not pick her nor ease her pain, I hurt her more trying to gut her up. By then I was so short
of breath I could not move. She suggest I go for our neighbor for help. As soon as I could move
went for my portable oxygen but was too short of breath. I tried to call my neighbor but couldn’t
find his number. I called my son and went back out and triedto take some pressure off my wife’s
leg and knee. She was hurt and hurting all this time. My son arrived picked her up. got her in the
house, bandaged her hand, checked for other injuries again and took care of things.

Meanwhile I sat in the garage in a wheelchair unable yet to move. It was a nightmare. I thought
I could do more than I can. My son brought in dinner. Later in the evening I helped her to the 
bathroom and to bed. This morning I used a desk chair to move about today. She's much 
better but has trouble walking. Together we made breakfast. I feel so bad because I was/am
useless in an emergency. She is dozing now in front of the TV in her chair. I sit nearby in case
she needs anything


----------



## Pinky (Jan 1, 2021)

drifter said:


> Friday afternoon wife fell half in and half out of the garage. She called to me for, she thought, about
> thirty minutes. I heard what sounded like a girl calling out but thought it was something on tv. Finally
> got up to see what my wife was watching. She wasn’t. I hard her crying in. the garage. She couldn’t
> giet up but had crawled and walked on her knees to my walker, couldn’t pull her self up. She was
> ...


Could you post your neighbour's phone number of your fridge? Do you have a cellphone? Put your neighbour's # in it.

I'm relieved your wife is okay .. and you as well.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 1, 2021)

My goodness @drifter , how unfortunate!

Maybe your wife should get a cane or a walker, too. Is she doing any physical therapy for that knee?

Don't feel so bad, you did what you could and no one can do anymore than that. Now you're there, watching over her.


----------



## drifter (Jan 1, 2021)

Everything cool now. Nothing broken. Wife getting around by sitting in her office chair with out arms.
Together we cooked a couple of breakfasts, she telling me how and she helping. Awoke to a winter
wonderland this morning. Only about four xinches of snow but how itchanges the decor.



Pinky said:


> Could you post your neighbour's phone number of your fridge? Do you have a cellphone? Put your neighbour's # in it.
> 
> I'm relieved your wife is okay .. and you as well.


After it was all over I found it and as it turned out they were all gone. I don't have a cell phone. I've been thinking
of getting one but when you can't get out and look, well, I've just been putting it off. Wife didn't want want to spend
the money one. Well, you know how it is, you keedp putting thing thing things off.


RadishRose said:


> My goodness @drifter , how unfortunate!
> 
> Maybe your wife should get a cane or a walker, too. Is she doing any physical therapy for that knee?
> 
> Don't feel so bad, you did what you could and no one can do anymore than that. Now you're there, watching over her.


Yes she has a cane and we both use the same walker outside. She didn't have her cane. You know, you think you can do things
and don't expect to fall or have anything out of the ordinary happen. We bothj have resolved we don't have any business trying
to do some of the things we attempt. We lucked out. It could have been much worse.


Pretty but cold. Gotta go get a pizza out of the freezer. Cheers.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 1, 2021)

Maybe it's time to get a cell phone that you can carry around with you. Or maybe a Life Alert that you can wear. Compare the costs. Maybe even walkies-talkies..?


----------



## drifter (Jan 1, 2021)

I was wrong on the amount of snow we got. It was seven inches,  
instead of four.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 1, 2021)

@drifter .. I have an inexpensive retro-style Nokia that costs me less then $10 per month. No internet connection. It is for emergencies only. Please consider getting a phone. Through Roger's, I get 12 months for $100.00. I was buying $10 per month, but this deal is better! They top it up automatically and send me a text message.


----------



## drifter (Jan 4, 2021)

We're all doing good now health-wise. However I have really messed up my online banking. The online people don't recognize me anymore. They've given me so many passwords I don't think they can keep up with them. I can't. Now they no longer recognize my account, my email. I've had a long-in name change and amlocked out of my account. You can't talked to online banking. They have set ways and set forms to fill lout such as passwords, comfiorm email address, Long-in name or number. According to these experts, I no longer exist. I am so frustrated, my stomache is in such a knot. Don't mind me, nobody else does.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 4, 2021)

drifter said:


> We're all doing good now health-wise. However I have really messed up my online banking. The online people don't recognize me anymore. They've given me so many passwords I don't think they can keep up with them. I can't. Now they no longer recognize my account, my email. I've had a long-in name change and amlocked out of my account. You can't talked to online banking. They have set ways and set forms to fill lout such as passwords, comfiorm email address, Long-in name or number. According to these experts, I no longer exist. I am so frustrated, my stomache is in such a knot. Don't mind me, nobody else does.


@drifter .. Is your bank close enough to home to go in? I know you have health-issues that restrict your activity. Surely, someone at your branch can advise? Have you written down any of the previous passwords? I wish I could help


----------



## drifter (Jan 4, 2021)

Pinky said:


> @drifter .. Is your bank close enough to home to go in? I know you have health-issues that restrict your activity. Surely, someone at your branch can advise? Have you written down any of the previous passwords? I wish I could help


I wrote them all down. I write everything down. No-one in the credit union I can talk to now. I tried to call them. No one available today. I’ll get it straighten out eventually. I have let myself get frustrated. I’ll get over it. Thanks @Pinky .


----------



## drifter (Jan 5, 2021)

This morning, after the bank saying they had it fixed, it didn't work.
Online software doesn't recognize my account. I asked my son who
is also on my account, to have the bank remove me from their online
banking system and to mail me a monthly statement.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 5, 2021)

drifter said:


> This morning, after the bank saying they had it fixed, it didn't work.
> Online software doesn't recognize my account. I asked my son who
> is also on my account, to have the bank remove me from their online
> banking system and to mail me a monthly statement.


Then, does that mean your son can't access the account online either? It doesn't take care of your problem


----------



## drifter (Jan 6, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Then, does that mean your son can't access the account online either? It doesn't take care of your problem


No, he’s a co-signer. I made him so when I joined this credit union almost ten years ago. It’ll be okay.


----------



## drifter (Jan 6, 2021)

I have been trying to read in order to keep from watching televsion but I am having problems
following the lead charactor because I am he and his actions make me fearful because of actual
present day laws. It has been hard to seperate this fictional book from actual reality. This dont usually happen when I read.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 6, 2021)

drifter said:


> I have been trying to read in order to keep from watching televsion but I am having problems
> following the lead charactor because I am he and his actions make me fearful because of actual
> present day laws. It has been hard to seperate this fictional book from actual reality. This dont usually happen when I read.


It must be a good book, then @drifter


----------



## drifter (Jan 7, 2021)

It is a good book. And now I have a question. I want a Crocpot,a small one but large enough to cook a chuck roast
or other small roast. I live in a small house. A larrge refrigarator would look oiut of place. Looking at crocpots they seem to 
come in so many quart size. I don't have a lot of cabinet space and it would feed only two people. What size woud I need.
a four quart? I could use some advice before I spend my money.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 7, 2021)

I think a lot of the advertised crock-pots would tell you what the capacity is for specific size roasts .. you just have to look. Sorry I can't be of more help. Haven't used one for years.


----------



## drifter (Jan 9, 2021)

Everybody take good care; its aa jungle out there.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 9, 2021)

drifter said:


> It is a good book. And now I have a question. I want a Crocpot,a small one but large enough to cook a chuck roast
> or other small roast. I live in a small house. A larrge refrigarator would look oiut of place. Looking at crocpots they seem to
> come in so many quart size. I don't have a lot of cabinet space and it would feed only two people. What size woud I need.
> a four quart? I could use some advice before I spend my money.


Drifter--I have a 3.5 qt Cuisinart crock pot that is plenty big enough for cooking for 2.  It handles a chuck roast just fine.  I'd say either a 3 or 4 qt will work fine for you.  Mine is oval shaped if that makes a difference to you.


----------



## drifter (Feb 7, 2021)

I slept late this morning. Got up at ten a.m. Wife had coffee ready, I poured-us a cup.
She said our son had called and was bringing donuts shortly. He did, three glazed and three chocolate covered. The day has started off good. we will have a late lunch before the super bowl. Rib eye steaks, pan fried, and potatoes and onions fried together, good bread and maybe a cup of coffee and a glass of mineral water with just a touch of red raspberry syrup. Maybe a cup of ice cream at half time. It is going to be a beautiful day.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 7, 2021)

drifter said:


> I slept late this morning. Got up at ten a.m. Wife had coffee ready, I poured-us a cup.
> She said our son had called and was bringing donuts shortly. He did, three glazed and three chocolate covered. The day has started off good. we will have a late lunch before the super bowl. Rib eye steaks, pan fried, and potatoes and onions fried together, good bread and maybe a cup of coffee and a glass of mineral water with just a touch of red raspberry syrup. Maybe a cup of ice cream at half time. It is going to be a beautiful day.


Sounds like an excellent day, Drifter.


----------



## drifter (Feb 7, 2021)

C'est Moi said:


> Sounds like an excellent day, Drifter.


lt was. what happened to the other forum today?


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 7, 2021)

Too bad the Chiefs lost.


----------



## drifter (Feb 7, 2021)

That's the way the wind blows some days Marci.


----------



## ddd11 (Feb 7, 2021)

drifter said:


> Dear Diary, I got a pedicare this afternoon. I can no longer cut my toe nails. The last time i tried I
> snipped one toe pretty good. I couldn't feel the nip and didn't know until blood was dripping on the
> floor. I went to a doctor a couple of times.. He charged the hound out of me. Cheaper to go to a
> medicare place. They do a good job.
> ...


Hi,. I have an opinion to share. I think that acupuncture work is fantastic. I was a massage therapist for 20 yrs. I did lots of work with the tsubo's (the points used in Chinese Meridian Acupuncture) without the needles, it is called acupressure. I also would receive treatments 2-3 times monthly. It is what allowed me to continue massage work.


----------



## drifter (Feb 7, 2021)

Welcome aboard. I have had accupressure.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 7, 2021)

drifter said:


> lt was. what happened to the other forum today?


Beats me.  I hope it's back tomorrow.


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 7, 2021)

@drifter have you organised to get a cell phone even if just for emergencies?
Such a handy thing to have and will give you peace of mind
There is a myriad of cell phones out there but get a Senior Cell Phone like this
Big numbers and easy to read and navigate around
Some have a holder which doubles as a charger too


----------



## drifter (Feb 10, 2021)

I used to try to write, not a short story, nor a novel, or any book, just short stuff 
easy to read on the internet. I did write a few things, things I had pondered and 
thought of with favor. Some I put here, some elsewhere. I've been trying to gather 
them together in one place. Some of them I have. Some are lost to me forever, 
especially those written on an old English Forum called "Get Writing." But that's 
water under under the bridge.

I'm trying to get my mind organized again so hat I might put together some ideas
and details thaat make up a story as in fiction. Half truth and half fact, along with 
some experiences that when put together would make a suitable article, not 
necessarily to please a reader but something to keep one's mind plausible and 
stable, and as free as possible from dimentia so that those around me or engaging 
me in some fashion, one might even say his mind is still sharp and his personality
steady and ongoing, be cause he reads and he wrote clearly, the result no doubt
of a clear mind. So I have decided to again give it a whirl and see what comes out.

Forgive me if I start with something already written as in this short, short.



Mexicano Pistoleers

He walked down the dusty street from the livery to the saloon The dust whirled in the street. His hand rested on the butt of his gun which rested in his Mexican styled holster. The street was quite, the shops were quite. There were no horses tied off at the saloon. Where was everybody? Watching him from behind dusty windows, no doubt. This was like a dozen towns he knew from Dodge City to Tombstone. He had been running knowing a posse was on his trail.

He didn’t think they were bluffing. They would eventually catch up to him. Even so he'd given them the slip. But he would run no more. Here he would make his stand. He was good, he knew it and lawmen all over knew it. They would not brace him.

It’s true he had robbed the stage and he had shot the driver and a man in the coach. The driver had a rifle on the seat with him and he picked it up. If the darn fool in the coach had not gone for that derringer he’d still be alive but he had and had died for his trouble. Something was wrong, the town was too quite. He rode into town minutes before noon. The place should be thriving. No one stirred on the street. There was no traffic. Even the saloon appeared empty.

They would come for him but let them come. He would take care of them as he had done in the past. Posses down here in southern Arizona were always a bunch of Mexican low-life being led by some sheriff who had stayed in office so long he could hardly pick up a heavy pistol. He would show them. His hand still on his gun he started for the saloon when he saw movement in the alley, a lone individual.

“Drop you gun and raise your hands, Senior, you are surrounded.”

 Surrounded? A lone man with no gun. This was a game he knew well and he crouched and pull his gun.

A dozen Mexican pistoleers cut him down.


----------



## drifter (Feb 10, 2021)

peramangkelder said:


> @drifter have you organised to get a cell phone even if just for emergencies?
> Such a handy thing to have and will give you peace of mind
> There is a myriad of cell phones out there but get a Senior Cell Phone like this
> Big numbers and easy to read and navigate around
> ...


Thanks. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 10, 2021)

drifter said:


> I used to try to write, not a short story, nor a novel, or any book, just short stuff
> easy to read on the internet. I did write a few things, things I had pondered and
> thought of with favor. Some I put here, some elsewhere. I've been trying to gather
> them together in one place. Some of them I have. Some are lost to me forever,
> ...


Hey, you're pretty darn good Drifter! I felt like I was there.


----------



## drifter (Feb 10, 2021)

Thanks RR @RadishRose.


----------



## drifter (Feb 10, 2021)

Another recently written.

The Last Dance

It was the last dance of summer. A big barn dance held annually at the ranch headquarters of Dan Daniels and his daughter, Julie.

“Daughter that’s the third dance you’ve danced with that stranger. Don’t you think you might dance with someone else? Who is he anyway?”

“Dad, his name is Luke.. I don’t know much about him but he dances wonderfully. He keeps asking me to dance and, well, he is handsome.”

“He seems to be somewhat beneath you, Julie. Look how he’s dressed, run-over boots heels, thread bare jeans, he’s a common stock hand, if he’s a job at all. You can do better than that. Look around, there’s a half dozen respectable suiters, sons of ranchers we know, waiting in line to dance with you. Find someone respectable.”

“This is the last dance of the summer, dad. You do want me to have a good time, don’t you? And, I do find him respectable.”

But she didn’t stay for the next dance. Instead she left the barn and went over to the house and into the kitchen. She got a glass of water and sat down at the table. She knew her father wanted her to marry one of the local rancher’s sons. Quite, frankly, she wouldn’t give a quarter for the whole lot of them. She wished she’d found out more about Luke. Where he worked, where he lived. He was such a tall, good looking guy. Why hadn’t they seen him around here before? She didn’t want to hurt her dad but…

“Cuse me? May I come in?”

Julie looked as Luke took a step toward the table, He said, “I didn’t want to leave with out saying good night,” and he pulled out a chair and set down beside her.

“Are you leaving,“ she asked?

“I am if you are. You see, I came down to the dance to see you.”

“I don’t think we should see each other any more. It was fun dancing with you but I don’t know anything about you, and well, there’s going to be a lot of work going on around here and I won’t have time to be socializing. So, let’s just say it was nice to know you.”

Luke got up from his chair, “Ok,” he said. and he walked around the table, pulled out a chair across from Julie, “Ok, but first, hear me out. You got any coffee around here?”

“I don’t think we have enough time for coffee and I’m not in the socializing mood.”

“ Ok, but I talk better over a cup of coffee. Here’s the deal, my neighbor has been telling me for several months all about you and that I should come down and take a gander at you. She told me about this dance. I was at a rodeo and thought since I was this close, I’d drop in for a look see. So here we are. You can asked me anything you want.“

Did you ride in the rodeo,” Julie ,asked?

“No ma’am, I’m not that good.”

“You look like you could use a payday, like a steer might have come out the winner.” Julie answered. “Who do you know whose been talking about me?”

“Sorry, she asked me not to tell.”

“Well, said Julie, if you don’t beat all. I think this conversation is over. Good night, Mr, Mr. Who are you anyway and what are you doing here at this dance, This shindig is for families who live around here, ranchers and their families. Who are you anyway? I think you should leave now.”

Well, I disagree. You see a dance is a place for a guy to eyeball all the gals and pick out one he might want to take home with him and I came here, looked around at all the pretty gals and to see if any met my specifications.

Just then the door burst open and Julie’s dad and another man came in to the room. The other man had a gun strapped around his waist and a badge pinned on his shirt. “What’s going on here Julie?”

Luke said, “ I guess this is all my doings, Mr Daniels. Louise told me I should come down and meet Ms Julie. She thought we might hit it off but I recon I’ve put my foot in my mouth one time too many.”

“Louise who,” Julie’s dad asked?

“Well, your sister, at least, she said she was. She and Tom are neighbors and she thought we might get to know each other. Truth is, I recon I come a courting but haven’t had much experience. Maybe I should go back up to Sheridan and start over.” 

“What’d you say your name was,” Julie’s dad asked?

“I didn’t say, Mr Daniels, but my name is Luke. Luke Shelby”
The sheriff spoke up, “Are you the Shelby who furnishes stock for the rodeo circuit?”

“Afraid I’m guilty, Sheriff,” Luke said. “Guess I’d better be off. Long drive back to Sheridan.”

“Don’t rush off, Luke, we’ve a spare bedroom and it’d be total nonsense to make that drive back tonight. Didn’t mean to be abrupt but I like to know who Julie is seeing. But anyone my sister approves of is worth another look. You two going back for the last dance?” he asked as he and the sheriff left the kitchen.

Julie stood up and took his hand, “Come with me.” 

Luke stood, “I’ve got to get back, Julie, but I want to see again.” He gazed up and down her slender frame. “You’re a good looking, long legged gal.” 

He put his arms around her and pulled her close. “You save that last dance for me, you hear?” He kissed her lightly on her lips, and was gone.


----------



## Dana (Feb 10, 2021)

drifter said:


> Another recently written.
> 
> The Last Dance
> 
> ...



Love it


----------



## drifter (Feb 11, 2021)

Stay warm everyone. Gotta go!


----------



## drifter (Feb 16, 2021)

Looks likethe snow has ended, gone northeast leaving some ten inches on the ground here. The wind is calm and the sun iis trying to come out. Three degree s out. Our rolling blackouts have started. I ex pect that will happen up and down the midwest from the gulf coast to the Canadian border. I've got on an extra llayer of clothes, waiting for the sunshine and warmer days.


----------



## drifter (Feb 17, 2021)

Beginning to warm up. 21 degrees today, willo be warmer tomorrow. Been reading a lot. Ebooks from the library', mostly but today I bought 
three kindle books from Amazon. Like most everyone else I 'm tired of winter, tired of this pandemic.. Sometime life is fun, sometime its a 
pain.


----------



## drifter (Feb 20, 2021)

Deleted.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## drifter (Feb 27, 2021)

That's a good one. I'd forgotten about that song. It is also a good place to close up shop
and close out this diary for a while. Thanks everyone.


----------



## drifter (Apr 4, 2021)

A new day from here forward


----------



## drifter (Apr 4, 2021)

What can I say? That Willy Nelson is older than me but I am trying to outlive him. That’s right,
Willy is older by twenty six days. He’s a go getter, has been popular in music since he was eight years old, he has accomplished much in his life, Still making news in the music world, still making money. You know him, know who he is. He’s the Red Headed Stranger.

On the other hand I’m a little different. Couldn’t carry a tune in a sound proof bucket, never played a musical instrument. Never owned a bus, never paid a band to follow me around. More akin to a nobody than a music man. I’m a hired hand. Next month I will have another. This month Willy will. We’re going to be eighty-eight. Willy will still be walking out on stage, saying, “Hi, I’m
Willy Nelson and this is my guitar. ”I’ll say, hi, I’m Drifter, trying to find my way around in this
wheelchair. 

Well, that‘s the way it is. The race is on but don’t you tell Willy. He has a way about him when he sets a goal. Me, I don’t have have much get up and go. But that doesn’t mean the race is over, there’s many miles of living to go. So stay tuned. Whether you’re running a marathon or
taking a hike you never know what‘s going to happen or what great flood is behind that dike.
So I’ll see you around.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 4, 2021)

we'll be here Drifter. somebody has to wipe your wheels when you come in. *chuckles* Willy ain't got nothin on you. i never cared for his music anyway. he may out live us all. but you my friend will always be more favored in my book. if i had to choose between lunch with you or lunch with Willy...you'd be da one my friend!

hope you have a good week *hugs*


----------



## drifter (Apr 5, 2021)

Okay, Willy won. I'm withdrawing. The contest is won by Willy by default. S o,
onward and forward to the real prize which lies just over the rise, under a small
grove of trees, just off the road. What is it someone asks? Go and see. It could
be a pile of horse manure or an old torn, weather-beaten wallet containing
seven hundred pounds in gold and paper currency.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 5, 2021)

Are you going to take a look? LOL!


----------



## drifter (Apr 5, 2021)

Naw, can't spend pounds.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 5, 2021)

LOL! Would hardly be worth the roll down the street anyway would it? 

I think my squirrel friends are sad cuz I ain't been out to feed them with the bum rib.


----------



## drifter (Apr 5, 2021)

Squirrels have short memories. good-smell, but can’t remember. Feed them in a day or two when
you feel like it and they’ll not remember missing a thing.


----------



## drifter (Apr 6, 2021)

Feeling bad. Wanting to sleep all the time. Phone rang. Son calling wanting to know
if we had something to eat. He will pick up something. Washed the dishes.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 6, 2021)

drifter said:


> Feeling bad. Wanting to sleep all the time. Phone rang. Son calling wanting to know
> if we had something to eat. He will pick up something. Washed the dishes.


Don't feel bad. Your body needs the rest. My dad does the same thing. That's nice that your son is picking something up for you. I wish I lived closer to mine so I could help more but I can't even help myself at the moment. LOL


----------



## drifter (Apr 6, 2021)

Well you've got to get better or the world's going to come crumbling down.


----------



## drifter (Apr 7, 2021)

The winds were strong all day, 39 to 45 mph, down, under the patio, ripping it apart
until only a twisted metal frame is left reminding of what was and is no more under a
clear sky and gentle winds. A bird feeder sways in the breeze unmindful of yesterday’s
storm and a structure that is gone.


----------



## drifter (Apr 8, 2021)

I don’t have a cell phone but I’m having waffles for breakfast.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 8, 2021)

The waffles would be far more entertaining.


----------



## drifter (Apr 8, 2021)

Yeah???  They were pretty good. Had four. Two with pure maple syrup.
Two with raspberry preserves. A contrast in flavors. A contrast to the 
breakfast burritos I usually have.


----------



## drifter (Apr 9, 2021)

Got my second Covid shot this afternoon at the VA in OKC.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 9, 2021)

Willy's guitar is named Trigger.   Drifter, maybe it would help if you named your harmonica.  Couldn't hurt.


----------



## drifter (Apr 9, 2021)

Never heard of a harmonica with a name. But then why not. Good idea, but what?
Old Smoky? Doesn’t matter the key or the type harp, it's still, old smoky, old smoky 
   and me. Unless you have a better idea. I’m listening @Meanderer.


----------



## drifter (Apr 9, 2021)

I need to lose a few pounds. Guess eating has been my hobby is the reason. 
Will think on this and come up with a plan.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 10, 2021)

drifter said:


> Never heard of a harmonica with a name. But then why not. Good idea, but what?
> Old Smoky? Doesn’t matter the key or the type harp, it's still, old smoky, old smoky
> and me. Unless you have a better idea. I’m listening @Meanderer.


Old Smoky sounds like a grand name!


----------



## drifter (Apr 10, 2021)

Or maybe just Smoky. However I refer to harmonica you will know what I’m saying.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 11, 2021)

drifter said:


> I don’t have a cell phone but I’m having waffles for breakfast.


When you get your cell phone, you can buy a Waffle case for it!


----------



## drifter (Apr 11, 2021)

Sounds great but...
Can't see a cell phone in my future.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 11, 2021)

Drifter...trust me...cellphones are a pain. Hope you're having a good day. *Hugs*


----------



## drifter (Apr 11, 2021)

Having the best day had in weeks. Got up did the supper dishes.
Set evetrything out for breakfast, Napkins, jelly, silverware, coffee
cups. Had a breakfast burrito and piece of toast with a little
raspberry preserves spread over it. Took medicine then paid a
coupe of utility bills, did the breakfast dishes wiped up the kitchen.

Tried out a peach pie wife baked this morning. Some of that good!
Now here I sit fooling around with old smoky and my tongue
wagging thirty miles an hour.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## drifter (Apr 14, 2021)

FYI:
Louise Penny the Canadian author of the best selling New York Times mysteries
is cowriting an international thriller with Hillary Clinton. It is scheduled for an October
12 release. Louise Penny has written seventeen mystery thrillers. I have read
twelve of them. This new cowritten book will be titled, “State of Terror.”


----------



## Lara (Apr 15, 2021)

I can only imagine.


----------



## drifter (Apr 15, 2021)

What do we know about meals on wheels?


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 15, 2021)

drifter said:


> What do we know about meals on wheels?


Who Qualifies for Meals on Wheels? (informedseniorliving.com)

I believe you get one meal a day 5 days a week. Usually a noon meal. At least here in KS that's the way it's always been. Around here various places can be responsible for preparing it. I worked at hospital years ago that made and sent out meals. The drivers are volunteers. I don't know if it costs or if it's free. See what the link says and maybe reach out to a local community health dept and see if they have more info??


----------



## drifter (Apr 16, 2021)

I don't know who prepares these meals either but they do publish a menu. The cost is lper meal and depends on income less allowable deductions. Here's the Norman menu.

APRIL 2021 MENU​_This menu represents a regular diet only._
Please contact the Meals on Wheels office at (405) 321-7272 before 7:30am on any day that you do not wish to receive a meal. Thank you!

MondayTuesdayWednesdayThursdayFridayApril 5
Salisbury Steak
Mashed Potatoes with
Gravy
Cauliflower
Mixed Fruit
April 6
Tuna Salad
Croissant
Green Beans
Mixed FruitApril 7
Chicken Fried Steak
Mashed Potatoes with Gravy
Butternut Squash
Oatmeal CookieApril 8
Chicken Alfredo
with Penne Pasta
Broccoli
Cherry Cobbler
April 9
BBQ Chicken
Roll
Coleslaw
Sugar Cookie
April 12
Meatloaf
Mac & Cheese
Asparagus Cuts
CanteloupeApril 13
Sweet and Sour Chicken
Rice
Broccoli
Snickerdoodle CookieApril 14
Pasta Bake
Breadstick
Shaved Brussel Sprouts
Pineapple ChunksApril 15
Chicken Nuggets
Mashed Potato with Gravy
Yellow Squash
Peach CobblerApril 16
Breaded/Baked Pork Fritter
Mashed Sweet Potatoes
Green Beans
Apple CobblerApril 19
Pepper Steak
Rice
Zucchini
Apple SlicesApril 20
Ham
Sweet Potatoes
Green Beans
Banana PuddingApril 21
Chicken Parmesan
Bowtie Pasta & Marinara
Carrots
Canned PearsApril 22
Hamburger
Green Beans
Sugar CookieApril 23
Beef Stew
Cornbread
Mixed FruitApril 26
Pot Roast with Gravy
Potatoes and Carrots
Cornbread
BrownieApril 27
Oven Fried Chicken
Mashed Potatoes with Gravy
California Mixed Veggies
Carrot CakeApril 28
Chopped Brisket Sandwich
Potato Salad
Pineapple ChunksApril 29
Spaghetti with Meat Sauce
Broccoli
Mandarin Oranges
April 30
Chicken Pot Pie
with Biscuit Top
Candy Carrots
Lemon Bar


----------



## drifter (Apr 16, 2021)

Looks pretty dang good to me.


----------



## drifter (Apr 18, 2021)

My grandson has accepted the scholarship offer from Wisconsin University in Madison
for his advanced degree work. His major is mathematics and he will work on his Masters in
statistics.


----------



## drifter (Apr 18, 2021)

A Place For Poetry.

So how do we know
The place to go
seeking verse and rhyme

We do not know
The place to go
We are free seeking

A phrase, a word
Not normally heard
Or whispered aloud

Yes we were transported
Lifted, carried aloft 
And sat down

Not in a park
Nor in the dark
But a well lighted place

A place for poetry.


----------



## drifter (Apr 21, 2021)

Okay so I'm not poetic either. I'll just talk to myself, talk to myself about you.

I'm on another forum or two. Sometime I get so angry I don't ever want to
go back but I do. That's the thing about politics and maybe other subjects.

I've been having a world of trouble, trouble getting groceries bought and
delivered to the house. It's been quite the hassle. Of course I'm an old man
and almost everything is a hassle or more hassle than it used to be. Merely
living with another persn is more difficult.

Cooking has gotten to be a big problem. Health issues, eye sight, memory,
toothless, physically unable, mental degradation, a range of issues. Quick
to frustrate. My, my, why me, Lord? Why not? What's the right and wrong
of it? The good and bad? Maybe the whole ball of wax is unrational. If so,
then what will we write about or talk about? And why am I asking you?


----------



## drifter (Apr 21, 2021)

No, that's not true. I don't get angry. Even if I do my anger is not directed
toward anyone else. If I get angry, my anger is directed toward myself for 
even trying to communicate with someone who has no capacity to 
understand. Well enough already.


----------



## drifter (Apr 21, 2021)

Thinking about the last dance, where do I go with that. Where  do I want to go? 
I'll figure that out. And how about Smoke On The Mountain? Is  that finished or
do I want to revisit that story and maybe revise and extend the plot, maje a longer story.


----------



## drifter (Apr 21, 2021)

Down On The Border needs lots of work. Where do I want to take that? I don't see many possibilities.
Maybe I should chuck what I've written and start over. We Might Have Been Friends is a narrative that
will stand alone although a good story could have ben written from the idea. Silent March is finished. 
It will stand alone, stand one its own two feet as it were. I like it.


----------



## drifter (Apr 21, 2021)

Well, my bamboo is dying. I don't think it can ever come back. Its yellow color stands 
in contrast to all the green behind it and to the side. We'll wait and see. My bird feeders 
have been neglected. I wish I could maintain them but I can no longer fill or manage 
them. I do notice birds still stop by to check them out. Yesterday a pair of black and 
white and yellow bird stopped by. I don't know what they were other than I haven't seen 
any like them around before. It will be something I miss being involved with. The neighbor's
 grey and white cat is lounging in my back yard. She's a pretty thing. She hales from
Waxahache in east Texas. Don't know if  she has an accent. Some of those texans do you know.


----------



## drifter (Apr 21, 2021)

We had Pizza for supper tonight, one of those thin crusted six cheese pizzas
that turned into a tv pizza. You know what a tv pizza is, I’m sure. If not it is a 
pizza you place in the oven and then go sit down in front of the tv to watch till 
your pizza is done. You get interested in the tv program and forget the pizza
until the crust is too hard to eat and about the only thing you can do for the rest-
of it is to throw it in the trash. 

I like those thin crust, Sam’s six cheese pizzas. But out of the last three we’ve had, all three have been tv pizzas. Well what the heck. I need to lose a few pounds anyway.


----------



## drifter (Apr 21, 2021)

We have two more of those Sam’s six cheese pizzas in the freezer.
I’m going to see if the working gal across the street would like to 
have them. She’s a single mother mother with three kids.


----------



## drifter (Apr 21, 2021)

I need to sharpen a few knives around the house. We don’t need them to slice a pizza, 
for that you need a hatchet, but occasionally we need a sharp knife to cut a piece of 
tough meat.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 21, 2021)

*Hugs* I hate it when life is a pain in the neck.


----------



## drifter (Apr 21, 2021)

I think I need someone to talk with but nobody wants to yack with an old man
and I can’t blame them, so I’ll continue to talk to my diary





MarciKS said:


> The waffles would be far more entertaining.



Say what?


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 21, 2021)

drifter said:


> I think I need someone to talk with but nobody wants to yack with an old man
> and I can’t blame them, so I’ll continue to talk to my diary
> 
> Say what?


I was saying the waffles would be more entertaining than a cell phone. LOL

I'll talk to you. What do you wanna talk about?


----------



## drifter (Apr 21, 2021)

@You, I apologize. That was rude of me.


----------



## drifter (Apr 22, 2021)

I prepared a new budget this morning. I've got new expenses with us cooking less and ordering
meals in more. Also I've included the house cleaning expense in this budget since we haven't been 
using house cleaning that long. I like to know where I stand as does everybody. I used to be good 
at this stuff but time has fogged up the old brain and now I have to think, think, think and then 
probably have forgotten something.


----------



## drifter (Apr 22, 2021)

My A and Bb harmonicas are sounding good this morning. I gave my harps a good workout
last night playing along with Hugh Laurie on some New Orleans blues. I like that stuff.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 22, 2021)

Hugh Laurie - Louisiana Blues​


----------



## drifter (Apr 23, 2021)

Called my VA nurse this am about wife’s blood pressure whichwas up to 194 over 87. I 
has been rising for two days. I was about to call my son to take her to the emergency 
room. As it happened, our nurse was in Norman seeing patients. She stopped by, 
contacted our doctor and things are in a monitoring stage now. Hopefully her BP will be 
going down shortly.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 23, 2021)

drifter said:


> @You, I apologize. That was rude of me.


what was rude? you have never been rude to me. did i miss something?


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 23, 2021)

drifter said:


> Called my VA nurse this am about wife’s blood pressure whichwas up to 194 over 87. I
> has been rising for two days. I was about to call my son to take her to the emergency
> room. As it happened, our nurse was in Norman seeing patients. She stopped by,
> contacted our doctor and things are in a monitoring stage now. Hopefully her BP will be
> going down shortly.


do they think it's because of the vaccine??


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 23, 2021)

drifter said:


> I prepared a new budget this morning. I've got new expenses with us cooking less and ordering
> meals in more. Also I've included the house cleaning expense in this budget since we haven't been
> using house cleaning that long. I like to know where I stand as does everybody. I used to be good
> at this stuff but time has fogged up the old brain and now I have to think, think, think and then
> probably have forgotten something.


it's tough to keep the books as you get older. sometimes i forget to log stuff and then my checkbook balance is amiss.


----------



## drifter (Apr 23, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> do they think it's because of the vaccine??


No. Nothing to do with the vaccine. Her bp runs high once in a while but not this high. She takes two bp meds. I’ll take her bp again this evening and see where we’re at.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 23, 2021)

i hope she's ok. keep us posted.


----------



## drifter (Apr 24, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> i hope she's ok. keep us posted.


OK.


----------



## drifter (Apr 24, 2021)

After taking the morning medication blood pressure dropped from 195/89 o 139/84.
We’ll check it again this evening. We both are relieved.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 24, 2021)

Good. Hope it continues to go well for her.


----------



## drifter (Apr 26, 2021)

Windy here today, 21 mph right now. Temps going to be up around 83- 84 degrees.


----------



## drifter (Apr 27, 2021)

Cool and windy again.


----------



## drifter (Apr 28, 2021)

Be Kind
Cause No Harm.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 28, 2021)

@drifter isn't May tornado season in OK?


----------



## drifter (Apr 28, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> @drifter isn't May tornado season in OK?


Yes that is the month we have the most. We were in a tornado warning last night
but nothing came of it. Haven't heard of any doing damage anywhere. How
are you getting on RadishRose?


----------



## drifter (Apr 28, 2021)

Tornado and Rainbow night before last before it crossed over from Texas
into Oklahoma near Vernon. Photo taken by storm chaser out of Norman.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 28, 2021)

drifter said:


> Yes that is the month we have the most. We were in a tornado watch last night
> but nothing came of it. Haven't heard of any doing damage anywhere. How
> are you getting on RadishRose?


I'm glad it didn't do any damage.

I've been fine Drifter, thanks.

OMG, that photo of the storm and rainbow is amazing! So beautiful; thank you!


----------



## drifter (Apr 28, 2021)

Huh-ho. There were several tornado warnings for my area last night, including Norman and I slept through them. 
None touched down in a populatd area but were visible on radar. I'm getting careless.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 28, 2021)

drifter said:


> Huh-ho. There were several tornado warnings for my area last night, including Norman and I slept through them.
> None touched down in a populatd area but were visible on radar. I'm getting careless.


Oh no! You do have one of those NOAA alerts systems, don't you?  Turn the volume up.


----------



## drifter (Apr 28, 2021)

I do have but it's not been turned on this year and I have forgotten how to set it for my county.
I must have instructions filed away somewhere. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 28, 2021)

Try lookng the brand up on YouTube maybe.


----------



## drifter (Apr 28, 2021)

Got it. Instruction book? Got it working.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 28, 2021)

drifter said:


> Got it. Instruction book? Got it working.


That's great! Now, you'll be warned


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 28, 2021)

It's tornado season in KS too. I got a NOAA radio but the alarm can't be turned down and it scares the crap outta me when I'm asleep.


----------



## drifter (Apr 28, 2021)

We just had one heck of a hail storm. At first I thought it was tv background noise, then it drowned out the tv (the noise), then sounded like pans falling off the stove and cabinet. I later picked up some golfball size near my door. Some larger ones out on the patio but it was raining hard. Scared me. Happened so suddenly.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 28, 2021)

don't be scared drifter. it will be ok.


----------



## drifter (Apr 28, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> don't be scared drifter. it will be ok.



OK.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 28, 2021)

We're getting a little rain here this evening.


----------



## drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Good morning, world.


----------



## drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

We had one window knocked out by hail and seventy mph winds? Multi million
dollar damage in Norman’s commercial district. Thousands of windows knocked
on the North and west sides of buildings. Car dealerships were also hurt badly.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 29, 2021)

Is there someone there that can help with your window repair?


----------



## drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Is there someone there that can help with your window repair?


I’ll have it replaced in due course. It was a storm window.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 29, 2021)

Oh that's good that it wasn't an interior window.


----------



## drifter (Apr 30, 2021)

Did my second grocery shopping through Shipt this morning. Will be delivered 
between 4:00 and 5:00 this afternoon. Also the VA has offered to step in and 
help us out due to our physical condition since we are both vets.

I stepped up my oxygen to four liters per minute and am not getting out of 
breath as much as I was. No severe oxygen starvation. Recouping more rapidly.

And I do realize when you get oxygen too high, say five and over, it can start 
messing with the molecules in your brain.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 30, 2021)

That's great news aout the VA


drifter said:


> Did my second grocery shopping through Shipt this morning. Will be delivered
> between 4:00 and 5:00 this afternoon. Also the VA has offered to step in and
> help us out due to our physical condition since we are both vets.
> 
> ...


Glad you've got the home grocery delivery in place and that the VA will be assisting you.

It sounds like you're got you oxygen straight now.

Does the VA send help for doing house work.? If so, I wish I'd joined up years ago.


----------



## drifter (Apr 30, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> That's great news aout the VA
> 
> Glad you've got the home grocery delivery in place and that the VA will be assisting you.
> 
> ...


Yes they do. They have been very good and helpful to us.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 30, 2021)

Take care of yourself Drifter. Glad you got some help with groceries.


----------



## drifter (May 2, 2021)

Slept in this morning. Got up at eight-thirty. Played my harmonicas some, got the coffee ready to make when my wife gets up,
read a bit. Wife had pancakes and Sand Plum Jelly. I had waffles with syrup and two strips of bacon, some good coffee. 

Has anyone read this Nora Roberts book? Probably not. Anyway to ask a question from way down here in the cellar or the 
diaries, well, they're not likely to be read let alone any questions answered. But thats okay. One must always assume he or she is 
communicating their selves. After all what else is a diary for?

I did pay acouple of billls this morning to be mailed out in the morning. Annual homeowners bill and MasterCard. Been putting some groceries on the MasterCard so it is a little higher, since I've had groceries delivered in. And we've had more dinner meals delivered. Wife wants to get a way from cooking. I concur and think that is a good idea.

It is not quite noon yet so to anyone reading this writ, have a happy, georgous Sunday. Thanks for reading.


----------



## drifter (May 3, 2021)

Giving my harmonicas a workout this morning with some Gospel and Country favorites.
Got that orchestra tuned harp sounding good even with those stainless reeds. It makes 
me want a good chromatic harp with that extra octave or two.


----------



## Lara (May 3, 2021)

I heard "chromatic harp" for the first time on a talk show a few days ago. I then forgot what it was called and just yesterday was wishing I knew. You must have read my mind @drifter .Thank you!


----------



## drifter (May 3, 2021)

The harmonica keeps my lungs and diaphragm exercising, helps me breathe better. And I like it I can play almost anything I know.
So I keep blowing. I want a tee shirt with a picture of a small harp with the words above and below saying, Easy Breathing. Thanks for your comment.


----------



## Lara (May 3, 2021)

That's a great idea for keeping your breathing healthy and strong.

There are a lot of places that will *print just one shirt* for about $10 free shipping. They use a digital print from your art or they can do the art for you (for extra I assume). Be careful to check reviews so you don't get scammed but, worse case scenario...you can only lose $10
Here's one you can try: https://www.designashirt.com/just-one


----------



## drifter (May 3, 2021)

Lara said:


> That's a great idea for keeping your breathing healthy and strong.
> 
> There are a lot of places that will *print just one shirt* for about $10 free shipping. They use a digital print from your art or they can do the art for you (for extra I assume). Be careful to check reviews so you don't get scammed but, worse case scenario...you can only lose $10
> Here's one you can try: https://www.designashirt.com/just-one



Thanks.


----------



## Lara (May 3, 2021)

...or you can use a photo (not just art)


----------



## drifter (May 6, 2021)

Mickey Mouse, the 4 sixes ranch out near my old stamping grounds is under contract. Apparently sold to some Hollywood
heavy weights including the producer of Yellowstone.  That is one of Texas biggest spreads. I don't know if that includes the 
two ranches in the Texas panhandle that are part of the 4 sixes. It's a bunch of acres.


----------



## drifter (May 15, 2021)

Couldn't sleep. Up now in the office playing my harmonica.  It's 2:30, thinking of breakfast and a good cup of coffee.
Grandson graduates collage tomorrow afternoon. He turned twenty-two last month, a man now. He's got a scholarship
in the Fall to do graduate work. Granddaughters going to Italy with her mother, then to dance the summer away in Spain.
Bigmother and myself will hold down the fort here in Oklahoma. 

I've got a birhday coming up this month. I think I'm going to buy myself a coconut cake and eat the whole dang thing. I've 
been hungary for coconut for the past few months. I may fix that. I started to say tomorrow's a new day but it's tomorrow 
already because it's Saturday and that's good because I'm off on Saturdays.

HGot my grocery delivery settled. Going with Walmart+. Have usedthem three times and so far, so good.  Wife is trying to 
quit cooking. She can't see to turn on stove, cann'treed the numbers, and sometime forgets how to cook. We've gone to 
the microwave as much as possible but we've got help starting next week. someone who will help clean and cook up some 
meals for us. So all things considered we're doing pretty well. Still gota few wrinkles to iron out bt we're in better shape 
than we were. I'm not complaining, just talking and it's about three a.m. Guess I'll shut up and go back to bed. Good night world.


----------



## RadishRose (May 15, 2021)

You must be so proud of your Grands!

I'm happy to see you've got some help coming in. This will greatly improve your days. Let us know how that goes.


----------



## drifter (May 15, 2021)

It seems the weather has been a little cooler this spring. We’ve had far less storms and much fewer tornados. Supposed to warm up today and storms are forcast for all next week.


----------



## drifter (May 16, 2021)

> It is 1:22. I didn't know it was so late. But then I did have breakfast at around eleven. I've been observing the rain
> and thinking, writing a little. That exercising my fingers on the keyboard which are almost always a littlle stiff
> when I get up of a morning. And I think the mind gets a bit of exercise, too.
> 
> ...


----------



## drifter (May 16, 2021)

I've got to bathe today. What a hassle. Getting into and out of the tub where I have a chair with a shower mat.
At least one leg, preferably two needs to to be on the mat to keep the chairfrom sliding. If I don't hve my feet
or at least one foot on the mat my foot wants to slip. Have not fallen but come close. Keep the shower head
in hand or close by so I can soap down then inse off., Still I get breathless. I may need two mats. I don't
know but whatever, I'll get a shower after a while. I guess it is better than being in a zoo where people bring
their children on Sunday to stare.


----------



## drifter (May 16, 2021)

Not that it makes any difference to anyone, I still want to tell you. Maybe it will be the only trhing you will remember me by if
I'm remembered at all. This flower is the first photo taken when I moved from God's country to Oklahoma. It was growing
wild near the back fence and the wild was whirling wildly. I snapped the shutter on its outward swing with the wind. And when I
lookled at it, I thought, not bad old man.  
 
The rain has stopped.


----------



## drifter (May 17, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> You must be so proud of your Grands!
> 
> I'm happy to see you've got some help coming in. This will greatly improve your days. Let us know how that goes.


@RadishRose,Yes, I am proud of them, I suppose. I hope he can find a job and make a living with his field of study. But he did get a great scholarship.


----------



## drifter (May 17, 2021)

Yes, today was the first day for help. He did a very good job. Today he cleaned and a few little odds and ins my wife wanted him to do.
I think tomorrow she's going to have him drive her to the grocery story and be her eyes because she can't read labels but wanted
to go herself and look for a few things. I think it is going to be great. I'm tinkled with the arrangement. 

Sorry about the first sloppy writ.


----------



## drifter (May 17, 2021)

Storns again tonight and the wee morning hours. Hope we don't get any more hail. Have significant roof dmage andwndows knocked out 
from the last storm. Seven more nights of storms predicted. This is worrisome, too. We're getting far too much rain all at once. But nobody asked me.


----------



## MarciKS (May 17, 2021)

Stay safe Drifter!!


----------



## drifter (May 18, 2021)

Didn't happen. But insurance costs are as high as if it did. Because Oklahoma has frequent storms. That's what it says on my policy.


----------



## drifter (May 18, 2021)

Post deleted.


----------



## drifter (May 24, 2021)

Nothing gives one person so much advantage over another
As to remain cool always cool and unruffled under all
circumstances.

Thomas Jefferson

From the book of Calm


----------



## drifter (May 24, 2021)

Think I’m getting too old and cantankerous to be much social anymore.
Too much bad judgement, bad decisions. Best wishes to all with whom 
I interacted. Take care.


----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2021)

awwwwwwwww drifter are you leaving the forum?


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2021)

drifter said:


> Think I’m getting too old and cantankerous to be much social anymore.
> Too much bad judgement, bad decisions. Best wishes to all with whom
> I interacted. Take care.


No... you cannot leave the forum, you've been around here since the beginning, we have not given you permission to leave, and we've all been here as friends for many years ..!! 

See you when you're feeling a little less overwhelmed Drifter...


----------



## RadishRose (May 25, 2021)

@drifter stick around. Please. 

Sometimes I miss posts, some days I'm not here too long. I'm sorry about your storm damage! That's Oklahoma for ya. Beautiful state but violent storms.


----------



## drifter (May 27, 2021)

Let me say this. I thought I could/would slip out and no one would notice. When feeling out of sorts sometime it's best to step back and
take your leave at least for awhile. Got some things going on that are wearing me down a little and I need to handle them. Let's just say I'm not the hoss I used to be or thought I was. Just going to take a little break and see you all in the near future. Hold down the fort. Savve me a place at the table.


----------



## RadishRose (May 27, 2021)

drifter said:


> Let me say this. I thought I could/would slip out and no one would notice. When feeling out of sorts sometime it's best to step back and
> take your leave at least for awhile. Got some things going on that are wearing me down a little and I need to handle them. Let's just say I'm not the hoss I used to be or thought I was. Just going to take a little break and see you all in the near future. Hold down the fort. Savve me a place at the table.


Understood.


----------



## MarciKS (May 27, 2021)

Will miss you Drifter. *Hugs*


----------



## drifter (May 31, 2021)

The wayward soul is back from his roaming. Once upon a time we took a slow boat to China, but now once we make the decision, three or four coffees later we land in HongKong or some remote spot in Alaska on a small plane rigged to land on a small lake. Not like the days we
slowly rolled across a Kansas on a prairie schooner, heading west for a new start in life. We have done all that, if not literally then surely in our imaginations or dreams. What I’m finding is I am no
longer an adventurer, no longer young but rather more like the old house where I live, built long ago and sit down hard. not moving much unless blown away.

In spite of it all as I have moved around some and visited other sites giving a brief change of pace
so that my restlessness was brought under control. Anyone remember the movie, “One Flew Over The Cuckoo Nest, ” with Jack Nickelson. (sp ?). I visited such a place. Not a movie but a community. My travels as a drifter has not found a more sane place than here with a group of seniors, similar but different. So once again, Greetings.


----------



## drifter (May 31, 2021)

It looks like I had a double post here which I have eliminated with this explanation using of course the edit button since we don’t always have a convenient delete button. Cheers.


----------



## drifter (May 31, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Will miss you Drifter. *Hugs*



The miss goes both ways so… read the second post above, so…(again)
what are you doing since school is out?


----------



## drifter (May 31, 2021)

In my recent travels I did meet a couple of people whom I will greatly miss. Both were above
average communicators who engaged me in conversation on football, harmonica, and life in general including illness we have to learn to live with and fight, including how it is to live with 
chemo and its devastating effects. Both challenged me to think and will long linger somewhere 
in the recesses of my mind.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 1, 2021)

I think the more friends a person can have-the better, no matter where they live. Keep every one you love.   My two cents.

I'm happy you're here.


----------



## drifter (Jun 1, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I think the more friends a person can have-the better, no matter where they live. Keep every one you love.   My two cents.
> 
> I'm happy you're here.


That's a whole quarter's worth. Thanks @RadishRose


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 2, 2021)

Good morning Drifter. How's the weather where you are? We are expecting mid 70s today. It's been so bad lately that I've had a terrible time breathing.


----------



## drifter (Jun 2, 2021)

72 here, Ms Marci but humidity been high. Wind, calm. Spent an hour and a half with a pretty lady here to gauge my mental
and physical attributes. Since few visit, it was good to have whatever conversation I could with her.
She left saying she'd see me next year.


----------



## drifter (Jun 2, 2021)

I've had a medical visitor today, an annual visit. My yard was mowed an hour and a half ago. The back yard almost too wet but he made it look good for another two weeks one hopes. I got my bird feeder hung the other day, so if i have no one to converse with I can talk to the birds.
I sit outside in a comfy chair with my harmonica. I turn it around, backward and whistle to the birds. A couple respond almost immediately.
We're not communicating you understand. I don't know what they say. I'm sure it's not a good morning to me cause it awful sharp, what comes back. They could be saying, "There's that idiot again." But after I've fed them for a while maybe they'll change their tune.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 2, 2021)

drifter said:


> I've had a medical visitor today, an annual visit. My yard was mowed an hour and a half ago. The back yard almost too wet but he made it look good for another two weeks one hopes. I got my bird feeder hung the other day, so if i have no one to converse with I can talk to the birds.
> I sit outside in a comfy chair with my harmonica. I turn it around, backward and whistle to the birds. A couple respond almost immediately.
> We're not communicating you understand. I don't know what they say. I'm sure it's not a good morning to me cause it awful sharp, what comes back. They could be saying, "There's that idiot again." But after I've fed them for a while maybe they'll change their tune.


I love thinking about those birds and your harmonica!

Oh yes, once the food gets regular they will love you.


----------



## drifter (Jun 2, 2021)

Strange things we do. I bought a knife sharpener the other day. I have two pocket knives and a couple of kitchen knives I like to sharpen and maybe keep sharp. I test the sharpness of my pocket knives by shaving off the hair on the back of my hand. Now I can spend twenty, thirty minutes doing one other thing.


----------



## drifter (Jun 7, 2021)

Had a coffee date last night.
It never got past the first cup click.


----------



## Jules (Jun 7, 2021)

drifter said:


> Strange things we do. I bought a knife sharpener the other day. I have two pocket knives and a couple of kitchen knives I like to sharpen and maybe keep sharp. I test the sharpness of my pocket knives by shaving off the hair on the back of my hand. Now I can spend twenty, thirty minutes doing one other thing.


Everyone I know who sharpens knives does the same test.  Wonder who started this technique.


----------



## drifter (Jun 7, 2021)

@Jules, I don’t know who started such a method. Men were shaved by straight razor. A knife can’t shave like a razor but could it shave a hair. There’s a hair on your hand or arm.  Cut it off.
Maybe it started maybe as simple as that. We may never know.


----------



## drifter (Jun 10, 2021)

I don't usually complain when someone gives me a birthday present but someone did load me up. I got two pair of pants,
four tee shirts, three pair of undershorts, and a pair of pajamas. These were bought at Target. I unwrapped everything and
threw the wrapping away since they were a gift. Each pair of undershorts were individually wrapped and the brand name
was: A Pair of Robbers. The pants are some kind of new wranglers: They say, Wrangler All Terrain Wear. What they are are
rags with pockets. The pair of pajamas still have the tags attached but I couldn't get out and return them for correct size or
or something wearable. I kept the tee shirts and donated the rest to Special Olympics. I've never treated a gift this way before
but dang I am a little particular what I wear and I do like for them to fit.


----------



## drifter (Jun 20, 2021)

A darn good review. At least the Canadians among us should think so. I do too since i have read most of her books and have
referenced them on this forum at leasst twice. Good Author, good books, good review.


*One Good Thing: These dark detective novels are really about ethics and hope*
Can fiction about police be healing in 2021? Louise Penny’s Inspector Gamache books make a very good case.

By Aja Romano@ajaromano Jun 20, 2021, 8:30am EDTShare this on Facebook (opens in new window)

Share this on Twitter (opens in new window)
SHAREAll sharing options






The Abbaye du Saint Benoit du Lac in Quebec, one of the inspirations for the settings in Louise Penny’s Inspector Gamache mystery series.
Walter Bibikow/Getty Images


[/paste:font]
Recommendations from the world of culture we think you should check out.

I discovered Louise Penny’s Inspector Gamache series of novels (also known as the Three Pines series) the way a proper detective might: by ransacking Goodreads lists and analyzing the ratings of all the cozy mysteries I could find, to see if any of those quirkily wholesome stories of small-town murder ranked higher than Agatha Christie. 

I reasoned that if Goodreads users could agree on the merit of any mystery writer, it would be Christie. (The site is notorious for its vicious and finicky readers who downvote books for the pettiest of reasons.) Therefore any title in the genre that had lots of Goodreads entries and a reader rating that was as high or higher than that of, say, And Then There Were None would be worth digging into. 

Turns out, Penny’s series is not only a Goodreads hit, but has proven so popular she’s churned out a total of 16 volumessince publishing the first, Still Life, in 2005; the 17th, The Madness of Crowds, will come out in August. The books have also won an absolute mountain of awards — including the Agatha Award, presented to literary cozies — seven times. 

Conceptually, Inspector Gamache sounds like the last kind of story to go head to head with anything by the grand dame of murder. To start, it’s Canadian, and we all know the darkest crime a Canadian ever committed was creating Tim Hortons. (I kid!)

The books are also difficult to easily categorize. They balance many of the most comforting elements of cozy mysteries with many of the bleakest and most haunting elements of gritty modern noir or criminal procedurals. Yet even when they’re dealing with modern issues like PTSD, drug addiction, systemic racism, and police corruption, they’re all undercut with a highbrow literary bent and a thoroughly humanitarian, nigh-spiritual worldview. Hardly the stuff of the average mystery novel. 

People love them. And now, having spent the last month blazing through the first nine books, I see why.

*Louise Penny has perfected the literary genre hybrid*
The Inspector Gamache series takes place in an idyllic small town in Canada called Three Pines. The quirky circle of artists and brigands who reside there frequently compare Three Pines to Brigadoon because it’s not on any map and seems to appear out of the mist only to wandering souls in need of its comforting sense of community. How they feel about its astronomical death rate is another matter.

One of the souls who seems to need Three Pines most is our hero, Inspector Gamache, a gentle Quebecois police inspector battling internal corruption. As chief inspector of the Sûreté du Quebec, Gamache culls deep devotion from his officers as well as other beat cops who know him only by reputation. Thanks to the ongoing fallout of a complex scandal involving police brutality against a poor Indigenous community, however, most of his superiors on the force hate him. 

Every book in the series thus runs on two parallel tracks: the slow train of Gamache’s meandering route through solving the particulars of that book’s specific murder case, and the bullet train of navigating the intricate political intrigues of his own police department.

This structure allows Penny to layer two different mystery genres — the traditional cozy and the crime thriller — atop one another. The concept of the cozy mystery forms something of a paradox: stories about murder, death, and despair wrapped in a comforting bubble of familiarity, community, warm-hearted main characters, and often a sense of high-spirited fun. If the genre itself forms a paradox, then the Inspector Gamache books form one more. They’re a Schroedinger’s box of yes, they’re definitely cozies and no, they’re definitely not, with a lot of okay, fine, they are, but they’re also so much more.

I find that Inspector Gamache books frequently wriggle away from association with the cozy genre — though I have to note my favorite book in the series so far, A Trick of the Light (book six) is also the coziest of the lot. Overall, though, I agree with the Washington Post’s assessment that they form a wonderful literary hybrid, with an emphasis on literary.

That’s because in addition to observing most of the conventions of the cozy genre, the books are also twisty, multilayered, and sweeping, with story arcs stretching across volumes and involving dozens of characters. Each novel is only partly fixated on crime and equally fixated on various cultural and historical themes, from Canadian revolutionary exploits to Quebecois culture clashes to art and music history. 

The books also feel somewhat documentarian, often borrowing real events and settings. Each novel features multiple places reportedly based on real-life locationsaround rural Quebec. Interwoven through the entire series are recurring snatches of actual real poems, most written by Margaret Atwood, but presented in the story as coming from the mind of one illustrious fictional poet. One line, reportedly written by the self-published poet Marylyn Plessner, serves as an idée fixe for the entire series and its commitment to showing grace to the wounded: “Who hurt you once, so far beyond repair, that you would greet each overture with curling lip?”

These details keep the books rooted in the real — an achievement, given that they’re also playing with tropes and settings that have a deliberately mystical vibe and often verge into the wildly over-the-top. Everything about Three Pines ticks the Quaint Small Town bingo card: There’s the cute B&B and bistro run by the equally cute gay couple who, like their neighbor the quirky bookshop owner, stumbled upon the town one day by accident and never left. They’re joined by the resident town drunk, an aging, foul-mouthed troll who hates everyone, secretly yearns for love, and ... was also the poet laureate of Canada. That’s Ruth Zardo, one of the most vivid characters I’ve ever read and absolutely one of the best reasons to devour every book in this series. 


At the center of this motley crew we have Clara, a perpetually harried struggling artist whose biggest roadblock to professional success may be her own jealous and resentful husband. Watching her figure this out over the course of the series as she gradually comes into her own may be one of the other best reasons to check out the series. 

On Inspector Gamache’s own team, far removed from Three Pines and embroiled in the political drama of the Sûreté, we have mostly doggedly loyal officers, comforting and faithful — except for one. The insubordinate agent, Yvette Nicole, is almost impossible to take seriously as a character because her narcissism, overconfidence, and non-neurotypical social processing give her such an intense personality. But Penny has the great gift of empathizing with all her characters, and that makes Nicole in particular irresistible. She’s an obnoxious, completely unpredictable weapon in Gamache’s arsenal, and yet another reason to seek out the series.

*At their core, these books are about hope and community*
You may have noticed I’ve said very little about murder, and that’s because there’s so much more going on in this series than murder. I’ve found the actual book-by-book murder plots and their resolutions to be very hit-or-miss — but even when Penny’s episodic tales are a bit unwieldy, her ongoing narrative, and the twists and sheer drama she culls from it, are truly operatic in scale and achievement. The books so far divide into two separate but linked narrative arcs — books 1 to 3 and books 4 to 9 — and that’s a lot of reading, a lot of plot to keep straight, and a huge amount of build-up to a climax. But in both arcs, the climaxes are deliciously dramatic, with giant consequences, huge plot twists, and some absolutely brilliant, deeply satisfying sleights of hand. 

(Also of note: So far, I have experienced this series via its fantastic audiobooks, the first 10 of which are narrated with exquisite craft and care by the late Ralph Cosham. Cosham’s precise Quebecois pronunciation is a gift, and he inhabits the titular Inspector Gamache and many of the series’ other characters so fully he all but becomes them. If you want to binge the series, I can’t recommend the audio production enough.) 

That’s not to say the series isn’t without flaws. Over 17 volumes, there’s a lot of repetition for newcomers and the reader who’s forgotten what happened in the last book, so if you binge them, you may get tired of hearing some details over and over. One ongoing plot involving a character’s painkiller addiction nearly stretches all credulity and resolves with total absurdity. And there’s a refrain of unconscious but omnipresent fat-shaming for many, many characters, particularly the series’ only Black character, Myrna the bookstore owner, who’s perpetually characterized through her fatness. 

Yet there’s a reason these books have won such critical acclaim. Even with some obvious flaws, Penny’s writing excels in its depth of characterization, scope of plotting, and commitment to serializing story arcs over the course of multiple books, and above all the heart at the center of each book. 

We might say that heart is Inspector Gamache himself. In a moment when defunding and abolishing the police are central to every discussion of how to fix a broken justice system here in America, the last thing I expected when I read the first volume was to become obsessed with a series about a Canadian cop. But Penny, through Gamache, perpetually asks how policing can be both ethical and kind, and how a broken and corrupt justice system might be rebuilt around these principles. Gamache may be an unrealistically idealized version of a police officer — he doesn’t even carry a weapon during the daily course of his job — but he is a welcome one. Genteel and literate, Gamache uses a form of soft power as his primary offense. He’s dedicated to listening and learning, gaining the trust of fellow officers and suspects, rather than leading through shows of force or bullying his way toward a predetermined outcome. 


The image of a cop who constantly keeps himself and his considerable power in check, in favor of doing community outreach and bonding with suspects, feels almost unfairly flattering as a portrait of policing in 2021. But if Gamache is ethical and kind, the Sûreté itself is not, and Penny always reminds us the system itself is broken. 

Broken, but not irredeemable. In Penny’s universe, almost no one is beyond redemption or past hope of forgiveness, especially if they’re part of a community that’s chosen love and forgiveness as its guiding principle. That idea, too, feels like a rare luxury in a culture where our sins are increasingly preserved for all time and added to an ever-growing tally of reasons for others to judge us (or cancel us) at will. 

It’s also why, when a writer like Penny comes along, you might find yourself clinging to them — perhaps as a reminder that you yourself are not beyond hope. 

You can find the Inspector Gamache books, beginning with Still Life, at your local library or wherever books are sold. To listen to the audiobooks, check out Audible, Amazon, or your favorite audiobook merchant.

​


----------



## drifter (Jun 26, 2021)

What’s for supper? What shall we eat for our dinner tonight? I thought about ceral but now that I have a few jars of new jellies, I think some buttered toast  might be in order, maybe with a slice or two of bacon. How does that sound?


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 26, 2021)

drifter said:


> What’s for supper? What shall we eat for our dinner tonight? I thought about ceral but now that I have a few jars of new jellies, I think some buttered toast  might be in order, maybe with a slice or two of bacon. How does that sound?


Wish I had bacon. I had blueberries and cottage cheese.
Also, popcorn.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 26, 2021)

How have you been @drifter?


----------



## drifter (Jun 27, 2021)

Not too bad, actually.  How about yourself up there with all that population around you. 
I guess we get used to whatever conditions we live with. I uaually have a slice or two 
of microwaveed bacon each morning. I didn't this morning. Had a smalll amount of
oatmeal left over from yesterday and a slice of buttered toast with a half spoon of 
raspberry jelly. The reason i am so sweet I suppose.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 27, 2021)

drifter said:


> Not too bad, actually.  How about yourself up there with all that population around you.
> I guess we get used to whatever conditions we live with. I uaually have a slice or two
> of microwaveed bacon each morning. I didn't this morning. Had a smalll amount of
> oatmeal left over from yesterday and a slice of buttered toast with a half spoon of
> raspberry jelly. The reason i am so sweet I suppose.


Oh, just one slice of bacon is just a teaser! I need two but 3 is better . I never ate raspberry jam; bet it's good.

I'm glad you're doing ok.


----------



## drifter (Jun 27, 2021)

Wow! Did anyone see the Traveler’s Golf Playoff today? Eight playoff holes. Georgia’s English
won over Texas’ Hickock.


----------



## drifter (Jun 29, 2021)

My family is scattering today. Flying to Germany then to Rome.I will see some of them in six months or so.
The mama their iill and in the hospital and as soon as she is able will turned over to Hospice. Meanwhile my 
daughter lies in the intensive Care Unit of Staten Hospital in Austin with pneumonia and multiple myeloma.
One is never so helpless as when he can not help his own children


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 29, 2021)

drifter said:


> My family is scattering today. Flying to Germany then to Rome.I will see some of them in six months or so.
> The mama their iill and in the hospital and as soon as she is able will turned over to Hospice. Meanwhile my
> daughter lies in the intensive Care Unit of Staten Hospital in Austin with pneumonia and multiple myeloma.
> One is never so helpless as when he can not help his own children


Oh my dear, I am so sorry!


----------



## drifter (Jul 10, 2021)

Deleted post.


----------



## drifter (Jul 11, 2021)

C'est Moi said:


> fl,Drifter; that one is very poignant to me.   My father was a smoker up until the day he died.   He was so sad and lonely after my mother died; it was like the "life" went out of him.


----------



## drifter (Jul 11, 2021)

Sorry about your dad. Many of us oldsters found it difficult to quit cigarettes. Or maybe because our view of the world, unnecessary.


----------



## drifter (Jul 11, 2021)

My daughter had Multiple Myeloma, a cancer of the blood which also attacks
the bone. When you are diagnosed with this cancer you are bacically handed 
a death sentence because there is no cure. My daughter died this afternoon
from complications of that diease.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 11, 2021)

drifter said:


> My daughter had Multiple Myeloma, a cancer of the blood which also attacks
> the bone. When you are diagnosed with this cancer you are bacically handed
> a death sentence because there is no cure. My daughter died this afternoon
> from complications of that diease.


*OMG I'm so sorry! I wish I could hug you!*





May God ease your sadness.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 12, 2021)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your daughter, may God comfort you and your family at this time.


----------



## drifter (Jul 12, 2021)

Thanks bunches to all of you. Life will go on. My daughter was a caring individual. She was a nurse,
and a nurse and medical educator. Thanks for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## drifter (Jul 21, 2021)

C'est Moi said:


> fl,Drifter; that one is very poignant to me.   My father was a smoker up until the day he died.   He was so sad and lonely after my mother died; it was like the "life" went out of him.


----------



## drifter (Jul 21, 2021)

So sorry about your father, C'est Moi, but I think I can understand.


----------



## drifter (Jul 25, 2021)

My son wants to take us out for a latevlunch today. I didlike getting out but will do so for the sake of harmony. I expect he
and my grandson will depart for Madison early next week. Granson is moving to madikson for two years  while he works on  
his Masters. University of Wisconsin did offer him a nice scholarship to study these two coming years. Daughter in law and 
granddaughter are still in Potenza, Italy where her mother is in bad shape with dementia. Getting old is sometime the pits
not only for those growing old but also for their families.

My son likes to go to a restaurant when they are not so busy. He likes to sit and eat and talk. We went a week or so ago. It 
was not too hard on me and tell the truth, I rather enjoyed the getting out. I hope I do today as  well.


----------



## drifter (Jul 25, 2021)

Enjoyed the food. Had a small top sirloin and grilled shrimp? My companions had fish. It was a noisy place today. Hard to talk or hear. Fourth time I’ve been away from the house in over a year.


----------



## drifter (Jul 26, 2021)

While cleaning the stove in the kitchen, one of the burners got turned on. Some thirty or forty-five minutes later our son stopped by. He opened the door and said, "This house is full of gas. Dad and mom, you don't need to be in the house.  Andhe started ushering us out andx opening doors. Neither of us smelled anything. All is well that ends well as somebody has said.


----------



## drifter (Jul 26, 2021)

Today's Quote:

When there are two conflicting versions of a story, the  wise course is to believed the one in which people appear at their worst.

H. Allen Smith (1906-19776)


----------



## drifter (Jul 26, 2021)

Bye now.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 26, 2021)

drifter said:


> View attachment 175598
> Is that a bull drifter?


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 26, 2021)

@drifter you must be so proud of your son. It sounds to me you're all a bunch of smarties, .

I'm glad you went out to the restaurant!


----------



## bingo (Jul 26, 2021)

ain't no  sunshine  when you're  gone..stay


----------



## drifter (Jul 26, 2021)

Yes, a black angus calf.


----------



## drifter (Jul 26, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> @drifter you must be so proud of your son. It sounds to me you're all a bunch of smarties, .
> 
> I'm glad you went out to the restaurant!


No, my daughter and my son were/are smart as a whip. I guess my wife is up there, too at least a whole lot more intelligent than am I.
I guess the kids got their smarts from their mother' side of the family.


----------



## drifter (Jul 26, 2021)

bingo said:


> ain't no  sunshine  when you're  gone..stay


Well, I hope you were referring to me.


----------



## drifter (Jul 26, 2021)

I like this picture. It reminds me of days gone by and what follows.

The Wheat Harvest

Once many years ago when I was sixteen in the early summer of the year and looking for a job, I knocked on the doors of all the oil companies but no one was hiring. I hitchhiked twenty-five miles to a small town known for it’s oil field service work and talked to several secretaries, a couple of foremen, one CEO, but nobody was hiring.

I walked back through town and a half mile on a black top the highway so I could hitch a ride back home. As I walked along the two lane road just before reaching the U.S. Highway, I noticed for the first time a very large field and far in the distance on the far side of this field were several vehicles and five or six people..

I wondered to myself if that was some kind of commercial enterprise. And then, one way to find out was to hike over there and see what was happening. And so I did.

When I arrived, A man asked me if he could help me? I asked is the boss around? “Yeah," he said, "He's over in that trailer.”

I walked over and rapped on the door and immediately heard a ‘come in.’

I did, and he asked what can I do for you? I told him I was looking for  work, noticed his gathering here on this side of the field from the road over there, and thought you might be looking for another hand. He told me to sit down and wanted to know what I had done, where I'd had worked and asked about schooling. I told him I had quit school and now that I had it was mandatory that I aways have a job. It wasn’t too important what I did, but a job  was.

He told me he was going to pull out in the morning about eight-thirty. If I was here, I had a job, if not, he wished me luck. I don’t recall asking what he paid. I’m thinking the rule of thumb is if I don’t make a hand to suit him, he’ll fire me and send me packing. On the other hand if he don’t pay enough I can quit and find something else. I hitch a ride the twenty-five miles home, told my parents I was going on a wheat harvest and didn’t know when I’d be back.

I put two changes of clothes in a grocery sack, mom packed some two days worth of food for me. I packed my razor and comb and what other things I thought I might need, called a friend to take me over there the next morning on his motorcycle and was on site at seven-thirty. I had fourteen dollars in my pocket.

I knew nothing of a wheat harvest but I learned in a hurry. I drove the truck they poured the wheat into. Through the Texas panhandle, across the Oklahoma panhandle, into western Kansas. I did what I was told to do.

What I didn’t realize when I signed on was the hours worked each day. We started when it was light enough to see to operate the combine. We quit when it got too dark to see.

Up near Colby, Kansas it started raining, not just a sprinkle but huge thunderstorms, for three days. It was too wet to work, to get into the fields so we serviced all the vehicles. I had been sleeping on the ground on a small tarp under the truck but with all the rain, I got in the truck and tried to sleep. Two or three of the guys went into Colby to play some pool and maybe hook up with some gals. I didn’t go into town. I was trying to save my money and I lacked experience for pool or anything else. I started to quit there in northwestern Kansas but decided to stick it out. I busied myself fooling with the equipment. One of his hands quit at Colby.

When we left Colby the owner put me on the combine which I operated for the rest of the trip. We worked up through western Nebraska, eastern Colorado, and South and North Dakota. The owner had contracted to harvest the wheat from Kansas up to the Canadian border usually a year ahead of time. Occasionally someone would already have their wheat cut in which case the owner would hustle another job or jobs, whatever was needed. He worked two combines. The one I worked and another a few miles east of us

When we got to the border he told me he had about two more weeks of work harvesting berries in Canada if I wanted to work. He said you can stay with my family. I thanked him for the offer but told him I’d be heading back to Texas.

He told me I made a good hand, never complained about the hours or the conditions, did a good job every where he put me and caught on to operating that combine quicker than most. He said he was going to give me a bonus and buy me a bus ticket back to Wichita Falls, Texas which he did. This dumb kid didn’t know beans about much of anything when I signed on but by the time I got back to Texas I was almost an expert on operating a wheat harvest.


----------



## bingo (Jul 26, 2021)

drifter said:


> Well, I hope you were referring to me.


most definitely  you...and the song by  bill withers .."ain't no  sunshine  when she's gone "

sorry..i  don't know  how to upload that kinda stuff


----------



## drifter (Jul 26, 2021)

bingo said:


> most definitely  you...and the song by  bill withers .."ain't no  sunshine  when she's gone "
> 
> sorry..i  don't know  how to upload that kinda stuff


No sweat. You'll learn and think you kindly.


----------



## bingo (Jul 26, 2021)

drifter said:


> No sweat. You'll learn and think you kindly.


hmm...i thought i would look  into  that...
only if it became  absolutely necessary..ha!
luv your musings...
sincerely


----------



## Jules (Jul 26, 2021)

Just catching up with your diary.  My sincere thoughts for the loss of your daughter.  

Your approach to your first job served you well.  You had character and built more.  Not many would have lasted sleeping under the vehicles.


----------



## bingo (Jul 27, 2021)

my husband and  i are  so enthralled  in this diary.. do come back and write more....
if you  can


----------



## drifter (Jul 27, 2021)

bingo said:


> my husband and  i are  so enthralled  in this diary.. do come back and write more....
> if you  can


Thank you.


----------



## drifter (Jul 27, 2021)

Had a good snack this afternoon. Peaches and cream. Good ripe peaches and some
of that heavy cream. I’d have some more tonight but I’m watching my weight. Guess 
I’ll wrap a piece of bread around a slice of baloney. Maybe some cheese.


----------



## drifter (Jul 28, 2021)

My son came by and dropped off a few groceries we needed, bread and milk, and some fruit. He's leaving Friday or Saturday, moving his son to Madison. The boy is drivinga car and his dad will be driving a rented van if he can find one available, if not, he will take less stuff and drive
his car. So taking two cars and wilo have to leave some thing here in Oklahoma.

I would have left more stuff here and bought what else we needed, new or used  when I got up there. But... as many have previously said,every man to his own cup of tea.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 28, 2021)

I know how you feel.


----------



## drifter (Jul 28, 2021)

Thank you.


----------



## drifter (Jul 31, 2021)

Well, they're off, the two men I care most about in the city, my son and grandson, one taking the other away to a far off place
to study and learn to make his own way in the world. I am happy for the young man, my grandson. Happy he has a good 
scholorship and will have an opportunity to work at least twenty hours a week. And a little sad he is leaving. I told him I loved 
him, I wished him well, and suggested he save some of his money because it might be his only friend when he's all down and 
out and with that we shared a laugh and waved good bye.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 31, 2021)

drifter said:


> Well, they're off, the two men I care most about in the city, my son and grandson, one taking the other away to a far off place
> to study and learn to make his own way in the world. I am happy for the young man, my grandson. Happy he has a good
> scholorship and will have an opportunity to work at least twenty hours a week. And a little sad he is leaving. I told him I loved
> him, I wished him well, and suggested he save some of his money because it might be his only friend when he's all down and
> out and with that we shared a laugh and waved good bye.


This sounds like one of life's most important and precious moments. Thanks for sharing it with us. 

I wish your grandson every success and lots of happiness. I can tell you're very proud of him.


----------



## bingo (Jul 31, 2021)

one of those  sad...happy moments...you have a close family...
very blessed


----------



## drifter (Aug 4, 2021)

Son is on the way back home. Left his son living in hog heaven seems to me. I'm hoping the boy realizes 
money does not grow on trees, as it were. Also hoping somewhere along the way he learns (if he does not
already) know how to balance his checkbook and keep track (budget) his money. I could not help my son
when he went to college. He put himself through school, eight years of schooling on his own. Maybe that 
gave him incentive how he wanted to help out during his son's graduate studies. It will all come out in the wash.
He will be home tomorrow afternoon sometime.


----------



## drifter (Aug 4, 2021)

Had a piece of toast and a spoon full of apricot jam for breakfast. Made a note last night to check my weight
and my blood sugar. I over slept a little so only weighed this morning as my nurse was coming to see me. My 
weight was old, 174 lbs. but I expect my blood sugar is a little high. I'll check tomorrow. If it is I'll throttle back 
on sweets, eat a little more fruit and hopefully bring it back down in a month or so.


----------



## drifter (Aug 4, 2021)

Hawks have been circling above my yard and the yards north of me. I thought for a while they might consider my place a sort of cafeteria 
for hawks for a while. They've snatched several doves out of my yard and hoped up on a tree limb or a telephone line to eat them. And a
few days ago one scooped down and snatched a mouse running toward the fence The hawk quickly graspthe mouse and lifted of so
quickly you had to be looking out at the very spot or you might have missed it. South of me, one half block in some very large trees to my south, four hawks have nests there. When they are out looking for food the birds disappear into the trees and bushes and do not appear 
again until the hawks disappear. Exactly what I'd do.


----------



## drifter (Aug 4, 2021)

I am hoping they roof my house this week. I'm tired of it hanging over my head.


----------



## bingo (Aug 4, 2021)

drifter said:


> I am hoping they roof my house this week. I'm tired of it hanging over my head.



ha!...that's  a funny line...
they'll  get it and you'll  come and tell us about the great work they did...I hope


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 4, 2021)

drifter said:


> Hawks have been circling above my yard and the yards north of me. I thought for a while they might consider my place a sort of cafeteria
> for hawks for a while. They've snatched several doves out of my yard and hoped up on a tree limb or a telephone line to eat them. And a
> few days ago one scooped down and snatched a mouse running toward the fence The hawk quickly graspthe mouse and lifted of so
> quickly you had to be looking out at the very spot or you might have missed it. South of me, one half block in some very large trees to my south, four hawks have nests there. When they are out looking for food the birds disappear into the trees and bushes and do not appear
> again until the hawks disappear. Exactly what I'd do.


 There are Hawks near where I live too; not as close  as they are to you but I see them circling in the skies  sort of near where I live. We have quite a few tall pine trees around our community. I don't know if they live there or not.


----------



## drifter (Aug 6, 2021)

New shingles are on the roof. I couldn’t get out and take a look today but maybe my
son will take a gander at it tomorrow, architectural shingles, they say. Glad to have 
that almost behind me.


----------



## drifter (Aug 6, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> There are Hawks near where I live too; not as close  as they are to you but I see them circling in the skies  sort of near where I live. We have quite a few tall pine trees around our community. I don't know if they live there or not.


If you see them frequently, chances are they live near by.


----------



## drifter (Aug 7, 2021)

I pulled a big boo-boo a couple days ago, a big one. I bought groceries through Shipt to be delivered between 1:00 and 2:00 the next afternoon. I didn't get my groceries but got an eMaill the grocery order had been cancelled. I thought "now, what the hedll?" It seems I didn't pay attention to the AM- PM marker. They had tried to deliver my groceries in the wee hours. I was embarrassed even no one was around to 
see I was. 

I'm on track to get another delivery this late afternoon between four and five p.m. (hopefully). You have to pay attention to your p's & q's, whatever that means. I use both Walmart+ and Shipt for groceries in order to keep imposing so much on my son.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 7, 2021)

drifter said:


> I pulled a big boo-boo a couple days ago, a big one. I bought groceries through Shipt to be delivered between 1:00 and 2:00 the next afternoon. I didn't get my groceries but got an eMaill the grocery order had been cancelled. I thought "now, what the hedll?" It seems I didn't pay attention to the AM- PM marker. They had tried to deliver my groceries in the wee hours. I was embarrassed even no one was around to
> see I was.
> 
> I'm on track to get another delivery this late afternoon between four and five p.m. (hopefully). You have to pay attention to your p's & q's, whatever that means. I use both Walmart+ and Shipt for groceries in order to keep imposing so much on my son.


Join the club!

Rule number one: *Don't tell the kids! *


----------



## drifter (Aug 9, 2021)

She said. It was her last Spring.


----------



## drifter (Aug 9, 2021)

Went to move my bird feeders to the back yard but the ground was too hard to stab the the slender
steel pole in the ground so will wait until it rains some. Didn't realize the ground could get that hard
in such a short time. Not a bad looking lawn back there but has a little bit of wild grass growing in it.



There is no hurry to feed until cool weather comes along.


----------



## drifter (Aug 9, 2021)

I'm getting a little old to maintain two forums. I'm even having trouble ordering my groceries. It's making me ugly so I must give up one.

I have looked to the night skies to see which way the stars are aligned. Gazed into my crystal ball after finding it in a closet down the hall. 
I have consulted the boards and looked under the bed. I hugged my mirror after it said, you handsome devil, 
why do you roam, settle down, this is your home. 
Or something like that.

Here's my new shingles:


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 9, 2021)

It will all work itself out.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 9, 2021)

Nice shingles! 

Not as good lookin' as you though.....


----------



## drifter (Aug 9, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Nice shingles!
> 
> Not as good lookin' as you though.....


Well let me look in that mirror again after I clean the glass.


----------



## drifter (Aug 11, 2021)

Nothing going on in my world. My wife’s brother drove up from Eastland to see us. Sister in law didn’t come. She stayed home with her arthritis which is acting up. It’s like a five hour drive.
He lives on a lake where his hobby, if you can call it that, is fishing. He has a nice, convenient pier behind hid house, a nice boat, a 50 hp motor and a very good trolling motor. He has always
brought us fish but he gave away half a freezer of croppie to local friends and traded the other of the freezer of fish for elk stakes? He said next time. We enjoyed catching up on news of our
shrinking family.

All year I have been donating some stuff we no longer use, stuff we have moved out of the house into the garage. a nice rocking chair to make room for my wheelchair, A very good and
comfortable office chair with arms and almost a half closet full of clothes to Special Olympics.

Almost every fall of the year I buy some new clothes. I used to shop used and-consignment
stores but age and covid put a stop to that. Now I shop online. I bought a new pair of jeans
last week. Now I need a couple of good looking button up shirts and a couple of light colored pull over shirts. I bought a fanny pack the other day for when I wear a shirt with no pockets.
Something to carry arount things I might need close at hand, like my albuterol puffer and a small 
magnifying glass, maybe a pocket knife. Now, why don’t we hop in the car and take little road trip. But where would we go?


----------



## bingo (Aug 12, 2021)

let's  travel old Tennessee  back roads... 
stop by a clear running  creek..
find small pretty rocks...
use that  magnifying  glass to see them closer.. 
as the cold  watermelon  we layed  in the creek gets carved up with that  pocket knife..


----------



## drifter (Aug 12, 2021)

bingo said:


> let's  travel old Tennessee  back roads...
> stop by a clear running  creek..
> find small pretty rocks...
> use that  magnifying  glass to see them closer..
> as the cold  watermelon  we layed  in the creek gets carved up with that  pocket knife..


Well, now there's some ideas. I've been over some of those Tennessee back roads but its been a long, long time.
I lived across the border from Clarksville, in Kentucky one time. I believe the town was Hopkinsville.


----------



## drifter (Aug 12, 2021)

Filled my bird feeder in the back yard but the squirrels are a problem. I tap on the window but he pays me no mind.
Going to have to get his attention so I can train him not to climb up the pole and eat the bird feed. Teach him eating bird feed is a no, no. I'm going to have my help put up a blind so I can 
go out with full oxygen and pop that sucker in the rear end with a bb gun every time he hops 
on the pole. It is a game I’ve played before.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 12, 2021)

drifter said:


> Filled my bird feeder in the back yard but the squirrels are a problem. I tap on the window but he pays me no mind.
> Going to have to get his attention so I can train hi clinbing up the pole and eating bird feed is a no, no. I'm going to
> have my help put up a blind so I can go out with full oxygen and pop that sucker in the rear end with a bb gun.


check these out=
https://www.walmart.com/search?q=supersoaker





This super soaker can shoot up to 36 feet.
I would use it on the squirrels raiding my bird feeder.
It's just water, so no harm is done.
There are cheaper, smaller ones too.
This one is $16.99.


----------



## drifter (Aug 12, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> check these out=
> https://www.walmart.com/search?q=supersoaker
> 
> 
> ...


Another good idea.


----------



## bingo (Aug 13, 2021)

drifter said:


> Well, now there's some ideas. I've been over some of those Tennessee back roads but its been a long, long time.
> I lived across the border from Clarksville, in Kentucky one time. I believe the town was Hopkinsville.


our son and his family...he's  retired from  Coast Guard...moving to Clarksville...from Washington  state....that's a  beautiful  area....
my favorite  part of Tennessee is in Appalachian  country
im  just an ole  hillbilly..


----------



## drifter (Aug 13, 2021)

Well, aren't we all old something or others. My folks moved from Kentucky to Texas in the 1860's.


----------



## bingo (Aug 14, 2021)

the squirrels  are hungry too...
order squirrel  proof feeders  for birds...
feed squirrels  separately...
my husband  has  peanut  wreath on a tree...it's  sorta like a  slinky...


----------



## bingo (Aug 14, 2021)

and.....you don't  want  to  have St. Peter to stop you at the pearly  gates for shooting  squirrels  you ain't  gonna  eat


----------



## drifter (Aug 14, 2021)

St Peter is going to have a whole lot more to look at than shooting a few tree rats.


----------



## drifter (Aug 15, 2021)

Had a long time staph infection, MRSA, I think they're calling it.  I'm undergoing a full fledged treatment
trying to cure up this mess in my nose, what ever it is. It is a lalbor intensive treatment. I don't know if 
there is a cure or merely a means to try and control the infection. Wondering if anyone knows anything 
about MRSA. I suppose there are a number of different staph infections.


----------



## bingo (Aug 16, 2021)

Mupirocin  nasal ointment...in both nostrils....2 -5 times a day...shower once daily  while treatments are  going...


----------



## drifter (Aug 17, 2021)

I'm using Mupirocin, have used it before. On its own doesn't help. I'm taking it again along with Doxycycline, 100MG, and doing a sinus rinse, twice a day on all of it. Have had this staph since 2011, treating it, but casually. However this is the first time I have treated it this aggressively. Hope this cures it. Although I have about come to think there is no cure. only a remission. My immune system is shot due to COPD and now antibiotics only weaken it further. I need to avoid infections. But one has to keep going, one way or another.


----------



## drifter (Aug 17, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> check these out=
> https://www.walmart.com/search?q=supersoaker
> 
> 
> ...



The problem @RadishRose, is I can’t go retrieve them and I can’t get that close.


----------



## drifter (Aug 18, 2021)

I've decided not to shoot squirrels or people but let mother nature take it's course. I didn't do thid out of the goodness of my heart but because when I get up, grab the gun I am so short of breath I can not aim the gun and I find my ticker racing and not pumping enough blood and oxygen to sustain my needs, so I decided i should have enjoyed these pleasures twenty-five years ago.

I have also noticed my neighbors two cats are a little bit interested in taking on the squirrels and when they appeared in my yard, the squirrels need to get home. Bless their heart.


----------



## drifter (Aug 18, 2021)

I shouldn't be worrying about about squirrels. I've got enough on my plate to worry about without them.


----------



## drifter (Aug 18, 2021)

It rained yesterday afternoon and again last night. I thought it wwould be too wet to mow my yard today but
my guy showed up at ten this morning and mowed and edged with no trouble. My yard looks as good as a Texas banker's. It looks like a happy place.


----------



## drifter (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## bingo (Aug 19, 2021)

glad you are  choosing  your battles...

the war with the  squirrels  was lost ...long ago

as I type this...I am sitting  outside in a hut on the shady side of house...we put 2 up...beige tarped top...made it permanent...

there's  another one  on sunny side ..same top..with clear vinyl sides ..
it's  for  winter...
waiting for the resident owl to swoop in and  retrieve a bird...
...
anyway..God bless you


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 19, 2021)

~HUGS Drifter~


----------



## drifter (Aug 19, 2021)

bingo said:


> glad you are  choosing  your battles...
> 
> the war with the  squirrels  was lost ...long ago
> 
> ...


@bingo, Thank you. I had one of those "huts" out front but the wind and hail tore it to pieces. All that is left is a steel frameand one side of that frame I had taken down so it wouldn't hurt nobody. I miss it because we liked to sit and sip our coffee or have an occasional sandwich and enjoy the breeze. Everyone needs a change of pace from the tele or what have you.


----------



## drifter (Aug 19, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> ~HUGS Drifter~


@MarciKS, Hi Marci. Hope things are going better for you. Hugs back to you.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 19, 2021)

drifter said:


> @MarciKS, Hi Marci. Hope things are going better for you. Hugs back to you.


A little bit. Just trying to patiently keep wading.


----------



## drifter (Aug 21, 2021)

As they say, "Rise and shine, the sheep's in the meadow, the cow's in the corn. Where's
that little boy who looks after the sheep? Well, he's in the haystack, fast asleep. Or 
somethimnglike that. It goes like this:

Little Boy Blue​BY MOTHER GOOSE
Little boy blue,
Come blow your horn,
The sheep's in the meadow,
The cow's in the corn.
But where is the boy
Who looks after the sheep?
He's under a haystack,
Fast asleep.

Thinking out loud or what comes to mind.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 21, 2021)

drifter said:


> As they say, "Rise and shine, the sheep's in the meadow, the cow's in the corn. Where's
> that little boy who looks after the sheep? Well, he's in the haystack, fast asleep. Or
> somethimnglike that. It goes like this:
> 
> ...


I remember that drifter! I had a beautiful set of ChildCraft books with beautiful illustrations and nursery rhymes. That was one of my favorites. Thanks for posting it


----------



## drifter (Aug 27, 2021)

A good smoke photo.


----------



## drifter (Sep 10, 2021)

Drifting toward the end of all things.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## drifter (Sep 19, 2021)

What happens to us when we breathe our last breath? Is that the end of all things? Of course we don't know. I wish I did.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 25, 2021)

Just remember God loves you.


----------



## drifter (Sep 28, 2021)

I got a flu shot today. I need a few groceries. Will send an order to Walmart + later
to be delivered in the morning before noon. Reading a lot lately. Reading mostly western
but am tiring of them. What to read next?


----------



## bingo (Oct 2, 2021)

read huckleberry finn


----------



## drifter (Oct 13, 2021)

bingo said:


> read huckleberry finn


I've read it.


----------



## drifter (Oct 13, 2021)

Guess I'll try to find the latest from Louise Penny, the Canadian writer. She writes good stories.


----------



## drifter (Oct 24, 2021)

Turned my air conditioner back on today. Had turned it off a week or
so ago. Temp was 85 outside, 82 inside.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 24, 2021)

Mine was on the other day too but it was like 75.


----------



## drifter (Oct 25, 2021)

Cool again this morning @RadishRose, 52. High will be 76.  Do you prefer cool weather or warm? I like them both in their season.
I bought a zip up sweatshirt from Amazon. I tried to cancel it becaause I got the wrong size. Couldn't. Now must return. Sometimes
I just make work for myself.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 25, 2021)

drifter said:


> Cool again this morning @RadishRose, 52. High will be 76.  Do you prefer cool weather or warm? I like them both in their season.
> I bought a zip up sweatshirt from Amazon. I tried to cancel it becaause I got the wrong size. Couldn't. Now must return. Sometimes
> I just make work for myself.


I keep better in cooler weather!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 25, 2021)

@drifter you might like books by Max Schulman. He was a humorist in his day.

You've probably read John Steinbeck. Did you read his "Travels With Charlie"?   https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/5306.Travels_with_Charley


----------



## drifter (Oct 25, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> @drifter you might like books by Max Schulman. He was a humorist in his day.
> 
> You've probably read John Steinbeck. Did you read his "Travels With Charlie"?   https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/5306.Travels_with_Charley


Yes. I'll check out Schulman, although humor is not my thing ordinary.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 25, 2021)

drifter said:


> Yes. I'll check out Schulman, although humor is not my thing ordinary.


Oh, I see. Sometimes a funny turn of phrase just hits the spot for me. I know you like westerns but are getting tired of them for now.

What about biographies or autobiographies? Well Steinbeck's "Travels With Charlie" is autobiographical and it was very interesting.

How about crime?


----------



## drifter (Oct 25, 2021)

Yes, I like crime. Been reading some of John Grisham's Books but last two were a little boring.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 25, 2021)

John Grisham seems to be the king of the genre. I've only read one book by him many years ago; I remember it was very good but it's typically not my thing.

You know I used to be a great reader. I worked in a bookstore and I read constantly but I would say the last ten years or so I can't concentrate on reading anymore.

My mind wanders and then I think I might be missing something on TV or on the Internet; it's ridiculous.


----------



## drifter (Oct 25, 2021)

You worked in a bookstore? A national bookstore or a private smaller one?


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 26, 2021)

Just a small private one; mainly used books. It was a lot of fun!


----------



## drifter (Oct 26, 2021)

I’ll bet it was fun. But then I don't know, I did volunteer work for a few years
with a Friends of the Library who had one lasrge and one or two smaller sales 
a year. All their books were donated. It was fun and socially beneficial


----------



## drifter (Oct 27, 2021)

Deleted.


----------



## drifter (Oct 27, 2021)

Deleted.


----------



## katlupe (Oct 29, 2021)

drifter said:


> What happens to us when we breathe our last breath? Is that the end of all things? Of course we don't know. I wish I did.


I don't think so. Having been with quite a few people at the end of their earthly lives, it didn't appear to be the end of all things but the start of something else. Just not sure what.


----------



## Sliverfox (Oct 29, 2021)

Strange I don't usually  click on this thread.

My thoughts about what happens  after death ,,is our  soul  goes  somewhere,, Heaven?
To get "recycled" for a period of time,, then returns  to someone's new born  for another life.


----------



## drifter (Oct 29, 2021)

I'm glad you did click on here, @Silverfox. I enjoyed reading your thoughts on the subject.


----------



## MarciKS (Oct 31, 2021)

Drifter do you want to talk about some stuff? I could message you.


----------



## drifter (Nov 1, 2021)

No, Marci, as I said on your Diary, I'll let it be a surprise. But from the heart, thank you. You've ben a good friend.


----------



## drifter (Nov 7, 2021)

Friends dropped by this morning. Had coffee and chatted for about an hour. Been years since that has happened.
What a pleasure.


----------



## bingo (Nov 7, 2021)

we had a friend...Carole...easy going..laughing person...would come by at any time for coffee and visit...we had a special  cup for her....
she died last year from pancreatic  cancer...
i've not been the same since...special  friends  make the  coffee richer


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 7, 2021)

@drifter, whatcha doing for Thanksgiving?


----------



## drifter (Nov 7, 2021)

Don’t know @RadishRose, my son is here so he and my wife will decide whether to order in if that is available or I don’t know. I really expect it will be only another day, which I prefer. My son
is not eating meat, he is very particular what he eats. I can eat about any thing that doesn’t eat
me first. I’d be happy with breakfast burritos with medium or hot picante sauce. If my daughter in law was back home she would fix some kind of paste with some kind of meat for those who wanted it. The italians in my family don’t eat any kind of bird. That’s why I really like the Thanksgiving holiday to be just another day.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 7, 2021)

drifter said: 
What happens to us when we breathe our last breath? Is that the end of all things? Of course we don't know. I wish I did.      



katlupe said:


> I don't think so. Having been with quite a few people at the end of their earthly lives, it didn't appear to be the end of all things but the start of something else. Just not sure what.


Unlike a senior forum post.... we will not find that we have been 'deleted'.  I imagine it will be like walking from the dining room, into the living room.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 7, 2021)

Meanderer said:


> drifter said:
> What happens to us when we breathe our last breath? Is that the end of all things? Of course we don't know. I wish I did.
> 
> 
> Unlike a senior forum post.... we will not find that we have been 'deleted'.  I imagine it will be like walking from the dining room, into the living room.


Yes, I think you are right. Maybe it is something to look forward to instead of dreading?


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 7, 2021)

drifter said:


> I can eat about any thing that doesn’t eat
> me first.


Hahaha! 

Burritos sound just fine! I'm glad your son is with you. I'm sure you all manage to have a great dinner.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 7, 2021)

drifter said:


> Don’t know @RadishRose. I can eat about any thing that doesn’t eat
> me first.


Ha,ha!


----------



## drifter (Nov 19, 2021)

Well, now, I got my booster shot this afternoon. Yesterday afternoon got my yard mowed. Yard looks good, green, and by looking at this yard you'd never think it was November 19. Looking at me don't knw what you'd think.

It's 1:35 pm and I jiust had breakfast of three scrambled eggs, two slices OM centercut bacon, and a slice of toast


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 19, 2021)

drifter said:


> Well, now, I got my booster shot this afternoon.


I'm glad to hear it!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 19, 2021)

drifter said:


> Yard looks good, green, and by looking at this yard you'd never think it was November 19. Looking at me don't knw what you'd think.


As long as you're not green, I'd say you look fine.


----------



## drifter (Nov 20, 2021)

Okay.


----------



## drifter (Nov 27, 2021)

Played my harmonicas all morning. Heard some of the earliest recording of blues
guitar players, some slow blues. Made me want to play along. I didn’t but did get
out my harmonicas and play me some slow blues. 

Been ill for a few days. Feeling better. Feeling like playing the harps.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2021)

drifter said:


> Played my harmonicas all morning. Heard some of the earliest recording of blues
> guitar players, some slow blues. Made me want to play along. I didn’t but did get
> out my harmonicas and play me some slow blues.
> 
> Been ill for a few days. Feeling better. Feeling like playing the harps.


Glad you're feeling better drifter and playing your music. Maybe since you changed into a goat everything's gonna be a lot better for you.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2021)

oh did you have your breakfast burritos with medium or hot picante sauce for Thanksgiving?

i baked chicken instead of turkey.


----------



## drifter (Jan 3, 2022)

I had half a jar of Medium and a half a jar of Hot, so I mixed them. It  makes the medium a little hotter and the hot a little milder.  So here just a fter the new year that's where I'm at.

My grandson who went to Dallas for a Memorial Service for his father in law who died of Covid, caught Covid himself while in Big D.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 3, 2022)

@drifter .. So sorry to hear about your Grandson and his late father-in-law. I hope your grandson is on the mend.


----------



## drifter (Jan 17, 2022)

Here on Wide spot in the road I think I have said everything I have to say. That being said,
I will no longer comment here. I will be around reading and commenting where appropiate.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 17, 2022)

Good to see you again @drifter !


----------



## drifter (Jan 20, 2022)

I have changed my mind. Occasionally I need some place to sound off or talk to myself
and this is the only place that can be done. The place is open again for business. So
can you lope or can you trot, do you hear me or do you not, dear diary.
.


----------



## drifter (Jan 20, 2022)

I spent all day yesterday doing paper work for the VA. I’m not finished but taking a break. 
They want to know my exact income and exemptions, like the irs does. That sort of thing is no longer easy for me to do. Today I have spent the day in bed.

I went to bed at ten thirty last night and awoke at three fifteen this morning. I had left my iPad
in the living room. I got up and into my wheel chair and took myself into the living room, 
fetched my iPad, turned up the heat a few notches, all in th dark, without getting my oxygen
tube wrapped around my wheel on the wheelchair. I read til seven-thirty, slept til nine. I’m still in bed and have not taken my morning medication, which I will get up and do shortly.

I was served coffee and then breakfast in bed this morning. You might say I am a kept man.
I will hopefully finish all this paper work tomorrow which was all caused because Metropolitan
Life reported my wife’s annual retirement twice for the year 2020. We didn’t any secont payment
so now I have to prove it. Anyway it’s a worry. An unneeded one.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 20, 2022)

How annoying @drifter. Paperwork, records, etc. are my worst nightmares. I think I'm done with it all now. I hope you get yours settled soon.

Have your stores run low on groceries and other items? We're not too bad up here....unless snow is predicted, then everyone rushes out to buy food they don't even need.

Keep well.


----------



## drifter (Jan 20, 2022)

I just learned I’m losing my house keeper I have two days a week. She is not making enough
money doing housework so she is going into something else. She has a degree to teach from 
university of Oklahoma but says teaching does not provide enough money to live on. I wish her 
well. My wife really likes her because they converse and she is the only person my wife has to talk to except her son and me. She needs a friend but we never made friends here and that is my fault
and I regret it, but too late now. We are both decrepit. Anyway it is what it is.


----------



## drifter (Jan 20, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> How annoying @drifter. Paperwork, records, etc. are my worst nightmares. I think I'm done with it all now. I hope you get yours settled soon.
> 
> Have your stores run low on groceries and other items? We're not too bad up here....unless snow is predicted, then everyone rushes out to buy food they don't even need.
> 
> Keep well.




Yes, there is a shortage of everything, whether you shop or order them online. It’s hard to replace what you need. And I don’t think it will get better any time soon. Like this pandemic,
it is going to be an ongoing thing. I have bought seventy masks and shared with my family.
There is a national shortage of N95 masks. I bought twenty the last time but could not find anymore like I had previously bought. I finally found some packaged fifty so I got those. But all the grocetry stores look like they are going out of business.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 20, 2022)

drifter said:


> I just learned I’m losing my house keeper I have two days a week. She is not making enough
> money doing housework so she is going into something else. She has a degree to teach from
> university of Oklahoma but says teaching does not provide enough money to live on. I wish her
> well. My wife really likes her because they converse and she is the only person my wife has to talk to except her son and me. She needs a friend but we never made friends here and that is my fault
> and I regret it, but too late now. We are both decrepit. Anyway it is what it is.


So sorry you're losing your house keeper, but don't despair, you'll get another one.

You were wise to stock up on masks. I just have the regular pleated paper ones. Last year when I tried to get N95's I could not. They were all reserved for medical providers. So, I mostly stayed home, which I am doing again. At least I have my doggie.

I agree with you about the pandemic lasting a long time.


----------



## drifter (Jan 25, 2022)

Yep, I’ve got another. Not the days I like and two less hours a week but beggars can’t be
too choosy. Haven’t met her yet but she will start next week.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 25, 2022)

True. I'm glad you at least have someone! Let us know how it works out.


----------



## drifter (Jan 25, 2022)

These sports comments transferred to the Sports Forum.


----------



## drifter (Jan 26, 2022)

Good morning, world.  Awoke early, around four am, grabbed my iPad and read the news on a number of channels, enough to know no great catastrophe has befallen the country. Then I 
dozed off and on till nine am when my beloved brought me coffee and a few minutes later, breakfast. That’s what I’m doing now, eating breakfast. I’m having a plate full of donut holes
and a couple of Potter’s hot sausage patties, and coffee. What can I say? Life is good.


----------



## bingo (Jan 26, 2022)

watch the donuts....not the holes....my favorite  burl ives...have a good day!


----------



## drifter (Jan 27, 2022)

I have three great grand daughters. The youngest is a high school student in the
Austin area. She’s a soccer player. My oldest recently enrolled at Texas Tech. Idon’t know 
her field of study and I doubt he does either. My middle great grand daughter got out of high school two years ago. Shhas a beautifulvoice and has enjoyed singing in her church. She slso 
suffers migraine headaches I did. rom age fourteen till i was forty-four. I m reading a
library book an FBI agent who became famous as an a profiler 

That book reminded me of my middle great grand dughter’s plans for college. She is going to
enroll at Texas State University and study Crimnology, thinking to become, if possible, a
police profile. To me that sounds interesting and fun. I yhink she will be glad and proud she 
chose as she did.
?


----------



## drifter (Feb 16, 2022)

Thunderstorms late tonight with rain, wind and hail then cold tomorrow, possible snow and cold.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 16, 2022)

drifter said:


> Thunderstorms late tonight with rain, wind and hail then cold tomorrow, possible snow and cold.


I heard about wicked weather for you folks and south east too. Be careful please.

You made me laugh when you said your great grand daughter may not know what she is studying! I'll bet she's as smart as the rest....I think your whole family is smart!

How is your home helper/cleaner working out?


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 16, 2022)

My dad tried to hire someone to vacuum a little here and there but the gal never showed. Sometimes the neighbor next door comes over with food for him and vacuums. Helps me to worry less about him. 
Good to see you.


----------



## drifter (Feb 17, 2022)

Odd. we had another new gal start yesterday morning. She was supposed to be back today
But this morning the agency called, said she would not be here today because she no longer
Worked for them as of yesterday afternoon. She had been fire.


----------



## drifter (Feb 17, 2022)

We did have thunderstorms between one-thirty and two am and another wave an hour later.
No hail though but strong wind gust.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 17, 2022)

drifter said:


> Odd. we had another new gal start yesterday morning. She was supposed to be back today
> But this morning the agency called, said she would not be here today because she no longer
> Worked for them as of yesterday afternoon. She had been fire.


Well, that stinks. Keep trying.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 17, 2022)

drifter said:


> We did have thunderstorms between one-thirty and two am and another wave an hour later.
> No hail though but strong wind gust.


Lucky no hail!


----------



## drifter (Feb 17, 2022)

No hail. The cold front arrived too soon, me thinks.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 31, 2022)

Drifter’s grandson said that Bill passed away, on Tuesday, March 29th, and I wanted to just let everyone know about his passing. Both Drifter and I have been members on this forum since 2013, and it is sad to lose someone whom I have known (online) for this many years. 

I know that he has not been well health wise , for quite some time; but he was always in such good spirits, and had interesting things to share and wonderful stories that he would tell all of us. 
He just bought a brand new iPad, and was getting used to using the new one, so that his wife could listen to audiobooks on his other iPad.

I don’t know what else to say, and just wanted to share the bad news. 
I am just sad.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 31, 2022)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Drifter’s grandson said that Bill passed away, on Tuesday, March 29th, and I wanted to just let everyone know about his passing. Both Drifter and I have been members on this forum since 2013, and it is sad to lose someone whom I have known (online) for this many years.
> 
> I know that he has not been well health wise , for quite some time; but he was always in such good spirits, and had interesting things to share and wonderful stories that he would tell all of us.
> He just bought a brand new iPad, and was getting used to using the new one, so that his wife could listen to audiobooks on his other iPad.
> ...


Oh no! I am so sorry to hear this Yvonne. I enjoyed communicating with Bill (Drifter) and often worried for him.

I feel so bad. I'm sorry for your grief as well.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 31, 2022)

@Happyflowerlady, how did our friend pass? I know he had very bad lungs. What it Covid or some otherwise pulmonary failure?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 31, 2022)

I'm very sad to hear of Drifter/Bill passing. I always enjoyed the content he posted. My condolences to his wife, family and friends.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 31, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> @Happyflowerlady, how did our friend pass? I know he had very bad lungs. What it Covid or some otherwise pulmonary failure?


I am not sure, but it sounds like he either passed in his sleep, or right after he woke up that morning.  The person who notified me only said that he “died in the morning, upon awakening”.  He didn’t have covid or any other health problems except the ones he has always had with his lungs and heart, as far as I know. 

He was cheerful, and seemed to be feeling normal, the last time he posted on the other forum we were both on. 
He had posted that he was still playing his harmonica, and that they had just got new help for around the house, since both he and his wife  were not able to do much anymore, and she was almost blind as well.

He did have family close that were helping out, so that is good because his wife is definitely going to need to be cared for right now. 
Prayers for Bill’s family are always a good thing, too…..


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 31, 2022)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I am not sure, but it sounds like he either passed in his sleep, or right after he woke up that morning.  The person who notified me only said that he “died in the morning, upon awakening”.  He didn’t have covid or any other health problems except the ones he has always had with his lungs and heart, as far as I know.
> 
> He was cheerful, and seemed to be feeling normal, the last time he posted on the other forum we were both on.
> He had posted that he was still playing his harmonica, and that they had just got new help for around the house, since both he and his wife  were not able to do much anymore, and she was almost blind as well.
> ...


Thanks HFL for the info. Yes, his wife needs immediate help. At least, he didn't have days of suffering and went fairly quickly.

May God bless his family with comfort and strength.
            

Eternal rest grant unto him , O Lord. And let perpetual light shine upon him. 

May he rest in peace.  Amen.

May his  soul and the souls of all the faithful departed, through the mercy of God, rest in peace.

Amen.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 31, 2022)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Drifter’s grandson said that Bill passed away, on Tuesday, March 29th, and I wanted to just let everyone know about his passing. Both Drifter and I have been members on this forum since 2013, and it is sad to lose someone whom I have known (online) for this many years.
> 
> I know that he has not been well health wise , for quite some time; but he was always in such good spirits, and had interesting things to share and wonderful stories that he would tell all of us.
> He just bought a brand new iPad, and was getting used to using the new one, so that his wife could listen to audiobooks on his other iPad.
> ...


My condolences on the loss of your good friend.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 31, 2022)

Rest in Peace, Bill!


----------



## Matrix (Mar 31, 2022)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Drifter’s grandson said that Bill passed away, on Tuesday, March 29th, and I wanted to just let everyone know about his passing. Both Drifter and I have been members on this forum since 2013, and it is sad to lose someone whom I have known (online) for this many years.
> 
> I know that he has not been well health wise , for quite some time; but he was always in such good spirits, and had interesting things to share and wonderful stories that he would tell all of us.
> He just bought a brand new iPad, and was getting used to using the new one, so that his wife could listen to audiobooks on his other iPad.
> ...


I'm terribly sorry to hear this. Bill had been with us since the beginning, sometimes he would be absent for a few days, but he always came back. It feels so sad that we won't be able to see him post again. R.I.P. Bill!


----------



## Jules (Mar 31, 2022)

Thank you for telling us, HFL.  

R.I.P. drifter.


----------



## bingo (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 1, 2022)

I posted on the other thread...not knowing this one was already here.

I'm in shock... for years we've known Bill...I've known him 8 years.... since I joined in Jan '14 a few month after Bill did in 2013...

I knew he was unwell, had been for a long time.. but somehow I always thought of him as being invincible despite his COPD...

I'll miss him, he was a good kind man... . R.I.P old friend....


----------



## Devi (Apr 1, 2022)

I'm sorry to hear this. My condolences to all.


----------



## katlupe (Apr 1, 2022)

I am sorry to see this also. Condolences and prayers to his family.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 1, 2022)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Drifter’s grandson said that Bill passed away, on Tuesday, March 29th, and I wanted to just let everyone know about his passing. Both Drifter and I have been members on this forum since 2013, and it is sad to lose someone whom I have known (online) for this many years.
> 
> I know that he has not been well health wise , for quite some time; but he was always in such good spirits, and had interesting things to share and wonderful stories that he would tell all of us.
> He just bought a brand new iPad, and was getting used to using the new one, so that his wife could listen to audiobooks on his other iPad.
> ...


Thank you, I heard this earlier today on another thread, very sad news.  I knew he wasn't very healthy for a long time now.  May he rest peacefully, he will be missed here by many.  My deepest sympathy and condolences to his family.


----------

